#ubuntustudio 2010-09-06
<Blazento> Hello. Is it common for AMS to crash regularly when adding new effects?
<holstein> Blazento: alsa modular synth?
 * holstein is not a regular user of that
<Blazento> right
<holstein> Blazento: ask over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> Blazento: you using JACK?
<Blazento> yes
<holstein> you could just JACK into rakarrack
<holstein> or JACK rack
<holstein> or something like these http://www.linuxdsp.co.uk/download/index.html
<Blazento> cool let me check that out
<holstein> i use rakarrack all the time
<holstein> with synths
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> its really lightweight
<Blazento> cool. I was just learning how to program patches with AMS since I like its GUI, but the crashing is too bad
<holstein> ive heard good things
<kde185> hey my family is thinking of getting a new computer and putting studio on it for sound recording/mixing.  Does anyone know if M-Audio Fast Track Ultra works with it?
<holstein> hey kde185
<kde185> I'm trying to look up information, but only found information on older versions of ubuntu, if this piece of equipment can't work then it might be a deal breaker for them
<kde185> yes?
<holstein> this is where i would look
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-MAudio
<holstein> you can ask over in #opensourcemusicians too
<holstein> i remember someone having one of those
<persia> G3
<holstein> and i dont remember
<persia> Generally the folks who care for drivers tend to try extra hard to avoid regressions, so when something works with one release, it tends to keep working.
<persia> This only doesn't work when folks don't file bugs if something stops working, but most folk do.
<kde185> k thanks, hopefully this works cause my family won't be as patient as myself when trying to work with this
<persia> That said, M-Audio has a great track-record of making "class-compliant" devices, so that they *don't* need special drivers, and automatically work for any OS.
<holstein> kde185: the software is free to try :)
<persia> I've never had any trouble with my M-Audio stuff, although I'll admit I don't have that particular device.
<holstein> yeah, maudio is generally supported pretty well
<holstein> and easy to get running
<persia> Well, credit where it's due: rather M-Audio does a good job of supporting linux :)
<holstein> w00t
<kde185> well we tried it a while ago, but it was on an old computer that didn't have usb 2.0 ports, so I'm not sure where the weak link was in that setup
<holstein> more companies should
<persia> kde185, Lack of USB2.0 ports basically means no working USB audio, regardless of the device.  There's just not enough bandwidth.
<kde185> that's encouraging, I had hoped that the lack of information on the internet meant people weren't having problems
<holstein> you can try a live CD
<holstein> and see if it shows up
<persia> For the longest time, "USB Audio" was considered a joke because of this, and the various differences between "High Speed", "Full Speed", etc.  These days, it's mostly better (as long as you have limited channels/sampling frequency/etc.)
<kde185> my experience with those has been kinda iffy, sometimes devices don't work quite right when the OS  is running off a cd
<kde185> but giving a shot won't hurt
<persia> Kernel should be the same: you might have memory or I/O speed limitations, but stuff ought work.
<holstein> troubleshooting audio devices from a live CD can be challenging
<holstein> with permissions and what-not
<holstein> pop in here when you get a test case going :)
<kde185> k, I'll probably jump in once the livecd is running
<Blank__> one of my old cards is actually capable of half duplex 24/96 on usb 1.1
<sletz> hi, which version of JACK is in Maverick? JACK1 or JACK2 ?
<persia> sletz, *both* :)
<sletz> what is the defualt one ?
<sletz> if any..
<persia> I think it's jack2, although I may be mistaken.
<sletz> yeah...
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-07
<Blank__> :o an iphone user! shun!
<ryanpg> hi all... can anyone explain to me (or point me to a url) what is going on with jackd in ubuntu 10.10?
<ryanpg> attempting to install jackd2 results in many many apps being removed, conversely, certain apps seem to require jackd2
<ryanpg> this is very frustrating, and I'm concerned with the release of 10.10 a month away
<ryanpg> anyone?
<holstein> ryanpg: hello
<holstein> phone...
<holstein> bbib
<holstein> biab
<ryanpg> thanks holstein
<holstein> alright
<ryanpg> holstein, I'm also in -devel :)
<holstein> ryanpg: are you running 10.10 beta
<ryanpg> holstein, yes
<holstein> ryanpg: AH
<holstein> i see you got ScottL talking to you over in -devel :)
<ryanpg> yeah, should we continue in -devel ?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> ryanpg: the OSMP channel i was referring to is #opensourcemusicians
<ryanpg> holstein, oh cool - never heard of that one
<musotek> hi guys
<holstein> musotek: hello
<musotek> Cannot get my M-Audio Delta 66 to work properly on Lucid.
<musotek> Any suggestions?
<musotek> INFO:
<musotek> ********************
<musotek> :~$ lspci|grep audio
<musotek> 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)
<musotek> ********************
<musotek> :~$ lsmod |grep snd
<musotek> snd_ice1712            55129  0
<musotek> snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      2547  1 snd_ice1712
<musotek> snd_ak4xxx_adda         7364  2 snd_ice1712,snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx
<musotek> snd_cs8427              6522  1 snd_ice1712
<musotek> snd_ac97_codec        100646  1 snd_ice1712
<holstein> might want to use pastebin
<musotek> snd_pcm_oss            35308  0
<musotek> snd_mixer_oss          13746  1 snd_pcm_oss
<holstein> or ubuntu paste
<musotek> snd_pcm                70662  3 snd_ice1712,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<musotek> snd_page_alloc          7076  1 snd_pcm
<musotek> ac97_bus                1002  1 snd_ac97_codec
<musotek> snd_i2c                 4398  2 snd_ice1712,snd_cs8427
<musotek> snd_mpu401_uart         5617  1 snd_ice1712
<musotek> snd_seq_dummy           1338  0
<musotek> snd_seq_oss            26726  0
<musotek> snd_seq_midi            4557  0
<musotek> snd_rawmidi            19056  2 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi
<musotek> snd_seq_midi_event      6003  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi
<musotek> snd_seq                47263  6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<musotek> snd_timer              19098  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq
<musotek> snd_seq_device          5700  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq
<musotek> snd                    54148  14 snd_ice1712,snd_ak4xxx_adda,snd_cs8427,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_i2c,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
<musotek> soundcore               6620  1 snd
<musotek> ********************
<musotek> :~$ cat /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<musotek> # autoloader aliases
<musotek> install sound-slot-0 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-0
<musotek> install sound-slot-1 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-1
<musotek> install sound-slot-2 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-2
<musotek> install sound-slot-3 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-3
<musotek> install sound-slot-4 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-4
<musotek> install sound-slot-5 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-5
<musotek> install sound-slot-6 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-6
<holstein> flooding the channel like this usually makes people sad :/
<musotek> install sound-slot-7 /sbin/modprobe snd-card-7
<musotek> of course
<musotek> thanks
<holstein> musotek: i'll just be a few ticks :)
<musotek> sorry about that
<musotek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489936/
<holstein> musotek: no worries :)
<musotek> :)
<holstein> well we no that card works well
<holstein> know*
<holstein> at least that is what im told
<musotek> that's what I heard too
<holstein> musotek: you can paste this here
<holstein> it wont be much
<holstein> whats
<holstein> the output of
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> and
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> and
<holstein> arecord -l
<musotek> 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> AH
<musotek> aplay: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> thats not good
<musotek> arecord: device_list:223: no soundcards found...
<holstein> hmmm
<musotek> nope
<holstein> its a delta?
<musotek> yeah
<holstein> 6 6?
<musotek> delta 66
<ryanpg> hi all... back
<musotek> hi
<ryanpg> man, for the life of me... I can't get rid of xruns with my edirol usb ua-25
<ryanpg> driving me nuts
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-ice1712
<holstein> looks like you might need to do some tweaking
<ryanpg> do we still have to change the priority of the IRQ our audio interface is on?
<holstein> i was thinking of the 1010lt
<holstein> ryanpg: dont have to
<holstein> you getting xruns?
<ryanpg> oh man yeah
<musotek> nice one .. I'll give that a read ... thanks
<ryanpg> just sitting idle I get a burst of xruns every 20 seconds or so
<holstein> musotek: theres probably something more relevant to ubuntu around somewhere
<ryanpg> frames 64 periods 6
<holstein> musotek: try #opensourcemusicians too :)
<holstein> ryanpg: what kernel?
<holstein> uname -a
<ryanpg> Linux Ryan-Laptop 2.6.33-29-realtime #1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Thu Aug 5 12:28:39 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> yeah, lets look at you IRQ's
<ryanpg> holstein, honestly I've never gotten low latency with USB on linux
<ryanpg> irq 18 is the usb bus I'm plugged into
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<ryanpg> nothing else on that irq
<holstein> and paste that to..
<ryanpg> 80 root     -90   0     0    0    0 S    4  0.0   0:42.83 irq/18-uhci_hcd
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> OH
<holstein> ok
<holstein> hmmm
<ryanpg> yeah, PR is -90
<ryanpg> jackd is also -90
<holstein> ryanpg: let me think a minute
<holstein> but run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and see if its the same
<ryanpg> qjacktl is running now
<ryanpg> but you mean run it as root?
<holstein> yeah, sudo run it :)
<musotek> holstein: thanks
<holstein> musotek: let us know
<holstein> i think thats do-able
<musotek> ok
<holstein> ryanpg: maybe just try turning it down even more
<holstein> maybe 512 and 3
<holstein> or 1024 and 3
<ryanpg> oh man... I want to do live guitar effect processing
<ryanpg> anything over 10ms is useless
<holstein> ryanpg: that realtime checkbox is checked right?
<ryanpg> sure is
<holstein> in 'setup'
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> if you set it up with the latency around 20ms or so
<ryanpg> lol, just got another xrun
<holstein> does it seem solid?
<ryanpg> let's see
<holstein> ryanpg: yeah, i dont think its permission
<holstein> you can run it as normal user
<ryanpg> k, bumped it up to about 20ms
<holstein> that might just be all it can do
<holstein> you might get better performance from your internal card
<holstein> i hate to say
<ryanpg> I hope not... others claim to get 4ms of latency from that
<ryanpg> card
<holstein> ryanpg: are you sure thats the IRQ ?
<holstein> the right USB port?
<ryanpg> absolutely
<ryanpg> lsusb says bus 7
<ryanpg> /proc/interrupts say 7 is irq 18
<holstein> ryanpg: just for S&G
<holstein> maybe try another port??
<ryanpg> holstein, have tried every one on the laptops
<holstein> seems like you got it set up well
<ryanpg> yeah... uless I can set that irq to realtime
<ryanpg> can't chrt do that?
 * holstein is not sure
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> there was a guy in #opensourcemusicians talking about that
<holstein> i think it was transmorgramofix
<holstein> the #rakarrack guy
<Adriannom> hi.  i have a laptop with ubuntu studio karmic.  since installing i've been unable to read usb drives unless i mount them manually.  i've had the same model laptop (hp 550) running hardy, karmic and lucid with no usb problems.  any ideas why i'm having this problem, or how i can start diagnosing?
<holstein> hey Adriannom
<Adriannom> hi :)
<holstein> is this an ubuntustudio install?
<holstein> or an upgrade?
<Adriannom> install
<holstein> and the others are standard installs?
<holstein> ubuntu installs?
<Adriannom> that's right
<holstein> that might be a studio thing
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> id have to go and check that out
<holstein> and i dont have karmic studio installed
<holstein> i would trouble shoot that just like an ubuntu issue though
<holstein> i bet its a gconf setting
<Adriannom> hm
<holstein> or a package that needs to be installed
<holstein> Adriannom: do CD's mount automaically?
<Adriannom> yeah maybe overlooked package, but then more users would be having the same problem surely
<Adriannom> i'll check
<holstein> well
<holstein> somethings are left out of studio
<holstein> because of performance concerns
<Adriannom> yeah, but everyone who uses audio uses usb drives, right? ;)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you can mount them though
<holstein> right?
<Adriannom> yeah as root
<holstein> OH
<holstein> that might be a different thing altogether
 * holstein missed the root user thing before
<holstein> Adriannom: i have a great idea :)
<holstein> why not upgrade that box to lucid
<holstein> and then check it out after that
<holstein> mabye that will fix it
<Adriannom> cd isn't mounting automatically
<holstein> then your on LTS :)
<Adriannom> yeah ok
<holstein> now i think its a user thing
 * holstein did 2 studio install upgrades
<holstein> and they went well
<holstein> upgrades usually do pretty well these days
<Adriannom> a user thing?  what do you think i've done?
<holstein> well, you might not have done it
<Adriannom> :P
<holstein> but some permissions could be set wrong
<holstein> might need to re-add yourself to a gourp
<holstein> group*
<holstein> maybe disk group
<holstein> not sure though
<holstein> i would google that before just adding it
<Adriannom> ok i think upgrade first then
<Adriannom> thanks :)
<holstein> Adriannom: let me know
<holstein> it could be as simple as
<holstein> sudo adduser Adriannom disk
<holstein> and that would do it
<holstein> but i think upgrading is a good idea
<Adriannom> heheh, i just pasted that in and it fixed it
<Adriannom> i think i'm better off not upgrading since this is a production machine
<Adriannom> any changes could be bad
<Adriannom> using it to dj live ya see
<Adriannom> but it's great that this is fixed, thanks a lot holstein :)
<holstein> Adriannom: i hear you
<holstein> 'if it aint broke' :)
<ryanpg> holstein, now I'm getting xruns at 23.2 ms
<ryanpg> :(
<holstein> what did you change?
<ryanpg> nothing, power went out - restarted and let jackd run
<ryanpg> just got two xruns
<holstein> i get an xrun every now and then
<ryanpg> jackd -R -P89 -dalsa -dhw:1 -r44100 -p128 -n8
<holstein> when i start a program
<holstein> ryanpg: whats with -n8 ?
<ryanpg> number of frames
<holstein> yeah, why 8?
<ryanpg> bumping up and up and up to find a stable number
<holstein> try bumping the other one
<holstein> leaving that one at -n2
<holstein> or 3
<ryanpg> jackd -R -P89 -dalsa -dhw:1 -r44100 -p512 -n2
<holstein> ryanpg: whats that do?
<holstein> ryanpg: i assume your in #jack ??
<ryanpg> period = 512 frames (11.6 ms), buffer = 2 periods
<ryanpg> running jackd from the command line
<holstein> ryanpg: does that run stable?
<ryanpg> so far
<holstein> 11.6 is not bad
<ryanpg> well.... 11.6 x 2
<holstein> maybe you can get -p256 -n2
<ryanpg> 11.6 ms latency for 512 frames, and two periods = 23.2 ms
<ryanpg> maybe, I'll let this run a bit.... see if there's xruns
<holstein> i think you can have too many periods
<ryanpg> but 11.6 ms is really unacceptable for realtime signal processing
<holstein> and make xruns
<holstein> not sure though
<ryanpg> well...
<ryanpg> I'll go ahead and try
<holstein> hell
<holstein> try -p64 -n2
<ryanpg> it usually takes around 20-30 seconds for the xruns to start
<ryanpg> I'll give 64 2 a try
<ryanpg> lol, xruns galore
<ryanpg> but... I think I figured something out
<ryanpg> it's either my graphics card or my wireless card that's interfering I think
<ryanpg> because I get tons of xruns when starting a web browser
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i get one when i start a browser usually
<holstein> when i have it set at like 1.2ms
<ryanpg> wow, well I don't need networking when I'm playing - so I'll just experiment with turning it off
<ryanpg> holstein, thanks for your help!
<holstein> ryanpg: anytime :)
<holstein> let us know how it goes
<ryanpg> will-do
<ryanpg> later
<prep> Holstein, breaker breaker one-nine
<prep> How can I update to 10.10? Not showing in Update Manager.
<prep> found it, later
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-08
<prep> Holstein
<holstein> prep: HEY
<holstein> missed you earlier
<holstein> whats new?
<prep> No worries, just downloaded Clementine, and  iTunes like app, I extracted, how do I complete the install?
<holstein> hmm
<prep> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/clementine-music-player-rc-adds-ipod-support-wiiremote-control-more/
<dtcrshr> an anyone help me? i got sound when i check the pcm metter bridge, but no sound at all on the 1010 outputs
<dtcrshr> al cables / fisic tests done
<holstein> hey dtcrshr
<holstein> dtcrshr: double check your routing in JACK
<dtcrshr> http://yfrog.com/mgjackoutputp
<holstein> prep: are you running 64bit ubuntu?
<prep> No 32 bit, just updated to Meerkat 10.10
<holstein> good luck :)
<holstein> prep: just make sure you download the proper package
<holstein> the i386.deb
<prep> i386
<prep> so now what?
<holstein> http://code.google.com/p/clementine-player/downloads/detail?name=clementine_0.5%7Erc1_i368.deb&can=2&q=Release%3DRC
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> and just click on it
<holstein> theres a GUI that'll pop up
<holstein> and walk you through the rest
<holstein> assuming all the dependancies are satisfiable
<holstein> your good to go
<holstein> you can just click on .deb's like that
 * holstein looking dtcrshr 
<prep> it's not, two folders, DEBIAN , usr
<holstein> ??
 * persia idly notes that one ought take great care with random .debs one finds on the internet, as installing any .deb grants root temporarily to the person who created it.
<holstein> let me look
<holstein> persia: word
<persia> I think gdebi has to be installed for the double-click thing to work.
<holstein> AH
<holstein> and thats not in ubuntustudio then persia ?
<holstein> prep: you can still use dpkg from the command line if you want
<persia> Not for maverick (only xubuntu-desktop, mythbuntu-*, and ubuntu-netbook)
<holstein> prep: what are you wanting this for?
<prep> iTunes replacement, it's based on Amrok
<holstein> this is a very good point persia is making
<prep> still tire kicking
<persia> If one is running something else, the command to check is `apt-cache show gdebi | grep ^Task`
<holstein> part of the awesomeness of linux is the way all the software comes from and is updated by the repositories
<prep> yeah I'm picking up some books to understand better
<holstein> 'trusted sources' are great because you know the system will be stable
<persia> Um, no.  That's the awesomeness of Debian and derivatives.  linux doesn't require that in any way (and is probably the most-forked project out there)
<persia> (Well, and other distros acquired the habit some time back)
<holstein> well, i should say, part of what i think is awesome about debian deriviatives
<persia> \o/
<holstein> i was helping a friend update skype in windows today
<prep> is that a vagina?
<holstein> we had to go the the skype site
<persia> Supposed to be hands-up-in-the-air-celebrating
<holstein> and download something
<holstein> install it
<prep> aha, sorry
<holstein> quite strange process from what ive gotten comfortalbe with
<prep> so this app wont run on my system?
<holstein> prep: i would assume since its on OMGubuntu
<holstein> somebody got it running on ubuntu
<prep> but how to....
<holstein> prep: you could google.. how to install .deb file in ubuntu
<persia> dpkg -i
<holstein> there are lots of options
<prep> there's a thought
<holstein> well, not lots
<holstein> several
 * holstein likes VLC
<holstein> i always install that pretty quickly
<prep> found a good replacement for Logic, EnergyEXT
<holstein> nice
<prep> picking up HP atom 550 dual core
<holstein> that'll do it
<holstein> you know what i really like about i tunes?
<holstein>  
<holstein> ^^
<holstein> ;)
<prep> what's that
<prep> ?
<holstein> but i dont have an ipod or anything that needs syncing
<prep> error: pkg: error processing clementine_0.5~rc1_i368.deb (--install):  cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing:  clementine_0.5~rc1_i368.deb
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> are you sure you got the path right?
<holstein> /home/you/wherever/whatever.deb
<prep> added the PPA, yes, I'm a bad boy. Just tire kicking
<holstein> prep: go for it
<holstein> thats how you learn
<prep> ah
<prep> Like I said, picking up books to learn more on what, why and where
<holstein> i got a great book
<prep> Google?
<holstein> http://books.google.com/books?id=wOGUuoHUyAEC&printsec=frontcover&dq=how+linux+works&source=bl&ots=OEowrCf0ZU&sig=16NvyrBPEqS0OJinOVbPv-mDGaI&hl=en&ei=n-uGTNmEI8Gblgfbkd2IDg&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CBYQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> sorry about that giant link
<prep> no worries, its a book
<prep> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-davidsansome/clementine-dev/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/me-davidsansome/clementine-dev/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<holstein> that doesnt look good
<holstein> maybe its down
<holstein> or moved
<holstein> could just be down
<prep> I followed the OMGUbuntu instructions
<holstein> theres your problem ;)
<holstein> nah, it really could just be down for a bit
<prep> So the dpkg way, w?here/how to I point it to the .deb
<holstein> you gotta make sure the path is right
<holstein> sometimes
<prep> it's in my downloads folder
<holstein> i just drag the .deb over in the gnome terminal
<holstein> it'll input the path
<holstein> thats a good way to learn some command line foo
<prep> I also just used gdebi to install, got this error : Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libimobiledevice0 (>= 0.9.7)
<persia> Could be that the OMBUbuntu instructions assume folks are running lucid...
<holstein> yeah, i bet thats the deal
<prep> I posted on OMG, maybe they'll know. Ok, GF wants my attention, be on tomorrow. Thanks for the time/space and link. Easy killa
<holstein> prep: laterx
<codewizzrd> Sir Hakk Alot
<codewizzrd> wht kind of name is that
<codewizzrd> kidding
<bartje> hi
<holstein> bartje: hello
<bartje> got some lilypond trouble here, and I don't get it anymore....
<holstein> bartje: im going to refer you too #opensourcemusicians
 * holstein is heading to bed
<bartje> ah, ok :-)
<holstein> and ive only dabbled with lilypond a bit
<holstein> i know it looks great though
 * holstein usually just grabs a pen and paper :)
<holstein> GN
<bartje> good night
<prep__> I cannot get Jack to run after Maverick update: 11:37:35.692 Patchbay deactivated. 11:37:35.796 Statistics reset. Cannot connect to server socket err = No such file or directory Cannot connect to server socket jack server is not running or cannot be started 11:37:35.958 ALSA connection graph change. 11:37:37.046 ALSA connection change. 11:37:37.066 ALSA connection graph change. 11:37:40.710 Startup script... 11:37:40.710 artsshe
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> yeah, you got JACK2 in there i think
 * holstein is burning some live CD's today to make sure JACK2 works
<holstein> with my hardware
<holstein> prep__: you could try running
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> see if the permissions got funky from the update
<prep__> same
<prep__> error
<holstein> well, we can assume its not permissions then
<holstein> prep__: didnt you need to install some packages to get your card working?
<prep__> can't remember
<holstein> that could be the case
<holstein> something you need to reinstall
<prep__> how do I check?
<holstein> after the update
<holstein> OR something that is just not built in to maverick
<holstein> or the newer kernel
<holstein> prep__: HEY
<holstein> how about that
<holstein> what kernel are you running now?
<holstein> do you have that 'realtime' check box checked?
<holstein> you could try un-checking it
<holstein> maybe you had -rt and now have -generic
<prep__> not checked
<prep__> how do I check which Kernel?
<holstein> uname -a
<holstein> its a good way to learn
<holstein> updating to the beta
<prep__> 2.6.35-20-generic
<holstein> but these are things you should think about in the future
<holstein> you can download a daily image
<holstein> and get the current maverick live
<holstein> and see if you hardware is supported
<prep__> what exactly is that?
<holstein> before getting out there in the deep
<prep__> so how do I fix this?
<holstein> who knows
<holstein> maverick is quite a way from being done
<holstein> it might be fixed on its own
<holstein> with a kernel update
<prep__> well crap.
<holstein> prep__: you should look and see if any of your old kernels are still there
<holstein> that would rule that out
<prep__> how do I look?
<holstein> prep__: yeah, i ran lucid VERY early
<holstein> from alpha on
<holstein> there was lots of days of not booting
<holstein> broken packages
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> but i went in knowing that
<holstein> and i wanted to try and help report bugs
<holstein> i feel like i might do it again in a few years
<holstein> but not something id want to do every release
<prep__> where can I see a list of kernels?
<holstein> i would go where ever your comfortalbe
<holstein> synaptic
<holstein> or software center
<holstein> and search linux
<prep__> ok, what file am I searching for in the list?
<holstein> kernels
<holstein> linux-generic-whatever
<holstein> or linux-rt-something
<prep__> I see a 2.6.35.20.21
<holstein> yeah, thats probably the new one
<holstein> you can look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<holstein> that has a list of kernels
<prep__> wich folder does that start in?
<holstein> hmmm
 * holstein doesnt no how to answer that ;)
<holstein> in terminal
<holstein> gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<holstein> and you can look at that file in read-only mode
<prep__> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ### menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-20-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os { 	recordfail 	insmod part_msdos 	insmod ext2 	set root='(hd0,msdos1)' 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 031caeac-7dab-4cf7-a4f0-c0c0259b57d6 	linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-20-generic root=UUID=031caeac-7dab-4cf7-a4f0-c0c0259b57d6 ro   quiet splash 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-20-generic }
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> thats probably one of them
<holstein> if thats the only one
<holstein> then you cant boot a different kernel to test
<holstein> you can try installing linux-rt
<holstein> or linux-lowlatency
<holstein> and booting that
<holstein> but i dont think thats the issue
<holstein> so i probably wouldnt waste too much time on it
<prep__> think anyone on the Ubuntu IRC may be up to date?
<holstein> maybe #ubuntu+1
<prep__> Ok,  I'll try them. Next time, with the new machine, I'll streamline the install.
<holstein> prep: you get it sorted out?
<prep> I deleted my launcher/applet panel by mistake, how do I get it back?
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> you got no panels now?
<holstein> if you still have a panel
<holstein> you can right click on it and add whatever back to it
<holstein> if not...
<prep> no panels
<prep> I need to buy that Ubuntu book stat
<holstein> do alt-F2
<holstein> and run...
<prep_> alt 2 and run what?
<prep_> I dropped net, didn't get that last bit
<holstein> prep: actually
<holstein> try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/7759
<prep_> not working
<holstein> did you try https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+question/7759 ??
<holstein> the first post?
<prep_> yep, followed, error
<holstein> hmm
<holstein> well, what error?
<holstein> after alt+F2
<holstein> go to gnome-terminal
<holstein> then put in those commands
<holstein> gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<holstein> so on
<prep_> moved to the top, all messed up
<prep_> commands aren't working
<holstein> but you got a panel?
<prep_> yes, the one on bottom is now on top, mated with the launchers/applets
<prep_> all screwy
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so thats progress
<holstein> you probably need to reapply the themeing
<holstein> and now, you can right click and move things around
<holstein> BUT i would just log out and back in
<holstein> first
<prep> still wacked out
<prep> changed theme, same
<holstein> prep: im not sure i understand what is 'wacked out'
<holstein> but try adding another panel
<prep> Nothing will change, or return back to it's place
<holstein> you can also try deleting you .gnome2 dir
 * holstein wonders if your running gnome panel as root somehow
<prep> I can do that, but the "open windows" like Firefox what not, are ll up top in the panel area, when they use to be in the bottom with the Trash, Workspaces etc
<prep> where
<prep> is the .gnome2 dir located?
<prep> that first script will not run, says command not foun
<holstein> prep: run them seperately
<holstein> and see which one
<prep> The second did
<prep> thats how I got to here, but how to fix the way it was?
<holstein> AH
<holstein> gnome-session-remove
<holstein> that one?
<prep> yes
<prep> had panel at end
<prep> I can't find that file to delete
<holstein> you'll have to sudo remove it
<holstein> and it might not work
<prep> So it's just broke permanently?
<holstein> nah
<holstein> i would try that
<holstein> removing /home/you/.gnome2
<holstein> probably
<prep> so sudo then gnome-session-remove-panel?
<holstein> i hate to give advice because im not totally sure what the issue is
<holstein> i could get you in more trouble
<holstein> BUT in theory
<holstein> gnome just stores its settings there
<holstein> and if you delete it
<holstein> gnome will just make a new one next boot
<prep> where is removing/home/you/ .gnome2? Not sure I follow
<holstein> OK
<holstein> in the GUI
<holstein> go to ...
<holstein> places - home folder
<holstein> assuming you still have those options from your panel
<prep> there
<holstein> when in there
<holstein> you can go to view or something up there
<holstein> and show hidden files
<holstein> OT
<holstein> OR**
<holstein> ctrl-H
<holstein> you should then see all these .whatever dir's
<holstein> you'll see one
<holstein> .firefox
<holstein> or .mozilla
<holstein> thats the settings for your firefox browser
<holstein> SO
<holstein> if you were to delete that dir
<holstein> next time firefox starts
<holstein> it looks there for settings
<holstein> and if there are none
<holstein> it will just make a new one
<holstein> with defaults
<prep> so delete gnome2?
<holstein> *in theory*
<holstein> prep: well, thats my suggestion
<holstein> and im really not sure if that will do anything
<holstein> but it seems plausible
<prep> deleted, lemme reboot, see what goes, thanks
<prep> Well, got red of the top system tray, but now I have no tray at all
<holstein> try alt+F2
<holstein> gnome-panel
<holstein> gnome-panel &
<prep> nothing happened
<holstein> OK
<holstein> so try doing the thing you did before
<holstein> alt+F2
<holstein> gnome-terminal
<holstein> then..
<holstein> gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<holstein> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<holstein> gnome-panel &
<prep_> crap minimized window, couldn't get our convo back up, geesh
<prep_> and you were saying
<holstein> 14:58 < holstein> alt+F2
<holstein> 14:58 < holstein> gnome-terminal
<holstein> 14:58 < holstein> gnome-session-remove gnome-panel
<holstein> 14:59 < holstein> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<holstein> 14:59 < holstein> gnome-panel &
<holstein> like before
<prep_> no such file or directory
<holstein> when?
<holstein> after?
<prep_> the first command
<holstein> it could have been changed
<holstein> i would go to #ubuntu+1
<holstein> or #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> and say, 'i deleted my panel.. help'
<holstein> or install LXDE :)
<prep_> One last thing, I cannot get my drives to mount to desktop anymore. Suggestions? I think I will backup, download Maverick Live, reinstall without all the old crapp
<holstein> prep_: maybe add yourself to the disk group ??
<holstein> sudo adduser prep_ disk
<holstein> of course
<holstein> there is a setting that doesnt show them mounted on the desktop
<holstein> that could be borked too
<holstein> are they not mounting at all? or just not on the desktop?
<prep_> not to desktop
<holstein> yeah, theres a gconf setting for that
<holstein> i forget where right off the top of my head
<holstein> that might get all sorted out when you get your panels back though
<prep> downloaded Docky, cool
<prep> Ok, so I have a dock,
<prep> The hard drive stopped mounting to desktop before the update. So that was a prior issue
<holstein> http://people.gnome.org/~bmsmith/gconf-docs/C/nautilus.html
<holstein> near the bottom
<holstein> /schemas/apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<holstein> i would check that setting
<holstein> in gconf-editor
<prep> ok, place to start
<holstein> ive hidden them before
<prep> Using Ubuntu Tweak right now as well
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah thats a nice tool
<holstein> the PPA purge didnt work quite as i expected though
<holstein> i still have a few packages hanging around from the PPA i purged
<prep> My goal with the new HP, is Maverick on 10/10/10, EnergyEXT, very lean machine, I've learned whats crap on this machine
<holstein> cool
<holstein> im going to hang back at lucid on my production box
<prep> Mines just play for now, real life eats creativity
<holstein> :)
<prep> Ubuntu has come a long way since I tried it back in 06/07
<holstein> hell, its come along way since 9.10
<prep> whats clean Kernels do in Tweak?
<holstein> just removes the old kernels
<holstein> when you take updates
<holstein> and get 6 or 8 kernels hanging around that you dont need
<holstein> i would keep more than one though
<holstein> i got an update the other day that didnt work right for some reason
<holstein> and had to reinstall the generic kernel on my mininote
<prep> Hm
<prep> I want to build a box, shit Tweak closed'
<prep> nevermind, it didnt
<holstein> alright, its food-O'clock
<holstein> bbl
<prep> My old OSX backup drive, the one mounted, will not me delete off of it, and it use to mount to desktop, then just stopped, aight
<dtcrshr> hello, iv installed cinelerra, but i got characters on the menu all messed up
<dtcrshr> i uset locales pt-br
<holstein> hey dtcrshr
<holstein> you got the locale set incorrectly?
<dtcrshr> holstein, only in cinelerra
<dtcrshr> all other apps displays special characters just fine
<holstein> yeah...
<holstein> let me look for a minute
<holstein> dtcrshr: i would try over in #cinelerra
<dtcrshr> holstein, ill do that, thanks anyway
<holstein> yeah, im not finding anything super obvious
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-09
<b-rock_> greetings:  I was trying to build the ardour 3 midi build on my studio lucid amd64 box and it stops because jack is only 0.118.0 but 0.118.2 or greater is needed.
<b-rock_> I tried building the jack from source but the build says that jack needs to be packaged differently on debian derived systems.
<b-rock_> does someone here know how to build jack properly on ubuntu?
<holstein> hey b-rock_
<holstein> if you need JACK2
<holstein> the easiest way is probably via falktx's PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid
<holstein> b-rock_: AFAIK its in maverick too
<holstein> if you wanted to go ahead and move up to that
 * holstein hasnt tried building it
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians as well :)
 * holstein BBL
<b-rock_> ok.  I'll try that.  thanks holstein.
<holstein> b-rock_: how did it go?
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-10
<mike9055> no sound in flash :(
<holstein> flash?
<holstein> you dont need flash to record ;)
<holstein> mike9055: you running lucid?
<holstein> 32bit?
<holstein> did sound ever work in flash?
<mike9055> holstein: ubuntustudio 10.04 32bit
<mike9055> holstein: no, installed it today and sound has not worked
<holstein> i have a via chip that gets mad sometimes
<holstein> sometimes i can run a script
<mike9055> holstein: sound works fine in other programs
<holstein> sometimes i just gotta power the box off :/
<holstein> mike9055: interesting
<holstein> mike9055: did you update?
<holstein> that would be my first step if its a new install
<mike9055> holstein: first thing i did was update
<holstein> AND i would try and find other flash sources
<holstein> ...did that too i bet
<mike9055> holstein: i installed from adobes website the first time
<holstein> mike9055: that could be it
<mike9055> holstein: completely removed every trade of the flash.so file
<mike9055> holstein: i installed from synmaptec
<holstein> i usually just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mike9055> holstein: removed every trace again. installed a different one from synaptic
<mike9055> holstein: i even uninstalled restricted-extras
<holstein> well, im not sure whats been moved where
<holstein> or whats still there from before
<holstein> if anything
<holstein> but something is not happy
<holstein> and unfortunately, since ive been installing that metapackage
<holstein> i havnet had much trouble
<holstein> so my trouble-shooting skillz are down :/
<holstein> http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/155/tn_15507.html
<holstein> ^^ whats that tell you?
<mike9055> video capable: yes, audio capable: yes, localfile I/o enabled: yes
<mike9055> holstein: do you think this could help me? http://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2323&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=flash+player
<holstein> what about http://blog.deconcept.com/swfobject/flashversion.html
<mike9055> You have Flash player 10.1.82 installed.
<holstein> mike9055: maybe
<holstein> but you dont want to use JACK to watch flash
<holstein> You have Flash player 10.1.82 installed.
<holstein> ^^ thats what i get
<holstein> mike9055: have you tried different browsers?
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1462028
<mike9055> i tried firefox and chrome
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> mike9055: i would probably try #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> or some other resonably slow channel
<holstein> with activity
<holstein> maybe your local ubuntu channel
<prep> Hi, needing some help on uninstalling UbuntuStudio
<KittyBoots> Do any of you have knowledge of ArtistX?
<vatts> PING guys, i've DLed a iso for VBox install (wanna test it out), and checked MD5s, and vbox says INVAILD HEADER.
<vatts> ??!
<vatts> o_O Hel
<vatts> ll*
<vatts> md5s are not same :\
<vatts> but dled it 3 times
<vatts> d0h
<vatts> can i order free CDs at least? :\
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-11
<djwattz> does ubuntu studio have vst support
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I'm considering to setup dssi-vst
<sobersabre> I see the curr. version of dssi-dev on  lucid is 0.9.1
<sobersabre> and the source is 0.9.2
<sobersabre> is it ok to apt-get install 0.9.1 headers while having 0.9.2 sources compiled ?
<prep> Holstein?
<prep> Holstein?
<sinman> question on ubuntu studio installation, toward the end of the installation I'm giving 4 things to pick from to install. how do i select what I want out of the 4 things?
<sinman> I know they deal with audio and video editting
<holstein> sinman: the list of meta packages?
<holstein> audio whatever
<holstein> video whatever?
<holstein> well, i bet thats it
<holstein> you select them with the spacebar
<holstein> you dont have to do it then, though
<holstein> you can select none of them
<holstein> and install them later
<holstein> and acutally, depending on the version, that might be the preferred method
<sobersabre> guys, a Q: in the kernel changelog there are many patches labelled as "CVE" and some labelled as "LP"
<sobersabre> LP == Launchpad ?
<sobersabre> and what does CVE mean ?
<sinman> holstein: yes
<holstein> sobersabre: i would ask in #ubuntustudio-devel
<holstein> or on the mailing list
<holstein> sobersabre: if you dont get an answer here in a day or so
<sinman> holstein: k, after i had updated ubuntu studio I went into the synaptic package manager since I knew none of them got installed. I'll remeber now that the spacebar to select during the installation
<holstein> sinman: just search ubuntustudio
<holstein> sudo apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<sinman> i'm uswing the current version of ubuntu studio
<holstein> or in synaptic
<holstein> sinman: there was a little glitch
<holstein> where if you chose a certain meta package during the installer
<holstein> the installation would fail :/
<sinman> I did and downloaded the the meta package with synaptic
<holstein> but, if your installed, just search, install, and enjoy :)
<sinman> thanxs
<holstein> sure
<sinman> I do have a question about editting digital pictures. do you know what software is equilavent to adobe light room, because thats the software i used in windows when i edit my pictures from my camera
<holstein> sinman: in my opinion
<holstein> the question 'what is equivalent too..'
<holstein> not the best way to approach it
<holstein> there are all kinds of tools though
<holstein> the GIMP has always done what i need it to
<holstein> but
<holstein> if your looking for something with more photo managment as well
<holstein> maybe f-spot?
<sinman> k i'll give f-spot a try
<holstein> picassa too
<holstein> ive used that with my gmail account
<sinman> I use gimp for photos in windows but I didn't have the fine tuning adjustment that i love in adobe lightroom
<holstein> i think picassa runs in wine though :/
<holstein> but it worked well for me
<holstein> sinman: you'll find something im sure
<sinman> the last thing i could do is use wine and put adobe lightroom in, afgter i learn how to use wine
<holstein> sinman: i heard about this too
<holstein> http://www.rawtherapee.com/
<holstein> from this podcast http://www.sourcetrunk.com/
<holstein> looked great, and easy to get running, but i just dont need that
<sinman> k i'll check those links out
<holstein> i was also thinking about building one of these
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/gallery
<holstein> for my parents
<holstein> but i dont think you get manipulation
<holstein> or at least the level your looking for
<holstein> sinman: you should check http://www.winehq.org/
<holstein> before wasting a lot of time messing with some .exe
<sinman> I'm planning on checking winehq out
<holstein> not looking good :/
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=5839
<sinman> I need to learn how to use it to play certain games that I was playing on windows before i switch to ubuntu
<holstein> http://partnersinlag.linuxgamers.net/?p=31
<holstein> http://partnersinlag.linuxgamers.net/
<holstein> ^^
<sinman> thanxs
<sinman> my plans is use ubuntu for everything else and ubuntu studio for editting pictures, and want to get into video also and figure ubuntu studio would be great for that also
<sinman> so i'm dual booting ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS and ubuntu studio 10.04
<sinman> spent the pass week learning how to partition for dual booting, so far it's great, just gotta learn to edit the grub so I know which OS I'm booting into. lol
<holstein> thats cool
<holstein> but really
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntu studio
<holstein> you can add those meta packages to your current ubuntu install if you prefer
<holstein> in your normal install
<holstein> if you run sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> that should get you all the grahpics manipulation stuff you want
<holstein> that should get you all the grahpics manipulation stuff * thats available in the meta-package **
<vatts> Yes, overwriting files sucks =P
<vatts> *pain* *headache* *aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh* this install is taking years *sight*
<vatts> *YAY* its done
<holstein> sobersabre: i have an answer
<holstein> 17:09 < JFo> holstein, CVE are security bulletins
<holstein> 17:09 < JFo> that the sec team works
#ubuntustudio 2010-09-12
<vatts> em guys...
<vatts> i've installed US yesterday
<vatts> and neither yesterday, neither today didnt boog
<vatts> :\
<vatts> boot*
<vatts> dont ask me whats wrong - it simply shows big _ in console-screen (well *on the screen*)
<Blank__> bootloader perhaps
<Blank__> try running the cd and in the boot menu, select "rescue a broken system" or something to the effect
<vatts> well its fresh install *sight* will try it out
<vatts> atm backuping my photos
<vatts> wont take long
<vatts> *gives disk after 5 mins of copying ~30s pause to clean cache*
<vatts> *copy*
<holstein> vatts: ??
<holstein> where are your photos?
<holstein> is this a fresh install, dual booting with something else?
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-05
<Atharva> hi...
<Atharva> ubottu : 11.04 has gnome or unity ?
<ubottu> Atharva: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Atharva> <ubottu> : ok
<Atharva> dude : does 11.04 has unity ?
<Atharva> !classic | Atharva
<ubottu> Atharva, please see my private message
<imtheBOSS1> hey, do any of you guys know how to use rtorrent?
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: ?
<imtheBOSS1> i cant figure it out
<imtheBOSS1> where do i save the config file?
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: looks like rtorrent is in the repos
<holstein> i would just install it, and look for the config file
<imtheBOSS1> i did but what does ~/. mean?
<holstein> something like "~/.rtorrent.rc
<holstein>  ~ = /home
<imtheBOSS1> oh
<holstein> /home/username/Documents = ~/Documents
<imtheBOSS1> thank you that helped  me alot
<holstein> :)
<imtheBOSS1> one more question; what does the dot after the / mean?
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: if you make a directory... say one on the desktop
<holstein> either right-click and make it, or
<holstein> mkdir ~/Desktop/.whatever OR mkdir /home/yourusername/Desktop/.whatever
<holstein> that directory .whatever will be hidden
<holstein> if you are in nautlius, you can hit control+h to show hidden files
<holstein> .directories are hidden
<imtheBOSS1> ok, but rtorrent is telling me to save the config to ~/.rtorrent.rc
<imtheBOSS1> im new to linux sorry
<holstein> sure
<holstein> theres already a config firl there right?
<imtheBOSS1> i dont think so
<holstein> nano ~/.rtorrent.rc
<imtheBOSS1> one sec
<holstein> nano or whatever you want to use
<imtheBOSS1> nothings there
<holstein> not sure where you are expected to get the config information
<imtheBOSS1> i have it, it came in some example folder
<imtheBOSS1> i just need to copy it
<holstein> http://grenage.com/rtorrent.html
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: OH... you can just copy it over then
<imtheBOSS1> how? ... im clueless
<holstein> cp /path/to/config /where/ever/you/want/it
<holstein> cp /path/to/config ~/.rtorrent.rc
<imtheBOSS1> ok let me try that
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: or just open nautilus and right click on it
<holstein> copy
<holstein> go to your home directory
<holstein> paste
<holstein> and rename as needed
<imtheBOSS1> yea, but putting a dot makes it hidden?
<holstein> right, and thats what rtorrent is looking for
<holstein> it'll look by name
<holstein> so, you need to have the name/location right
<imtheBOSS1> oh.... that makes sense
<imtheBOSS1> thanks let me try that
<holstein> you dont have to do it in the terminal
<imtheBOSS1> to open nautilus you do...
<holstein> but, i figure if you are learning an ncurses torrent system, you must want to be in the terminal
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: nautilus is a filemanager
<holstein> im assuming you are using ubuntu or ubuntustudio
<imtheBOSS1> yes
<holstein> open whatever file manager you are using
<holstein> you just open up places - home
<holstein> or whatever
<holstein> thats nautilus
<holstein> OR, do it in the terminal
<imtheBOSS1> ?
<holstein> otherwise, im not clear on why you dont just use transmission
<holstein> transmission has a nice GUI
<imtheBOSS1> i just use terminal and type in gksu nautilus
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: ?
<holstein> why?
<holstein> you dont need root permissions
<imtheBOSS1> thats the only way i know
<holstein> this is all in your home directory
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: you can just type nautilus if you want ;)
<holstein> BUT, its the file manager
<holstein> up at the top
<holstein> you see the 'places' menu
<holstein> when you click that, and go *anywhere*
<holstein> home
<holstein> documents
<holstein> pictures
<holstein> whatever
<imtheBOSS1> i know, but sometimes it needs permision
<holstein> the thing that opens to show those locations to you... thats nautilus
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: sure... but you dont
<holstein> and you dont want to run as root unless you need to
<holstein> if you have the config file created as root
<holstein> and you rut rtorrent as normal user
<holstein> which you should
<holstein> then, rtorrent wont have permission to read the config file
<holstein> you *dont* want gksudo nautilus
<holstein> you want to either open nautilus and click around OR
<holstein> open the terminal, and use cp
<holstein> cp /path/to/demo/config ~/.rtorrent.rc
<imtheBOSS1> ok thanks
<holstein> ^^ that command
<holstein> cp is copy
<holstein> the first is what to copy
<holstein> and the 2nd is the destination
<holstein> and, rtrorrent is ncurses
<holstein> so, that will be running in the terminal
<holstein> if you are not wanting to use the terminal, i would just use transmission
<holstein> transmission is the default torrent client in normal ubuntu
<holstein> its GUI, and quite simple
<imtheBOSS1> im using rtorrent so i can acess it through ssh
<holstein> right, so, that will be in the terminal
<holstein> you will need to navigate the file system
<holstein> i would start using the terminal for everything then
<holstein> i have a server machine i put online a year+ ago
<holstein> its headless, and x-less
<holstein> forces me to use the terminal
<imtheBOSS1> im only using this for a testing and torrent box
<imtheBOSS1> same thing as you
<imtheBOSS1> its headless
<imtheBOSS1> using it through vnc and ssh
<holstein> sure, but, it this is *all* you are doing in the command line, you can do VNC over ssh
<holstein> or some other easier remote desktop setup
<holstein> teamviewer even
<holstein> that'll let you use transmission remotely
<holstein> otherwise, it might be a little overkill
<imtheBOSS1> i think i figured it out... now im going to test a torrent
<imtheBOSS1> rtorrent is too hard... im going to try and config transmission web gui
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: i didnt want to say that... but the transmission webgui is easy :)
<imtheBOSS1> lol
<imtheBOSS1> listening port is the port i need to foward right?
<holstein> prolly
<holstein> i did it local, so im not sure
<holstein> that should be the only one
<holstein> and if i were putting that outside my firewall, i would change it from the default
<imtheBOSS1> thats what im doing
<holstein> something not too common from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<imtheBOSS1> hmmmm
<imtheBOSS1> il do 80
<holstein> lol
<imtheBOSS1> why cant anything just work...
<holstein> test it local with the defaults
<imtheBOSS1> it wont let view it locally or externallu
<imtheBOSS1> externally
<holstein> when i set it up, it was literally check-a-box easy
<holstein> that was a few versions ago though
<imtheBOSS1> i had it working locally yesterday
<holstein> cool
<holstein> you restarted it since changing the settings?
<imtheBOSS1> no.. let me try that
<imtheBOSS1> still not working ughhh
<holstein> yeah... step back through what you have changed
<holstein> consider removing whatever configs you have edited
<holstein> maybe resintalling
<imtheBOSS1> reinstall transmission?
<holstein> you can always fire up a different (temporary) user account
<holstein> that will tell you if its the system, the software, or your own config error
<holstein> imtheBOSS1: yes... reinstalling transmission *should* reset the config files
<imtheBOSS1> i didnt touch the config files
<imtheBOSS1> should i do it anyway?
<holstein> if you checked a box in the GUI, that edits config files
<holstein> i mean, you should do what makes you feel comfortable
<holstein> im just offering troubleshooting suggestions
<holstein> if transmission is broken, you cant break it anymore by reinstalling it ;)
<imtheBOSS1> ok.. im gunna try
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-06
<kokoshmusun> first time in IRC, where can I go if I want help with linux audio, especially setting up xubuntu + KXStudio
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-07
<qclibre> wondering if the fact I'm running on top of a generic ubuntu is part of the problems I have been seeing (gnome desktop, pulseaudio on top, etc). With that in mind, anyone know if US-11.10 will be ardour3-based? If so, I might start testing the daily snapshots...
<holstein> qclibre: hey
<holstein> check #opensourcemusicians if the traffic here is too slow
<holstein> we will have ardour3 as soon as it gets stabel and trickles in
<holstein> i would say that will be 12.04
<holstein> theres a testing repo for KXstudio that has A3 in it... an easy-to-add PPA :)
<holstein> qclibre: i would say, ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> not sure what problems you are having with pulse audio, but i would try #ubuntu or #ubuntu-beginners for that
<holstein> we deal mostly with JACK here, and creating media
<holstein> however, feel free to elaborate on the issues you are experiencing
 * holstein is on the run again... BBL
<qclibre> holstein: thanks - just catching up with your messages
<holstein> qclibre: :/ ...wish i could say
<holstein> stay*
<qclibre> the problem I was seeing was when routing jack in a particular way with the ardour3 alpha10 was that everything crashed - ie. ardour3, jackd, etc. It (ardour3) already warns that the jack version is a little old, but after searching for other reports, I get the impression that it may be specific to the fact I'm running a regular ubuntu desktop rather than the ubuntustudio defaults (ie. jack is run via "pasuspend" I think)
<qclibre> my first thought was to try and build my own version of jack (with debugging if possible) and launch everything from a console, perhaps under gdb. But I doubt that will stop pulseaudio or any other gnome/ubuntu stuff from linking and running with old jack libs, so I suspect this would be a gigantic waste of time.
<qclibre> hence my question about running the 11.10 test snapshots. This all started because I'm holding out for ardour3, I need Tthe
<qclibre> oops, I need The New DAW(tm) for midi+audio support, can't wait.
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-08
<evon> Is there a sound editing program that will allow me to load tracks and play them individually with the click of a button?
<evon> Is there a sound editing program that will allow me to load tracks and play them individually with the click of a button?
<holstein> evon: hey
<holstein> do you want to play sound files? or edit them?
<holstein> i mean, VLC'll play em with a click of a button
<holstein> almost any player will play them with a click of a button... the play button
<holstein> audacity is the usual 'starter' editor, and its quite nice
<holstein> audacity pulls audio files in and converts them to its own format though
<holstein> but, you click the play button, and they play
<holstein> typically not in a playlist kind of set-up that i feel you are looking for
<holstein> anyways... im here, and if im not when you get back, feel free and elaborate over in #opensourcemusicians :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-09
<evon> holstein, thanks for your response.  I am putting on a play and I would like to be able to cue up and play music and sound effects at the click of a button.  It would be great if I could load multiple tracks at the same time into a simple interface that will allow me to play any of them at the click of a button.  The ability to play them individually and at the same time is important to me as well.  Thanks in adva
<evon> nce for the hel
<sh4rm4> what desktop environment is u.s. using ?
<sh4rm4> wow... that's amazing
<sh4rm4> after 4 hours of wait still nobody can't tell me which desktop environement is being used
<sh4rm4> i guess i have to be rude
<sh4rm4> astraljava, darkmatter darkmatter funkyHat holstein jussi jussi01 , mammig meganerd  mlpug
<funkyHat> Oh yep, that's really going to help you ⢁)
<sh4rm4> at least someone says something now.
<sh4rm4> so it is gnome ?
<sh4rm4> or some lightweight desktop environment ?
<sh4rm4> lets wake up the other zombies
<sh4rm4> moustafa, nhandler orngjce223 qclibre  rexbron saidinesh5 ScottL sobukus  SOEPgarnaal7  StillLearnin  ts2 tsimpson  vlada
<moustafa> sh4rm4: calling people zombies is a good way to provoke moderator shotgun
<sh4rm4> yeah, i'm ready to leave this chan anyway.
<vlada> moustafa, why gave this creep right to live?!
<vlada> moustafa, sorry - wasn't meant to be message directed to you :(
<moustafa> vlada: He has the right to live.  But being rude is definitely not a way to get answers
<moustafa> vlada: No problems
<StillLearnin> He claims he waited 4 hours. I'd have no way of verifying that though.
<StillLearnin> I only just joined :)
<tsimpson> nearly 4 actually, but I really don't care if they waited since time itself began
<moustafa> At 12:00 he asks what desktop environment Ubuntu Studio uses.  At 3:47 pm he starts oinking
<StillLearnin> The sad thing is that googling would have given him the answer in less time...
<tsimpson> looking at a screenshot would have given the answer...
<StillLearnin> true
<moustafa> StillLearnin: You mean using functional logic?  That's not why the internet was made for
 * saidinesh5 didn't know he was a zombie
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-10
<tporvaz> Hi i've been working on installing Ubuntu Studio for most of the day. I have tried using Unetbootin, LiliUSB, and i've tried manually. All failing.
<tporvaz> My closest try was with Unetbootin where i was able to boot and begin to install untill my attempt told me i did not have a valid ubuntu version.
<tporvaz> I checked the hashes and they were all correct for UbuntuStudio. I'm running CruchBang now and I'd love some help
#ubuntustudio 2011-09-11
<jammin> trying ubuntu studio out again for the first time in a year or two.  looks pretty good... too bad I can't get sound to work.  (yeah, it's got me a little grumpy.)  anyone familiar with the RME Multiface (hdsp) interface, and how to work around ubuntustudio's failure with this thing?
<jammin> I've done all of the hoop jumping it took to make it go last time... grabbing the firmware and putting it where the system expects to find it.  the card is visible to the system.  hdspconf works fine.  with the missing firmware (come on, that was a problem years ago... still not fixed?) in place, hdsploader works fine and the card comes online.
<jammin> but apparently hdspmixer is missing from ubuntu 11.04.  it's supposed to be in the alsa-tools-gui package, but it isn't.  (it's even in the audio menu... but no executable so doesn't work).  There's already a bug report on it, and nothing appears to be happening.  A suggested workaround is to install the alsa-tools-gui package from debian sid... did that.  now it is there, but won't run.
<jammin> "Looking for RME cards :
<jammin> Card 0 : RME Hammerfall DSP + Multiface at 0xdf000000, irq 18
<jammin> Uninitialized HDSP card found.
<jammin> Use hdsploader to upload configuration data to the card.
<jammin> No RME cards found.
<jammin> "
<jammin> Which is bull... it is initialized, the firmware/config has been loaded.  But hdspmixer won't start.  And without it, this audio interface that cost more than the rest of my computer is useless.  Previous to this I was running Ubuntu 10.04 minimal with a few studio packages added... and everything was fine.  Did this install fresh from scratch... not exactly happy with my upgrade. :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-03
<velho> yey
<Luciferis> I just installed ubuntu studio and  now when i'm using vlc it makes some break's on music playback if i ask for a directory or application; it also dosen't suspend after some time not being used.
<Luciferis> as matter a fact it was an upgrade on 12.04
<len-dt> Wow. Totally out of my experience.
<len-dt> Luciferis, what do you mean by upgrade on 12.04?
<smartboyhw> Luciferis: Upgrade from 10.04 or 11.10?
<len-dt> Do you mean 12.04 desktop?
<Luciferis> ubuntu 12.04 desktop 32 bits...
<smartboyhw> OK, you upgraded from 10.04.4 or 11.10?
<len-dt> So you went from 122.04 desktop to 12.04 ubuntustudio?
<Luciferis> yes
<smartboyhw> Ah.
<len-dt> upgrading ubuntustudio 11.04 or prior to ubuntustudio 12.04 is not recomended. because of the DE differences.
<Luciferis> so
<len-dt> if you went from desktop to studio then how?
<Luciferis> odn't worry
<len-dt> smartboyhw, he quit to soon :P
<len-dt> I wanted to tell him the right way...
<len-dt> though to be honest, I don't know VLC well enough to know if that would help.
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA
<velho> j/ #xorg
<dal> Hi. Where can I find the list of packages (for Ubuntu Studio 12.04.1 64 bits) officially maintained?
<len-dt> dal, do you mean the the whole thing or just the things that make ubuntustudio different from ubuntu?
<JoaoVitor> Hello, I have a suggestion for Ubuntu Studio. Include LADSPA plugins Millennium. This page: http://pxu.sourceforge.net/
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-04
<FloatingGoat> hey anyone up in this biznitch atm?
<smartboyhw> What biznitch?
<smartboyhw> Hi FloatingGoat
<FloatingGoat> hi
<FloatingGoat> I made a song using LMMS
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<FloatingGoat> idk
<FloatingGoat> if you want to listen to it or something
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<FloatingGoat> http://ubuntuone.com/3gDSOezvOgnoVBjBh2IKcK
<FloatingGoat> its me again
<FloatingGoat> smartboyhw: did you get that link or something?
<smartboyhw> Good music
<FloatingGoat> thanks bro
<smartboyhw> :)
<FloatingGoat> have you ever made anything
<smartboyhw> No sorry. I use it for video
<FloatingGoat> oh no
<smartboyhw> !?
<FloatingGoat> im kidding
<smartboyhw> Well I'm in the Ubuntu Studio Team at least
<FloatingGoat> no way
<smartboyhw> !?
<FloatingGoat> you work on the OS?
<smartboyhw> Yes, sort of, I don't do programming, mainly testing, support and documentation
<FloatingGoat> oh
<FloatingGoat> im a user
<FloatingGoat> well
<FloatingGoat> I dont use ubuntu studio :'(
<smartboyhw> WHat?
<FloatingGoat> I know
<FloatingGoat> I use regular ubuntu
<smartboyhw> Oh OK
<smartboyhw> Try to use Ubuntu Studio:)
<FloatingGoat> ok i will
<Luciferis> I'm not able to add myself to the audio group after trying : sudo adduser <username> audio ; replacing username by    Lucis Feris   says that doesn't exist that user ; and i don't know what i'm doing wrong.
<holstein> Luciferis: correct
<holstein> it wont have spaces
<holstein> it will be your user name
<holstein> the one the machine uses to refer to your "account"
<smartboyhw> \o holstein BTW
<holstein> when you open a terminal, it should say "user@machine"
<holstein> Luciferis: thats the username you will input there
<holstein> it will contain no spaces
<holstein> holstein@poseidon:~$ for example... not Mike Holstein
<Luciferis> I believe i tried that but i'll try again; thank's very much
<holstein> Luciferis: you need to try the *exact* username printeed there
<holstein> Luciferis: it will work
<smartboyhw> It MUST work, if not it is a bug LOL
<Luciferis> Thank's; i'm not very used to the shell but i'll do it it's simpler; Guess i'll do the rest for finishing configuring my upgrade; See you. I know i would be very lucky to find a bug. it's me the bug
<ByteBitten> hello
<ByteBitten> Does anyone know if Ubuntu Studio runs well on a SSD?
<ByteBitten> I found myself a manual for ubunu 12.04, I found my awnser.
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-05
<Azelphur> Hi, I'm trying to follow the instructions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToJACKConfiguration I installed the ubuntustudio-audio package and am now trying to run qjackctl, but it just freezes on startup. :(
<holstein> Azelphur: i would either check for JACK running, or kill it, or reboot if you are not sure
<Azelphur> holstein: apparently I have jackdbus running, and I only just rebooted after installing that package :p
<holstein> Azelphur: i would open a terminal and type gksudo qjackctl
<holstein> when you can get jack runing stable as root, then you can move on to "as normal user"
<Azelphur> woo that got it to start
<holstein> maybe you need to add your user to the audio group
<holstein> then, start somehting like xynadd or yoshimi and try making a noise
<holstein> i'll be back in a second
<Azelphur> jack won't start because it says pulseaudio and jackdbus have control over my playback device. :(
<Azelphur> I heard someone say you could configure pulseaudio to run via jack, essentially a "everything just works" setup \o/
<holstein> Azelphur: i dont use pulse and JACK
<Azelphur> I really need both, being able to play some music is fun but not being able to answer the phone kinda essential :P
<holstein> Azelphur: you can
<ailo> Azelphur: That guide is a bit old
<holstein> i just dont
<holstein> Azelphur: i would getJACK running stable first
<Azelphur> ok do you have any better documentation I could follow?
<Azelphur> I imagine I need to stop pulseaudio from starting, because it auto restarts itself usually
<ailo> Azelphur: Make sure you killed jack, and pulseaudio before proceeding. "killall -9 jackdbus" "killall pulseaudio" (pulseaudio will respawn
<ailo> Azelphur: No need
<Azelphur> ok
<Azelphur> done that
<ailo> Azelphur: Just make sure no applications are using PA, like a browser
<ailo> Azelphur: If you haven't set up realtime privilege, you won't be able to start jack in realtime mode
<ailo> Azelphur: Not on Ubuntu Studio?
<Azelphur> I believe I did that, when I installed the ubuntustudio-audio package it asked me if I wanted realtime and I said yes, I then added myself to the audio group
<Azelphur> on Xubuntu 12.04
<ailo> Azelphur: On Debian, that would be enough, cause the user is already member of audio group, but not on Ubuntu
<ailo> The package is imported directly from Debian
<Azelphur> I added myself to the audio group though :P
<ailo> Azelphur: Did you logout, and login?
<Azelphur> yup
<ailo> Ok, so then you should be fine
<ailo> Try starting jack again
<ailo> Azelphur: No luck?
<Azelphur> nope, takes a long time to check as it hangs
<ailo> Azelphur: Kill jackdbus again with "killall -9 jackdbus"
<Azelphur> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3832397/screenshots/2012/August/2012-09-05-034320_858x677_scrot.png
<Azelphur> done
<ailo> Azelphur: In a terminal, do: pasuspend -- jackd -d alsa
<ailo> Azelphur: Sorry: pasuspender -- jackd -d alsa
<Azelphur> I don't appear to have pasuspend
<Azelphur> ah :P
<Azelphur> it looks like that worked
<ailo> Azelphur: Ok, so jackdbus is not getting a hold of your card, because of PA
<Azelphur> fun
<ailo> Azelphur: There are two ways to get around that. If you never want PA running alongside jack, use "pasuspender --" before opening whatever jack control program you use, like qjackctl
<ailo> If you want to make your own starter, use alacarte
<ailo> You can start it from the terminal
<ailo> If you instead want PA to connect to jack, install pulseaudio-module-jack
<Azelphur> Option B sounds like the one for me, *installs*
<ailo> And make sure to restart pulseaudio, before trying that
<Azelphur> apparently I already have that package
<ailo> ok..
<Azelphur> so what do I do to make pulseaudio connect to jack?
<ailo> Azelphur: When starting jackdbus (which is how qjackctl is set up by default), PA will create sinks for jack automatically
<ailo> It's important that PA is not using the card for anything, when you start jack
<ailo> Azelphur: I'd start a new session, and try again
<Azelphur> ok
<ailo> This is Ubuntu 12.04, right?
<Azelphur> I'll jump on IRC on my tablet, my irc client makes sounds :p
<ailo> Or, Xubuntu, as you said
<Azelphur> Xubuntu 12.04, yes
<ailo> That could be the problem
<Azelphur> The xubuntu or the Irc client?
<ailo> The irc client
<Azelphur> Doing a full reboot on my PC too just to be sure
<Azelphur> :)
<Azelphur> Ailo fresh boot, it still doesn't start
<Azelphur> Doesn't work as root either :(
<ailo> Azelphur: I don't think using root is helpful at this moment
<ailo> It's mostly helpful to determine whether you have realtime privilege
<Azelphur> Ok
<ailo> Azelphur: Since you were able to start jackd with pasuspender, that means PA is in the way when you're starting normally
<Azelphur> Makes sense
<ailo> Azelphur: From the error log, I see that it is in fact jackdbus you are starting, which is what we want
<Azelphur> Perhaps some application that starts at boot is connecting to pulse audio?
<ailo> Azelphur: Default settings on qjackctl should just work
<ailo> Azelphur: Have you added any custom auto start apps?
<Azelphur> Not that I know pf
<Azelphur> Of*
<ailo> It's a bit mysterious then
<ailo> Azelphur: One way to test your machine would be to make a live media of Ubuntu Studio, and try it. Everything is set up, so all you need to do is boot the live session and try starting jack
<Azelphur> I started up pavucontrol and in the playback tab where it lists connected applications it lists "system sounds"
<ailo> Yeah?
<ailo> That should only be connected when you're actually using system sounds
<Azelphur> It is in the list at all times
<ailo> I mean, everytime there's a system sound, it connects only for that time
<ailo> Azelphur: The would explain it though
<Azelphur> Indeed
<Azelphur> Any idea what service does that? I could kill it
<len-dt> And it doesn't block things if it is going thrugh pulse.
<ailo> len-dt: As long as pulse is being used for something, jackdbus won't start
<Azelphur> I'm also downloading Ubuntu studio
<ailo> len-dt: Meaning, if any app is connected to PA, jackdbus won't be able to grab that device
<len-dt> Your experience and mine are different then
<ailo> len-dt: It's different if you're starting jackdbus with another debice
<ailo> device*
<Azelphur> I'm also using a USB headset if that effects anything *shrug*
<len-dt> I have had audacious playing an MP3 on the d66 and start jackdbus with qjackctl and the sound from pulse stops and jack starts
<ailo> Azelphur: Oh, I forgot to ask you which device you were trying to start jack with
<Azelphur> No idea, I just started qjackctl then hit start
<ailo> Azelphur: You need to choose the right device in Qjackctl -> Setup -> Interface
<len-dt> internal sound then
<ailo> len-dt: Could be this works a bit differently between releases. PA does not let go of the device for me at this moment, anyway.
<ailo> Also using M66
<Azelphur> Interface options are: (default), hw:0, plughw:0, /dev/audio, /dev/dsp
<Azelphur> What should I set it to?
<ailo> Azelphur: That's not the right menu. Use the arrow next to it, pointing left
<Azelphur> Ah, setting it to hw:5 Logitech G930 headset
<Azelphur> It started!
<Azelphur> Yay :D
<ailo> Azelphur: What was hw:1 set to?
<ailo> I mean, hw:0?
<Azelphur> HDA Intel
<ailo> Strange. That's your internal card
<ailo> Should work
<Azelphur> I have HDA NVidia too
<ailo> Anyway, sounds like you are on top of it now
<ailo> Azelphur: That's your hdmi out
<Azelphur> Also hw:0,0 is ACL892 Analogue
<Azelphur> OK, yep progress :)
<ailo> Azelphur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<ailo> Just a bit of info on the sound systems
<Azelphur> Seems like audio isn't working now, at least the pulse side isnt
<ailo> Azelphur: Open the PA mixer
<ailo> Azelphur: Oh, and check Qjackctl -> Connect
<ailo> You should see PA there
<ailo> You still need to set PA to use jack as output, if you want it to send audio to jack
<Azelphur> Yep I see pa in there
<Azelphur> Ah, how do I do that?
<ailo> Azelphur: In the PA mixer
<ailo> After starting jack, jack will appear as an output device for PA
<Azelphur> Oh that was easy
<Azelphur> Yep got sound via pa through the jack sink :D
<ailo> Azelphur: using PA with jack will reduce the ability to get stable performance at really low latencies. Something I would believe is hard to get anyway with certain devices
<ailo> Azelphur: That's mostly important only if you're planning on playing live on soft instruments
<Azelphur> You mean if I use an app that goes pa > jack
<Azelphur> Or even if the app connects direct to jack
<ailo> Azelphur: It's really pulseaudio-module-jack that does that, and using jackdbus
<ailo> The sinks are always created, even if you don't use them
<Azelphur> I use a midi piano
<Azelphur> Up until now I've been suffering with pulse audio latency haha
<ailo> Azelphur: To get lower latency, set Qjackctl -> Setup -> frames/period lower
<Azelphur> Hopefully this will be an improvement
<ailo> Azelphur: You can get latencies as low as 1ms on some systems
<ailo> I prefer 64, but 128 is often enough
<Azelphur> That's better than pa by far, the longer pa runs the more latency creeps in, I've had it up at 100+ms haha
<ailo> 64 frames/period that is. The latency should be well under 10ms
<Azelphur> What's the downside to setting it lower, more CPU usage?
<holstein> breakage.. crashing... clicks.. pops
<ailo> Azelphur: The lower you set it, the less CPU cycles jack will had to deliver the audio to and from your device
<Azelphur> Ah
<ailo> Azelphur: You could try something simple, like Hexter
<ailo> Azelphur: Make the midi connections in Qjackctl -> Connect -> Alsa
<Azelphur> I'm testing with lmms and my USB midi piano
<ailo> Does lmms use jack?
<Azelphur> Yes
<holstein> how is lmms now Azelphur ?
<Azelphur> Yay, low latency works now
<Azelphur> It seems pretty cool
<Azelphur> Gay, hate when that happebs
<Azelphur> Happens*
<Azelphur> 64 seems a bit choppy sound wise, what makes you able to set 64 and me now?
<Azelphur> Not*
<ailo> Azelphur: Could be that your headphones won't work well at lower latencies
<Azelphur> Ah probably not considering they are wireless :p
<ailo> That shouldn't be a factor
<ailo> The internal card should work fairly well with that
<Azelphur> Guess I would need pro audio headphones to go lower, the set i am using is meant for gaming
<ailo> Ah, right
<ailo> He has probably not installed linux-lowlatency
<ailo> Azelphur: Did you install linux-lowlatency?
<Azelphur> nope
<ailo> Azelphur: That will change the latency situation
<ailo> It's the default Ubuntu Studio kernel
<Azelphur> awesome, we've already made significant improvements latency wise...my piano is actually usable :D
<Azelphur> I will try that package too
<ailo> Azelphur: It's basically exactly the same as the generic kernel, but hasn't been updated for a while.
<ailo> If you don't need linux-generic, I would just uninstall it after making sure linux-lowlatency booted fine
<ailo> All though, you'd need to uninstall each kernel image separately
<Azelphur> righto :)
<Azelphur> there's a janitor thing that can do that iirc
<Azelphur> ty for your help anyway, I shall be sure to have lots of fun :D
<smartboyhw> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<smartboyhw> !devel
<ubottu> If you want to contribute to Ubuntu Studio, please visit #ubuntustudio-devel or join the mailing list from https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-Studio-devel
<smartboyhw> !contribute
<radar_> hiya, i'm migrating from an ASIO world and wondering if I need wineasio to route something between reaper,fm and jack
<holstein> radar_: there is nothing in ubuntustudio preventing *any* software from being written for it
<holstein> JACK is the routing tool
<holstein> if the applications you are running are written for JACK, then it will be as easy as connecting a line to connect any application, or physical input or output on your hardware to anything else
<radar_> if routing to/from an app running with wine should I need wineasio or wine default driver is fast enough ?
<holstein> radar_: i havent used wine with JACK
<holstein> radar_: i use and have good luck with native apps
<holstein> radar_: if these are windows native applications, i would suggest looking at KXstudio.. its built on ubuntustudio and i know that dev and team have made some windows apps work well
<holstein> radar_: you can also ask in #opensourcemusicians ..lots of smart folk over there that might be doing what you are trying to do
<radar_> thks for the useful tips
<radar_> i want to use Reaper (wich runs on wine ... ) the way to join ninjam server and stream
<radar_> will see ;)
<radar_> still thanks gtg now
<billc> i have a belkin home base control center can u tell me how to connect to ubuntu
<billc> connect to ubuntu
<len-dt> billc, what is a " belkin home base control center"? A midi device?
<billc> it makes printers appear to b wireless
<billc> it connects usb to eithernet
<billc> eithernet
<billc> eithernet whew
<billc> found supposedly ubuntu drivers but can't install
<billc> cant install
<ailo> billc: This is more of a ubuntu question. I would just google it though
<billc> all is not printing on screen
<billc> screen
<billc> u saying xubuntu help
<len-dt> no #ubuntu
<len-dt> xubuntu and ubuntustudio are built on ubuntu
<len-dt> what you are asking about is part of the base ubuntu packages ubuntustudio is built on.
<billc> k
<len-dt> the #ubuntu channel has a whole lot more knowledge base than the few people here
<billc> understand
<billc> where?
<ailo> billc: Same network. The channel is called #ubuntu
<billc> ty
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> long time no see peeps
<cbx33> do we have an RT kernel anymore?
<len-dt> cbx33, low latency kernel.
<cbx33> how do i install that?
<len-dt> performance is very good. better than generic for sure
<len-dt> What are you running for a distro?
<cbx33> ubuntu 12.04
<len-dt> there is a package called linux-lowlatency
<cbx33> ok ty
<len-dt> No problem.
<cbx33> what's the diff between PAE and non PAE
<len-dt> PAE allows the kernel to use more memory if it is 32bit. 64bit doesn't need that
<len-dt> so the pae is 32bit and the non should be 64bit
<cbx33> ahh ok
<cbx33> ty
<cbx33> installing
 * len-dt has kids to pick up from school
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-06
<cbx33> is it right that my laptop fan is running at a higher rpm in low latency kernel?
<ailo-w> cbx33: Could be.
<cbx33> i guess cos the higher "load" on the system to be low latency
<cbx33> :)
<ailo-w> It uses a bit more cpu, but I don't think it's too much
<ailo-w> We haven't done any tests on that yet
<cbx33> ahh
<ailo-w> Don't know if anyone has
<cbx33> ailo-w, thanks
<cbx33> just comparing to me standard build
<cbx33> I bought an AudioBox USB yesterday and was playing with it with Ardour 3 Beta
<cbx33> suffered from a few xruns
<cbx33> and actually a rather unstable system - thought it may have been because my frames/period was too low
<ailo-w> cbx33: At which frames/period? And are you using the pulseaudio bridge?
<cbx33> i was using JACK with 128
<ailo-w> Ubuntu Studio is set to use the bridge by default
<cbx33> ahh maybe that's it
<ailo-w> Also, some usb devices don't work well at lower latencies
<cbx33> ok
<ailo-w> cbx33: How is the performance with your internal card, in comparison?
<cbx33> I installed xubuntu and then a load of packages - if I install ubuntu-studio package will it set that up for me?
<ailo-w> cbx33: To remove the PA bridge, uninstall pulseaudio-module-jack, and restart pulseaudio
<cbx33> ailo, in all honesty I never did any real recording with Ardour on 128
<cbx33> I used 128 for linux sampler
<cbx33> as I found the keyboard too delayed with 20ms
<ailo-w> cbx33: Usually, with the low latency kernel, you can get a pretty stable performance at 64, depending on your HW
<cbx33> it's an i5 - laptop
<ailo-w> integrated grahpics
<ailo-w> Never tried one of those yet
<cbx33> unfortunately
<cbx33> :)
<cbx33> it's ok
<cbx33> a few little quirks here and there
<cbx33> so what does the bridge do ?
<ailo-w> It makes PA connect to jack, when you start jack
<ailo-w> Or, rather, jackdbus
<ailo-w> cbx33: Did you set up realtime privilege?
<ailo-w> cbx33: Installing packages is not enough
<cbx33> i get the flashing RT - so i think it's working
<ailo-w> cbx33: See the log
<ailo-w> cbx33: To get realtime privilege, say yes when asked while installing jackd
<ailo-w> The file should be /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf and not audio.conf.disabled
<cbx33> lemme check
<ailo-w> cbx33: Also, add yourself to audio group
<ailo-w> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<cbx33> @audio   -  rtprio     95
<cbx33> @audio   -  memlock    unlimited
<cbx33> #@audio   -  nice      -19
<ailo-w> If you didnt' do those things, you don't have realtime privilege
<cbx33> i am in the audio group
<ailo-w> Ok, so you're all set up
<cbx33> JACK server starting in realtime mode with priority 10
<ailo-w> cbx33: I'd remove the bridge. Do testing with both the internal card and the usb for comparison
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> so what does the bridge affect
<cbx33> does it just make JACK do more work than it has to?
<ailo-w> It usually gives you an occasional xrun at lower latencies
<ailo-w> I don't know why
<ailo-w> Maybe it just needs to be improved
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> The following packages will be REMOVED
<cbx33>   pulseaudio-module-jack ubuntustudio-recording
<cbx33> ailo-w, that implies that the pulse module is included with ubuntustudio-recording right?
<ailo-w> cbx33: Seems like it. Removing the meta will not affect anything
<cbx33> no i know :)
<cbx33> will try that later
<cbx33> it's removed
<ailo-w> Going to try performance on this old P4 just for fun.
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> the audiobox has a resolution of 24bit
<cbx33> what does jack support?
<ailo-w> I'm on a lxde desktop right now actually. Installed ubuntu onto a usb stick
<ailo-w> Pretty stable at 64 frames/period
<ailo-w> Using the internal card
<ailo-w> no xruns yet
<ailo-w> cbx33: If you find that the usb device is less stable than your internal, try using the rtirq script to your benefit
<ailo-w> The package is called rtirq-init, and I believe it comes with the kernel
<ailo-w> -lowlatency that is
<ailo-w> But, you might need to adjust it
<cbx33> wow
<cbx33> ok thanks
<cbx33> lemme copy that
<cbx33> be back later
<ailo-w> cbx33: To see how your realtime prios are, use the command: ps -eo comm,rtprio
<ailo-w> I do get an occasional xrun.
<ailo-w> Even without the bridge. But this device isn't exactly pro audio
<akhila> hi there! anyone willing to give out some info please??
<ailo> akhila: Just ask
<ailo> akhila: Usually if one has a question, you just ask and wait for someone to respond. Takes a while sometimes
<akhila> okay. thanks.
<akhila> Testing Ubuntu Studio. I'm actually new to it. Opened Orage. and then Globaltime
<akhila> The window has two buttons which appear very much merged.
<akhila> and it actually shows anly local time.
<akhila> is it how it should be??
<akhila> Running studios on VirtualBox
<ailo> akhila: I guess so
<ailo> akhila: Most of the desktop related stuff come directly from Xubuntu/XFCE
<ailo> So, you might find more detailed answers on their channel
<ailo> channels*
<akhila> okay. thank you :)
<ailo> akhila: If you rather have multimedia type of questions, this is a good place for that
<akhila> Actually I was directed to you to ask these very questions. Anyways, thank you for the information and your valuable time.
<chimbo> hi all
<smartboyhw> Hi chimbo, how can we help ya?
<cbx33> sorry wrong nick
<smartboyhw> Oh OK
<cbx33> ailo helped me a bit earlier
<cbx33> had a question regarding the rt irq stuff for USB
<smartboyhw> Uh huh
<smartboyhw> ailo: Help cbx33:)
<cbx33> haha
<cbx33> also just popped in to say hi
<cbx33> I bought a Presonus AudioBox and used it on JACK last night
<cbx33> worked very well indeed
<cbx33> tried to use it with it's own DAW on windows 7 early this morning.....and the whole thing just froze
<cbx33> makes me laugh
<smartboyhw> LOL
<cbx33> no exageration
<cbx33> i had a few issues last night but I think that's because I was being cheeky with my frames/period
<holstein> could be the settings... i find linux can be more graceful at failing
<cbx33> i had a few xruns
<cbx33> then i loaded audacity and got a never ending stream of xruns and everything just froze
<cbx33> ardour didn't seem to like it much
<cbx33> but then I am running SVN ardour3
<cbx33> so i guess I should expect oddities
<holstein> audacity really doesnt work well with JACK
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> I won't be trying that again
<holstein> its not something anyone really works at making stable
<ailo-w> cbx33: ardour aught to be quite reliable.
<cbx33> the presonus is nice - i hooked up my guitar and used guitarix
<ailo-w> cbx33: How's your performance now? And did you compare with your internal yet?
<cbx33> ailo-w: even the SVN build?
<cbx33> ailo-w: not yet, in the UK...lunch hour :)
<cbx33> will have to wait till i get home
<ailo-w> cbx33: At least when it comes to the jack part of it. The same guy behind ardour and jack
<cbx33> ailo-w: of course
<cbx33> I get a strange race condition too when using positional in ardour
<cbx33> the first time i click on a position in ardour....both Jack and Ardour try to play catch up and get it wrong
<cbx33> the second time i click it's ok
<cbx33> so i just double click on the timeline now :)
<ailo-w> That sounds terrible
<cbx33> maybe that was frame related too....but i seem to recall i tried it last night and it was still bad even on a higher frame seeting
<ailo-w> cbx33: You should report it
<cbx33> well the playhead moved...but you got zero audio
<cbx33> then o nthe second click, the audio returned
<cbx33> gonna try the low latency kernel tonight.....except I don't like that my fan speed is higher with it
<ailo-w> cbx33: One thing you could try is to lock the cpu to a lower speed
<ailo-w> cbx33: You might not need it to be at full
<cbx33> true
<cbx33> this was when it was idling though
<cbx33> maybe it's because the lowlatency kernel is further behind
<cbx33> ie...powermanagement may have changed
<cbx33> maybe i should install 64bit ubuntu
<ailo-w> time to go home..
<len-dt> cbx33, I haven't had that experience. The fan doesn't run that much for me till the cpu speed ramps up to full
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> mine is definitely faster on low-latency
<cbx33> which bugs me
<len-dt> It could be that mine is a low power atom.
<cbx33> is preempt still around?
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> yeh mine is an i5
<smartboyhw> i5 here
<cbx33> gee you can do recording on an atom?
<cbx33> thinking of getting an SSD for this bad boy
<smartboyhw> cbx33: Why not?
<len-dt> yes, even at half speed (800 Mhz)
<cbx33> wow
<cbx33> len-dt: that's awesome
<cbx33> I think my frames/period was too low
<cbx33> 128
<cbx33> or maybe I just have too much crap installed on my system :)
<cbx33> gonna take a look at processes tonight and see what I can clean up
<len-dt> 128 for live use (guitarix for example) is about the highest you want to go. For recording 1024 is pretty normal
<cbx33> yeh that's what I thought
<cbx33> guitarix is nice!
<cbx33> i was playing my Ibanez through it last night
<cbx33> very impressed
<cbx33> my problem is with linux sampler - playing piano, I really need 128, as higher than that, I can feel the latency - and sometimes you want to "play" with the full multitrack
<len-dt> cbx33, I like it too. I haven't had a real guitar amp in ages.
<cbx33> if that makes sense
<cbx33> it's a shame yo ucan't change them realtime
<cbx33> len-dt: care to share any good setups - would be greatly appreciated sometime
<len-dt> That makes sense. I would try using an external sound module (in my case whatever is in the synth I use for a KB) to get the midi into the computer when recording.
<len-dt> then just use the sampler for play back.
<cbx33> len-dt: yeh I could do that
<cbx33> I have a Korg X5D
<cbx33> I could also just use a GM midi
 * len-dt uses an old dx7
<cbx33> and as you say pipe it through linux sampler for playback
<cbx33> but now I use an Alesis QX49
<cbx33> anyone want an RM1x?
<cbx33> Yamaha
<cbx33> :)
<len-dt> I'm not really a KB player... so the model names don't mean anything to me.
<cbx33> Yamaha RM1x is a dance music thingy
<len-dt> I can't play piano, but can add string pad kinds of things
<cbx33> bought it because I wanted to do midi loop programming
<cbx33> but never really used it much
<cbx33> found it listed o na site as vintage the other day
<len-dt> That happens
<len-dt> my DX7 is from 1982 or so
<len-dt> I like the feel of it
<ailo> cbx33: You can change latency on the fly with ardour, or any other application with jack control that allows it
<ailo> qjackctl doesn't do that
<cbx33> ailo you got home quick
<smartboyhw> That's quick ailo really
<ailo> It's not far. I have a fast bike :)
<cbx33> motorbike?
<ailo> No, a racer bike. I don't know the right term. For regular roads
<smartboyhw> Yay
<ailo> A bicycle anyway
<cbx33> yeh i cycle too
<cbx33> about 3.6 miles each way
<ailo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CTPLUcQAjk
<ailo> I picked it up this summer
<ailo> It's fun
<smartboyhw> LOL
<ailo> cbx33: Wait, is this your device? http://wiki.linuxmusicians.com/doku.php?id=presounus_audiobox_1818vsl
<smartboyhw> Hmm I will go and join linuxmusicians forums now:)
<ailo> cbx33: Another thing you might want to check is whether changing usb port makes a difference. Check the IRQ's with: cat /proc/interrupts
<cbx33> ailo: nooooooooooooooooooo not an 1818
<cbx33> just 2in2out
<ailo> too bad
<cbx33> i have an maudio delta 1010lt though
<len-dt> cbx33, same machine?
<ailo> cbx33: That'll at least serve great for comparison
<cbx33> no
<cbx33> delta1010 in a laptop :p
<cbx33> I would love an 1818VSL though :p
<ailo> I'm thinking of trading my focusrite sapphire pro 40 for it
<ailo> It's great, but it's firewire. Which kind of limits the options
<cbx33> well all i will say is my presonus sounded amazing
<cbx33> ahh yeh
<cbx33> they did a tudio bundle wit hthe presonus firewire - which i got very excited about
<cbx33> until i realised i didn't have firewire
<cbx33> can someone do me a favour - google for presonus m7
<cbx33> and go to images....
<cbx33> I'm a little new to condenser mics
<cbx33> it has a grill on front and back
<cbx33> and sounds different if you sing into the front or the back
<cbx33> is it a cardioid response?
<ailo> cbx33: Yea
<cbx33> and you can choose which side to use for different applications?
<cbx33> or would you only ever use one side
<ailo> cbx33: With cardoid, you can only use the one side
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> it still sounded nice on the other side - but a bit more bass heavy
<cbx33> you'd never believe I have a degree in acoustical engineering would you :p
<ailo> cbx33: The other side should sound like someone talking with their back turned towards you
<ailo> Depends a bit on the room acoustics, whether you get a lot of high frequency into the mic that way
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> ahh room acoustics - that was a fun lecture
<cbx33> or series - the wave equation in 3D space - derivation
<cbx33> http://www.presonus.com/community/Learn/Equalizer-Terms-and-Tips - found this yesterday looks quite useful
<ailo> I had once opened my mic, and screwed the actual microhpone the wrong way. I friend borrowed it and said the sound sucked, and that even his low value mic was sounding better
<cbx33> hahaha
<ailo> I came to check. Turned it around, and suddenly the vocals started to sound really sharp
<cbx33> hahah
<cbx33> well ailo, I've only done limited recording with the presonus, like only got it yesterday, but have been exceedingly happy with it's performance and sound quality
<cbx33> oh a question guys....the USB should act almost like a decoupler shouldn't it?
<cbx33> I have a dynamic mic, AKG D69S and it was picking up the fan hum rom the laptop
<cbx33> that must have been some kind of electromagnetic effect right
<cbx33> i mean the is no way noise could have gotten from the laptop to the USB in/outs as that would have been a digital signal right?
<len-dt> cbx33, that should be... but if you are using power from the usb there may be some noise transfer
<cbx33> ahh I am
<cbx33> :(
<len-dt> The box has to power it's pre amp from something.
<cbx33> need to buy a USB hub and an optoisolator maybe :p
<ailo> cbx33: Depends. Some combination of laptops and devices will introduce ground hum, if the laptop is connected to an electrical outlet
<cbx33> the M7 didn't suffer the same
<cbx33> no it was not 50Hz
<cbx33> it was much higher
<cbx33> a whine
<len-dt> Does your interface have a power plug on it?
<ailo> The M7 should be a lot less forgiving when it comes to general noise in the room
<cbx33> len-dt: no
<ailo> Usually, any computer will be too noisy for a condenser
<cbx33> powered through USB
<len-dt> Ya, some are either or, thought I would ask.
<len-dt> Mine has its own PS because it has tubes in it.
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> ailo - I had a little "noise" but only white
<ailo> I once got clicking noise in some dynamic mics
<ailo> Took us a while to figure out what it was. There was a vacuum cleaner next to the drums
<ailo> Something about magnetism
<ailo> It sounded like audio dropouts, which of course made me think it was the computer first, but since it only happened to some mics, it really bothered us for a while
<cbx33> hahaah
<cbx33> i had a nasty earth loop 10 years ago
<cbx33> :)
<cbx33> sorted it by twisting a paperclip around the rack ears of the behringer and the lexicon
<cbx33> ailo: I used to run Logic on an AMD K6-2 500 Mhz
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> didn't get a whole lot of love fro mthat
<ailo> Logic? Was that the old Windows version?
<ailo> It had it's own sound, thanks to it's builtin plugins
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> 4.5
<cbx33> Gold
<cbx33> I was furious when they went mac only
<cbx33> but i did love the midi raouting and patching it did
<ailo> I never got the logic of it. I much preferred cubase. Been a few years since I had Windows now though
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> i would love a better midi "munger"
<cbx33> mididings is nice - but with a gui it would be killer
<cbx33> the fade in/out on ardour - is there a way to "curve" rather than linear?
<ailo> Haven't done much with it. But, I bet the boys at #ardour would know
<cbx33> yeh - it's a little too early in there atm :)
<smartboyhw> ailo: I will go sleep now
<cbx33> ailo do you use a multitracker?
<ailo> cbx33: You mean, like Ardour? I don't use DAWs that much these days. Mostly puredata
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pure_Data?
<cbx33> JACK capable?
<cbx33> bbl
<cbx33> hey all
<cbx33> guitarix has a head that brings my machine to a crawl
<cbx33> sends JACK to 100%
<holstein> it happens.. you tried the support channel?
<cbx33> no
<holstein> i would guess they will askk if you are running the lastest from them, and you probably arent
<holstein> cbx33: if youd like to file a bug report though... go for it
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> must be my USB device related
<holstein> could be
<cbx33> damn
<cbx33> ailo, you around?
<cbx33> with XRUNS.....what does count and notifications mean
<cbx33> what's the difference?
<cbx33> 1(14)
<cbx33> 1(140)
<cbx33> what does that mean?
<holstein> cbx33: i could look that up, but i would try and catch las in #ubuntu
<holstein> he wrote it, and would know
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> lemme rtfm
<holstein> i remember the (*)'s being not as important though
<holstein> cbx33: i like to see none there though
<cbx33> i know
<holstein> cbx33: i dont think las would mind you asking
<cbx33> i talk to las a fair amount
<cbx33> i think i should try to low latency kernel
<holstein> cbx33: yeah, if you arent, thats first thing
<cbx33> does anyone know does rtirq work with lowlatency kernel
<cbx33> or just RT kernel
<holstein> cbx33: i know we didnt get the message about rt privs not being possible when testing the lowlatency kernel
<holstein> i would try lowlatency, then RT
<holstein> i actually have a USB device that works much better with the generic
<cbx33> really?
<cbx33> well this one doesn't apparently
<cbx33> i know people ate using the 18in18out version in linux
<cbx33> and it works well
<cbx33> mines just a 2in2out
<cbx33> guess i just need to get the settings right
<holstein> cbx33: its just one random device.. i just happend to test it that way
<cbx33> weird
<cbx33> guitarix -> funkmuscle -> jazz
<cbx33> ruins my machine
<cbx33> both on internal and external audio device
<len-dt> cbx33, that does seem to be fixed in the new version. I had a few that really slowed my machine down too.
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> new version as in?
<cbx33> I mean I'm getting 100% DSP here :)
<len-dt> But if you are running 12.04 you should have something pretty new
<holstein> thats something we should look at and maybe backport
<cbx33> the thing that is funny is that though I hit 100% DSP, my CPU fan doesn't spin up
<len-dt> it seems to say it is 0.24.0
<cbx33> 0.20.2
<cbx33> maybe that's it then
<cbx33> len-dt, which version has the fix
<cbx33> 0.24.0?
<cbx33> it's the push-pull ones that do it
<len-dt> I had the one with the sort of gold/bronze color GUI where the main heqad would come up and the rack was separate. the new one has everything in the rack and by default comes up grey with presets at the bottom.
<len-dt> the old one had about half of the presets did bad things.
<len-dt> I think there may even be a newer one, but I am not sure.
<len-dt> His web page says 0.24.0
<len-dt> cbx33, I have found the ladspa guitarix plugins a pain. any time there is no track where it is active strange things happen.
<len-dt> for example if a cut out a portion of a track becasue of background noise (or my bad playing) the guitarix plugin doesn't like that.
<len-dt> however, my machine is a 10 year old P4 and can only handle so much.
<cbx33> heheh I can't believe you're able to do anything on that
<len-dt> I had 5 or 6 tracks playing by then with other effects on abnout 2/3 of them.
<holstein> audio is not that big a deal
<holstein> its video that is pretty hard to handle with an old system
<len-dt> I recorded without effects at a lower latency and added effects after at a higher one.
<holstein> len-dt: i do that just for good measure on my dual core :)
<cbx33> len-dt, good job
<len-dt> The only xruns I seem to get are when I hit the |< to go back to the track start.
<len-dt> dual monitors seems to be pretty common for audio work.
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> that's true
<cbx33> len-dt, is guitarix hard to build?
<len-dt> I just downloaded the package from the ubuntu repos with synaptic
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> so you're running 12.04
<len-dt> ya
<cbx33> so how come we got different versions?
<cbx33> 0.20.2 here
<len-dt> have you run the upgrade
<cbx33> i'm up to date as far as i know
<len-dt> open synaptic and see if it will let you install a newer one
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> mine says 0.20.2-3ubuntu1
<len-dt> if you scroll over it should say installed and latest version
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> latest = installed
<cbx33> what sources are you using
<cbx33> some ppa or something?
<len-dt> while I do have kzstudio, that particular package doesn't seem to have come from there.
<cbx33> hmmm
<len-dt> The section says Multimedia(universe) the maintainer says Roland Stigge
<cbx33> apt-cache madison guitarix
<len-dt> If you right click on the guitarix entry in synaptic and select properties in common it gives some info
<cbx33>   guitarix | 0.20.2-3ubuntu1 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe i386 Packages
<cbx33>   guitarix | 0.20.2-3ubuntu1 | http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/universe Sources
<len-dt> Let me check my netbook which is more stock.
<cbx33> ko
<cbx33> apt-cache madison will give you the source of the package
<len-dt> Well, it apears you are right. I must be getting this from kxstudio. The one on my netbook is the old one
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> ok - ty len-dt
<cbx33> hopefuly it'll be updated in the next ubu release
<len-dt> I will have to check 12.10 (on the other drive right now) and see what that has.
<cbx33> is kx a direct competitor to ubustudio?
<cbx33> how is 12.10 shaping up?
<len-dt> kxstudio is a group of apps meant to sit on top of ubuntu.
<len-dt> 12.10 seem pretty good mostly UI improvements though
<cbx33> ahh
<cbx33> ko
<len-dt> kxstudio is actually on the ubuntu servers I think
<cbx33> oh
<len-dt> Ya ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/ppa/ubuntu precice
<cbx33> cool
<len-dt> holstein, It seems you are right about backporting guitarix.
<cbx33> do people ever change the periods/buffer setting in JACK?
<len-dt> 12.10 has guitarix 0.22.4
<cbx33> ok that's better
<len-dt>  yes people change that
<cbx33> what effect does it have
<len-dt> It effects latency along with frames/period. I have heard that 3 is better for USB IFs
<cbx33> hmm
<len-dt> I have not tried that though.
<cbx33> I will try that
<len-dt> anyway, I need lunch then I have some papers to do. Bye now.
<cbx33> laters len-dt
<cbx33> thanks for the help
<cbx33> do people here get xruns when they open/close apps
<livingdaylight> greetings
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-07
<drupin> hey smartboyhw
<drupin> hows you
<smartboyhw> Fine
<drupin> i seen your blog
<smartboyhw> OH did you????
<drupin> your age is 14
<smartboyhw> Yes mate
<smartboyhw> Any problems???/
<drupin> how u manage this at so young age
<drupin> so many projects
<smartboyhw> drupin: I have power LOL
<drupin> plz give me some power slao
<drupin> also*
<drupin> so i can make some apps
<smartboyhw> HAHAHA No i can't
<drupin> this is opensource
<drupin> you need to encourage new kids
<smartboyhw> No it isn't:)
<drupin> so they can bring more apps
<smartboyhw> It's closed source since it is nuclear
<drupin> ubuntu is closed
<drupin> no issues
<drupin> ubuntu is closed?
<smartboyhw> I mean the power is cloed:)
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu is of course open source
<drupin> opensource itself means you have to distribute the power
<radar_> nuclear lol
<drupin> in the form of code and strategies
<drupin> i want to work on some or the other project
<drupin> whoever will work with me i will make apps for them
<drupin> means teach me
<smartboyhw> radar_: Yes of course
<drupin> i am learning go language now
<smartboyhw> Brb
<radar_> smartboyhw: I'm just kiddin :)
<radar_> u can work on whatever drupin
<drupin> but i need guidance radar_
<radar_> learning is behind every corner
<drupin> yes
<drupin> the kick start is imp
<radar_> true. i'm a nut on nix systems, bein around to learn too since i grown in a ms world
<radar_> what kind of prj are you interested in ?
<smartboyhw> Oh hi cbx33
<cbx33> Hey
<cbx33> Howz it going?
<smartboyhw> Good
<cbx33> Guitarix is awesome
<cbx33> Found a really awesome heavy distortion
<smartboyhw> Good
<smartboyhw> !?
<cbx33> Makes even my electroacoustic sound great
<cbx33> Hey all
<cbx33> hey all
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-08
<FloatingGoat> hi
<len-dt> Hi
<FloatingGoat> hey i just got this new mic
<FloatingGoat> its a condensermic
<len-dt> Ok
<FloatingGoat> and i got it with this m audio thing
<FloatingGoat> usb interface
<FloatingGoat> is it supposed to be only in mono
<len-dt> Ok, makes sense
<len-dt> The "m-audio thing" is a mic to USB cord
<len-dt> ?
<FloatingGoat> yeah
<len-dt> I laid down 8 Tracks today. Used two inputs one for mic and one for guitar/bass
<FloatingGoat> its not a chord
<len-dt> Ok
<FloatingGoat> its a box thing
<len-dt> Does the box have more than one input?
<FloatingGoat> yes
<len-dt> Ok, and the computer can see them all?
<len-dt> Anyway, most mics are mono devices. Sometimes mics come in matched sets of two for stereo.
<len-dt> Sometimes there are really cheap ones that have two mics in one head and pretend to be stereo and there are really expensive ones that do give stereo.
<len-dt> Normally a stereo mic or pair is only used for recording live concerts of large groups of instruments. Most music is done with mono mics.
<len-dt> Even most $5000 are mono.
<cwillu> exceptions include drums (overheads) and piano (and not always), and are still pairs of mono
<cwillu> </nocontext>
<len-dt> Yup
<len-dt> anyway FloatingGoat I have to go to bed... see you later.
<FloatingGoat> okay that makes sense
<FloatingGoat> t
<FloatingGoat> s
<FloatingGoat> that makes sense
<kuub> hi
<smartboyhw> hi kuub
<kuub> do you know about some web where i can download midi and audio loops? )
<smartboyhw> kuub: Google it:)
<smartboyhw> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=MIDI+and+audio+loops
<Unit193> !lmgtfy | smartboyhw
<ubottu> smartboyhw: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<smartboyhw> ...
<smartboyhw> kuub: free-loops.com I think
<kuub> thx :D
<smartboyhw> ;D
<kuub> i thought that you know some pages ;) so you know which is best
<`wookie> what's the easiest and fastest way to zero a hard drive?
<smartboyhw> You mean to format it?
<`wookie> dd? wipe? boot2nuke?
<`wookie> no i mean like restore to factory settings. i was stupid and created sda1 in the middle of the drive and now i can't change it
<smartboyhw> !?
<`wookie> even when i format it, the drive assignments are still not in the right order or the right place. it's preventing me from installing anything like ubuntu 12.04, mint 13 or anything other than knoppix
<smartboyhw> `wookie, I think you mean to reinstall Ubuntu Studio
<smartboyhw> Also, do you HAVE a problem in Ubuntu Studio?
<`wookie> well that's the general idea
<`wookie> well, i had it loaded, and it was acting funny so i bought a new hard drive and tried reinstalling it
<smartboyhw> `wookie, it may be corrupted then
<`wookie> so it won't. so i tried the other linux versions and they all had problems except for systemrestorecd and knoppix. the idea is to get it workable for ubuntu studio pangolin back on it
<`wookie> ub st works perfectly on all my other laptops
<`wookie> which would be corrupted? the installing media? or the hard drive u mean/
<`wookie> ?
<smartboyhw> Both may be possible
<`wookie> writing zeros to the drive would fix that problem hopefully no?
<smartboyhw> I don't know
<`wookie> so back to my first question, what's the easiest and fastest way to wipe a drive? dd/wipe/boot2nuke? ;)
<kuub> hi, i installed ustudio next to ubuntu and i cant choose which os i want to use when i start the pc :(
<smartboyhw> kuub: What? Why?
<smartboyhw> Did it just skip to ubuntu?
<smartboyhw> kuub: I think you should have a look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<kuub> ye it just skip to ubuntu
<kuub> bad :/
<smartboyhw> kuub: Look at the link
<kuub> i looked but i dont thing that its my case
<kuub> is it?
<smartboyhw> I think so
<smartboyhw> Try it first
<Laserebeak> hello i have an HPCompaq dc5700 - I've been trying to get audio to work but when i check for hardware(which i have) it says:
<Laserebeak> aplay -l
<Laserebeak> aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found...
<Laserebeak> could anyone please help?
<smartboyhw> Hi
<Laserebeak> hello
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Which soundcard do you have?
<Laserebeak> nothing special, just the one integrated with this chipset
<Laserebeak> so i'm guessign some sort of intel chip
<Laserebeak> sorry if that's bad info
<smartboyhw> ailo: You here? Help Laserebeak
<smartboyhw> Sorry I don't know much about audio:(
<Laserebeak> maybe should check and see if it's enabled in BIOS
<Laserebeak> no problem, thanks for trying
<smartboyhw> Maybe you don't have the drivers?
<Laserebeak> yes but i dont know how to get them, since ubuntu doesnt detect my hardware
<smartboyhw> Grrr
<Laserebeak> i'm going to reboot and check bios brb
<Laserebeak> hey again
<smartboyhw> Hey
<Laserebeak> nothing even regarding audio in the bios menu
<smartboyhw> Oh
<ailo> Laserebeak: I'd see if the device is supported by alsa. You could try finding the specs from the manufacturer. lspci -vv tells you something about what HW you have
<smartboyhw> Yeah ailo
<ailo> Laserebeak: To get more info, I'd recommend going to #alsa or their mail list
<ailo> Laserebeak: Nothing in: cat /proc/asound/cards?
<ailo> Laserebeak: lspci -vv | grep Audio, or lspci -vv | grep audio, may be faster
<Laserebeak> hi ailo, that returns --- no soundcards ---
<Laserebeak> lsmod | grep '^snd' returns snd_hda_intel amoung others
<ailo> Laserebeak: How about lspci -vv?
<Laserebeak> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<Laserebeak> there is hope!
<ailo> Is that maybe the HDMI output?
<Laserebeak> no, i dont have hdmi
<MOSMarauder> Laserebeak: sure ? if i search HP for your Computer model i find Realtek Audio
<Laserebeak> dc5700
<MOSMarauder> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/SoftwareIndex.jsp?lang=de&cc=de&prodNameId=3249647&prodTypeId=12454&prodSeriesId=3249645&swLang=18&taskId=135&swEnvOID=1093#113165
<MOSMarauder> yep
<Laserebeak> i dont have any hdmi ports
<MOSMarauder> exactly
<smartboyhw> Integrated High Definition audio with Realtek 2 channel ALC260 codec
<MOSMarauder> ;)
<MOSMarauder> thats what i also found
<Laserebeak> ok thanks guys :)
<smartboyhw> It is reasonable he doesn
<Laserebeak> but how do i install the drivers?
<MOSMarauder> imho they should work by default
<smartboyhw> 't have a HDMI port, since that it's Vista
<MOSMarauder> or go to realtek.com and check for a linux driver for ALC260
<smartboyhw> Laserebeak, did you try PulseAudio???
<Laserebeak> ok thanks
<Laserebeak> no i didnt
<Laserebeak> which package should i get?
<ailo> It's strange if you don't find anything in /proc/asound/cards
<ailo> Laserebeak: pulseaudio is installed by default
<ailo> It's the desktop sound system
<MOSMarauder> u can first check your BIOS for audio settings (if enabled or if there is something like integrated audio HD Codec or switchable to something more common
<Laserebeak> dad@Amon-PC:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<MOSMarauder> i had 2 choices for my Realtek onboard
<Laserebeak> MOSMarauder: treid taht already didnt find anything related to audio(weird i know)
<smartboyhw> Me too
<smartboyhw> I did find 2 choices
<MOSMarauder> hm do HP use crippled bios versions?
<smartboyhw> Laserebeak, just list it out
<Laserebeak> list what out?
<smartboyhw> List the cat /proc/asound/cards output out
<smartboyhw> To paste.ubuntu.com
<MOSMarauder> normally u can switch from HD Audio to a52 codec.. and THIS one should be found by default
<Laserebeak> --- no soundcards ---
<MOSMarauder> cuz generic drivers also work then
<Laserebeak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192703/
<smartboyhw> That IS weird
<MOSMarauder> maybe it uses the intel driver for HDMI output and the realtek is the "main" audio
<MOSMarauder> maybe a list of all "pci" devices would help
<MOSMarauder> due it should be listed there
<Laserebeak> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1192710/
<smartboyhw> There is one
<smartboyhw> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 02)
<MOSMarauder> 2bad that HP dont have a manual of this mobo online
<Laserebeak> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<Laserebeak> is theis what i need to be looking at?
<Laserebeak> this*
<smartboyhw> Yes
<MOSMarauder> that would be the windows drivers i guess
<smartboyhw> MOSMarauder, there is Linux drivers at the bottom:(
<Laserebeak> linux is on the bottom
<MOSMarauder> on that link i only see accept xD
<MOSMarauder> ah ok now
<Laserebeak> lol
<smartboyhw> MOSMarauder: Click accept:(
<MOSMarauder> k get the ones from 2012 and try
<Laserebeak> did a whole buch of stuff in terminal and just closed...
<MOSMarauder> no readme ?
<Laserebeak> my sound device is still "dummy output"
<Laserebeak> yeah, i 'll try the manual way
<MOSMarauder> k
<Laserebeak> "open terminal here" would be nice :)
<MOSMarauder> Automatic install:
<MOSMarauder> execute
<MOSMarauder>   ./install
<MOSMarauder> Note: Please check Development tool kit on your OS.
<MOSMarauder> Manual install:
<MOSMarauder> Step 1. unzip source code
<MOSMarauder>         tar xfvj alsa-driver-1.0.xx.tar.bz2
<MOSMarauder> Step 2. Complied source code
<MOSMarauder> 	a. cd alsa-driver-1.0.xx
<MOSMarauder> 	b. ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel
<MOSMarauder> 	c. make
<MOSMarauder> 	d. make install
<MOSMarauder> Step 3. reboot your machine
<smartboyhw> MOSMarauder, next time paste it:)
<MOSMarauder> ah ja ..sorry .. forgot it
<Laserebeak> yeap running make now :)
<smartboyhw> Good:)
<MOSMarauder> good luck
<Laserebeak> thaks! :)
<Laserebeak> thanks
<Laserebeak> i really need to tilt this keyboard :)
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Laserebeak> ok gonna restart
 * Laserebeak crosses his fingers
 * smartboyhw hopes it will go good
<Laserebeak> nope didnt work
<MOSMarauder> hm
<smartboyhw> Hmm
<smartboyhw> Don't tell me you didn't sudo make install
<Laserebeak> i had to
<Laserebeak> permission denied with out it  :)
<Laserebeak> i guess i'd better hit up alsa
<Laserebeak> btw
<Laserebeak> thanks a ton for trying guys :)
<ailo> Laserebeak: I was amazed there was such a thing as a alsa driver on their web site. Good luck
<Laserebeak> seems #alsa == 67 people idling
<anturgor> hi--ive just installed ubuntu studio 12.04 -- and puredata not working. i cannot seem to download and install pd-extended either.. any tips..
#ubuntustudio 2012-09-09
<pandoras> someone still awake?
<pandoras> im here, running archlinux, and download ubuntustudio64, becaus that stuff with the archlinux-rt is realy messed up
<pandoras> get a new SSD drive, had partitioned, and made a ext4 filesystem, so i want install the iso on to it, without any livesystem
<pandoras> is that possible?
<pandoras> mount the iso, copy some files.. ect?
<pandoras> hm,... should ask tomorrow again, time to sleep
<len-dt> pandoras, yes you can install to a USB stick or other memory that looks like a drive.
<smartboyhw> Yo len-dt
<len-dt> or you can make a startup "DVD" on the memory stick and try the ISO live.
<len-dt> hello smartboyhw
<pandoras> re
<pandoras> someone here?
<smartboyhw> Hi pandoras
<pandoras> jeah :D
<pandoras> i want to try install ubuntustuido direct from my running Archlinux to my new SSD
<smartboyhw> Ah huh
<holstein> pandoras: its a live CD.. download and enjoy!
<pandoras> without livesystem or cd/stick  its that possible?
<holstein> pandoras: its all open, so everything is "possible".. what are you trying to do?
<pandoras> install direct to disk
<holstein> you should be able to use unetbootin to create a bootable drive out of anything.. as len-dt suggested earlier
<holstein> pandoras: if you want to "install" direct to disc, then i would just use a DVD or USB stick and install
<pandoras> hm... may the easist way
<pandoras> my idea was to get a way without reboot the machine, anyway, have a lot of memory sticks
<holstein> pandoras: it would be challenging to have a partition running a live image, and install to another partition on the same drive
<holstein> im sure, as i said earlier, since its all open.. anything is possible
<holstein> i typically take the path of least resistance
<pandoras> i chose the easy way, to lazy for that :D
<holstein> i would expect to reboot after installing a new operating system
 * pandoras prepare usb-stick
<pandoras> kthxbye
<cbx33> anyone here used linux sampler?
<SirFunk> Can I add the ubuntu studio sources to a regular ubuntu system or will it cause things to break?
<holstein> SirFunk: there actually are no "sources"
<holstein> the packages are in the main repos
<holstein> SirFunk: you can open a package manager such as synaptic and search "ubuntustudio" and read about our metapackages
<SirFunk> oh... they are hmm..
<SirFunk> should there be a ffado package in ubuntu then?
<holstein> SirFunk: you can also just install what you need from our packages and not use the metapackages
<SirFunk> oh! helps if i spell it correctly :-P
<holstein> SirFunk: JACK comes able to use the ffado driver by default
<holstein> the "firewire" driver is the new one
<holstein> SirFunk: you can install JACK and have access to JACK using the ffado driver
<holstein> SirFunk: things should not break, but failure is always an option
<holstein> i would just grab our iso, try it live, and learn what you need to use your firewire device
<holstein> i do not casually use my firewire device for all or any of my system audio... i use it only for capturing audio in the studio with JACK running
<holstein> capturing to and montitoring from ardour
<SirFunk> yeah
<SirFunk> bah i'm running xfce i think i need dbus
<SirFunk> I just want to see if jack/ffado will see my card
<len-dt> SirFunk, Do you have a 4G USB stick? Put the ubuntustudio ISO on that and boot the live session. If it works there then your card is supported
<len-dt> Then you can see what you need to load on your current system
<SirFunk> yeah.. i shall try that later
<SirFunk> gotta run out now
<SirFunk> thanks
<jean> Hi there, I have a question about firewire : On my computer, I have just installed a pci firewire card. It seems to be recognized by the system ("lspci |grep Fire" says there is a card and "dmesg |grep fire" says it created a device fw0). But Kino doesn't recognize the firewire. So I did the floowing fix : sudo ln /dev/fw0 /dev/raw1394 and as I launch kino as root there no more the raw1394...
<jean> ...error message. But it doesn't recognize my dv camcorder saying : No AV/C compliant camera connected or not switched on. Any idea ?
<ailo> jean: I only know about firewire audio devices. Could be a permission problem.
<ailo> jean: But I don't think adding the raw1394 link will solve it
<ailo> There's a new firewire stack, since about 2 years ago (introduced with Ubuntu 10.10
<ailo> jean: Are you in the video group?
<ailo> You can use the command groups to find out
<ailo> If not, try that. You need to relogin in order for that to come into effect
<ailo> jean: An example of permission rules https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration#Permissions_and_ownership_for_.2Fdev.2Ffw.2A
<ailo> One for audio devices is found at /lib/udev/rules.d/60-ffado.rules
<ailo> jean: But, if you tried launching as root, that should have worked of course
<ailo> jean: So, did you check whether your device is compatible?
<jean> alio : thanx, but wait... i have to get my daughter asleep...
<ailo> jean: I'm afraid I can't be of much more help to you, but the page I linked you to has some info on the firewire stack for Linux. Also, I would just try to google on your device + Linux
<ailo> My understanding is that by belonging to video group, any supported firewire device with udev rules will work out of the box
<ailo> And most devices should already have rules
<jean> ailo : do you think a new fresh install could correct this ? because my other pc with a internal firewire card works out of the box. And this one which was already installed don't...
<ailo> jean: Is it the same OS and version?
<ailo> Some firewire chips aren't reliable, but I have no idea about what that means in practice. I've only ever tried to use a chip that I know is reliable
<jean> alio : ok ! I'll keep on trying a few hours and may be I'll try to buy another pci card... thanx
<ailo> jean: Try a live image. that should be the fastest way
<jean> ailo : good idea !
<in_> hello
<in_> i am on xubuntu and i want to use a midi usb keyboard, but dont really know where to start
<in_> i installed qtractor but it does not seem to receive any midi, any tips? thnx
<in_> btw, the setup workx in windows
<in_> buzz :)
<ailo> in_: I suppose you are familiar with jack?
<in_> nope
<in_> but i can familiarize if its needed :)
<ailo> in_: It's a sound system for "pro" audio applications such as qtractor
<in_> aha
<ailo> The server starts automatically when you start qtractor
<in_> ok
<ailo> Now, midi there's two kinds of midi. Jack, and alsa
<ailo> You'll be dealing with asla
<ailo> alsa*
<ailo> In qtractor, there's a button called "connections"
<in_> ahh
<in_> red one
<ailo> Under audio, you'll see your audio device, and any program that supports jack
<ailo> All jack programs can interconnect
<in_> aha
<ailo> Under midi, you should be able to see your midi device, and qtractor
<in_> i see mi usb midi under midi tab
<in_> *my
<ailo> in_: The same guy who wrote qtractor also wrote a nifty tool called qjackctl. I'd recommend you install that too
<in_> it is installed
<in_> it instaled automaticaly from software center
<ailo> You can use that to start jack manually
<ailo> And save settings, etc
<in_> but how to get midi working ?
<ailo> in_: Well. You connect your device with qtractor
<in_> connect is grayed
<ailo> You need to select the devices you want to connect
<ailo> From -> To
<in_> :D
<in_> i figured it out
<in_> big smile on my face
<in_> now ill test it
<ailo> You won't get good performance at low latencies. To get that working easily, I recommend you install Ubuntu Studio, which uses XFCE as base
<ailo> All is set up for realtime audio
<ailo> All you need to do is to familiarize yourself with the applications
<ailo> You can test it with the live image first
<in_> ahh, i am not heading for production
<ailo> Well, if you want to play an instrument live, and not have big latencies or chopped up audio, you need to set things up for realtime audio
<ailo> Just saying
<in_> i am playing with xubuntu and checking to see how soon i will be able to completly replace the crappy xp
<in_> of corse i need around 10ms latency
<in_> otherwise it'll be useless
<ailo> Then you'll need to set up realtime audio
<ailo> You can do it manually, but as I said, it's just simpler if you install Ubuntu Studio. Same desktop as Xubuntu
<ailo> Prety much
<in_> what does that involve ?
<in_> i am on alsa now right ?
<in_> how much latency should i now get with audiophile 192 ?
<ailo> in_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro/1204
<ailo> With the proper setup, you should be able to get well under 10ms. Maybe even 2ms
<in_> i mean right now, without tuning
<in_> :)
<in_> sry for not being familiar with alsa/jack stuff yet
<ailo> With no setting up, jack can't use realtime operation, so it doesn't have priority
<ailo> And you get lousy operation
<in_> it asked me something about real time at insall time
<in_> i chosed yes
<ailo> in_: On Debian, that would be enough. On Ubuntu, you need to also add yourself to audio group
<ailo> in a terminal: sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<ailo> in_: In order to get the most of your system, you also need to install linux-lowlatency
<in_> i did it from gui
<ailo> On Debian, the user is already member of audio group
<ailo> in_: To install linux-lowlatency, in a terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<ailo> Also, make sure you boot into it, when rebooting
<ailo> It won't appear in the top of the list, since it's not been updated for a while
<in_> boot into it ? is install like a different system or .. ? i am not familiar with that
<ailo> in_: Linux is the core of the operationg system. The kernel
<in_> linux-lowlatency is another kernel ?
<ailo> Yes
<in_> k, clear now
<ailo> You can have multiple kernels installed on the same os
<in_> yup, i got now
<ailo> That's all anyway
<ailo> Use qjackctl to set your latency lower
<ailo> 64 frames/period should do it
<in_> i  sill dont have notes in qtrator
<in_> :)
<ailo> in_: You could ask someone at #opensourcemusicians about that
<ailo> I don't much dabble with qtractor myself
<in_> but didnt tested enough
<in_> i am not asking now, i just need to play a little bit with it first
<in_> 30 mins ago i read about it the first time :)
<ailo> Well, I think you have enough info to solve things out :)
<ailo> in_: When rebooting, if you don't see a boot menu with kernels, use the shift key while booting
<in_> yup, i'll only ask more if i'll stuck at anything
<in_> thnx alot for your help
<ailo> np
<in_> what do you use ?
<in_> as sequencer ?
<ailo> I sometimes use both qtractor and ardour, but very little. I mostly use puredata
<in_> puredata ?
<in_> is that a sequencer ?
<ailo> Yea, not a sequencer. It's live audio programming
<in_> or you program
<ailo> Or, audio/video programming. It's a graphical language
<in_> hmm, that deep
<ailo> Very nice for things like creating your own custom effects, etc
<in_> *thats deep
<in_> i know what you are talking
<ailo> It can receive and control any type of signal. midi, audio, video
<in_> is it done in the pc ?
<in_> or dedicated hardware ?
<ailo> Any hardware will do, if PD supports it. audio through jack/alsa/pulseaudio
<ailo> I'm not sure about video, but alsa-midi is supported
<ailo> Video is supported of course
<ailo> But, exactly how, I don't really know
<ailo> Keyboard, mouse, com port
<ailo> There's also custom HW, like arduino
<in_> i made an audio plugin once
<ailo> vst?
<in_> kx
<in_> for kx driver
<in_> it was somehow dsp programing at base
<in_> i really like area
<in_> but complex mathematics somehow scare me :D
<ailo> First time I heard of it
<in_> of corse, it not mainstream
<ailo> pd (puredata) isn't very complex. You can very quickly do fun things with midi
<in_> wanna hear its history short ? its quite interesting
<ailo> I just looked it up
<ailo> http://kxproject.lugosoft.com/
<ailo> Looks not updated
<in_> kx is an free driver developed buy a guy for boards based on 10k chip from creative/emu
<in_> buy=by
<in_> :)
<in_> http://mixy.0fees.net/
<in_> my plugin
<in_> on the win98 era someone hacked the emu driver to work with sblive
<in_> emu board was ~800 usd, sblive ~100
<in_> they had alsomst the same hardware
<in_> but the driver was vxd, and xp used wdm drivers, so if you switched to xp emu driver would not work anymore
<in_> the driver had hardware real time reverbs/delay etc...
<in_> and nobody hacked the wdm driver
<ailo> Well, I don't think you should have any trouble ditching XP for linux. I haven't been on anything else for years.
<in_> so this gui made his own driver and plugin platform
<in_> the power was in the power of the dsp in this boards
<in_> right now i miss sketchup
<ailo> Hopefully all those applications will soon be web based, and there will be no need to get an OS just to run one app
<in_> about pd programming, i really like trance arpegios and i am at the point of comprehending them
<in_> i bet more on open source/public domain, than on web based
<in_> the problem as i see it is in the posibility of an owner to direct the developement to profit then to usefullness, so web based cannot change this if it is noto also open source
<in_> did you do any arps with this pd thing ? how you do it? what are the tools?
<in_> btw, i also made a vst, but with synthedit, so no programing involved :), and it's about midi
<in_> http://lfox8.0fees.net/
<ailo> in_: Companies will always look to make profit, as long as it makes a profit. If making open source code makes a profit, that is what they will do. With web apps, they can reach the client directly, and those that want to pay for it, can, no matter on which OS
<ailo> Games I would think will become more and more web based
<ailo> in_: Trance Arpeggio? isn't that just an arpeggio for trance music?
<in_> yup
<in_> trance is very much about music programing, it sound like music but is alot of programing
<ailo> You can practically do anything on PD, just that some things take a bit longer on PD, compared to other languages
<in_> and the more creative it sound, the more programing was involved :)
<ailo> Some things, a lot faster
<ailo> pd is perfect for non programmers
<ailo> Still requires a bit of effort to get into
<in_> i see is hase conection with max
<in_> wasnt max similar with synthedit ?
<in_> *it has, i have a strange keyboard, sry
<ailo> Miller Puckette was the author of the original Max, but stepped away once it became a business
<ailo> So, he started puredata
<in_> interesting :)
<ailo> in_: If you're interested in audio programming, there are lot's of other languages, supercollider, csound, chuck..
<ailo> And for graphics, there's processing
<in_> i dont like graphics
<in_> :)
<in_> what is lost with lowlatency kernel ? why is it not default ?
<ailo> in_: It's almost a copy of the generic kernel, but requires a bit more resources
<ailo> So, battery time should be shorter
<ailo> I haven't seen any data on that yet. We will do some testing on that too
<in_> ahh, i see, not so resource friendly
<ailo> Exactly how much remains to be seen
<in_> ahh, that should not be a problem, altough a more flexible swithing would be nice, like low latency being only active when you launch the audio app, and not being needed to boot a special kernel
<in_> *switching
<in_> btw, recording midi worked, without installing anything, this is amazing in linux :)
<in_> i mean ubuntu
<ailo> It's nice not having to install any drivers
<ailo> Some few devices might require extra firmware though.
<ailo> But they are usually available in the repo
<in_> i also admin about 9 pcs at my mom bussiness, and i customized an xubuntu live exactly as i need it, i'am really impressed, and i mean it
<in_> i also included restricted-firmware in it, it rocks
<in_> :)
<in_> now i need to get live midi playing work :)
<ailo> in_: Try hexter
<ailo> Just make sure to start jack first
<ailo> If you don't find it in the software center, do: sudo apt-get install hexter
<ailo> And use qjackctl to connect
<in_> i am in qtractor
<in_> isnt jack already started ?
<in_> with live i ment real time, i dont want to use it outside qtractor
<in_> i need to find an instrument i think, there seem to be none in qtractor
<ailo> in_: Hexter is an instrument
<ailo> You can also load instruments in qjackctl, if you installed them
<ailo> Never did that myself
<ailo> Formats are dssi and lv2
<in_> do you recomend any synth ?
<ailo> in_: Nope. I recommend #opensourcemusicians though. It's a nice channel with a bit more traffic than this one
<in_> i already joined that, i just didnt asked the question yet :)
<ailo> in_: Er, I meant load instruments into qtractor, not qjackctl
<ailo> Many DAW's support instrument loading
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-02
<brian__> Can anyone help me with an error message with zynaddsubfx?
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.
<ubuntustudio> ubuntu.com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.
<ubuntustudio> Lastly it is worth noting that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.
<ubuntustudio> ubuntu.com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.  Lastly it is
<ubuntustudio> worth noting that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<ubuntustudio> Hello, I have been here in the past to ask this same question, I've been having issues with it for months and months and months now - any help would be GREATLY appreciated.  Essentially when I install Ubuntu - of any sort - it successfully installs but than the Radeon graphics card driver apparently doesn't work and the screen just turns on and off after boot.  WOrks great off usb.    Here is my driver info: http://paste.
<ubuntustudio> ubuntu.com/6053323/ - also worth noting I've tried multiple times to DL the newest driver from Radeon site and the .run opens SO slow after 3 hours it was less than 25%, needless to say I quit out of that each time.... I've tried all the drivers I was able to find... and now I am unsure of how to even have these updates effect my actual filesystem on myPC - not just the USB, as I set up a 1.4G persistence.  Lastly it is
<ubuntustudio> worth noting that RANDOMLY it will work after the install, meaning, the graphics driver just works, the screen does not blink on and off.  THe only reason it doesn't still work is I've had to reinstall due to other issues.
<ubuntustudio> My graphics card info:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6053323/
<ubuntustudio> sorry crap.
<SunStar> ubuntustudio,  might try #radeon
<brian__> Does anyone know how to fix an error with zynaddsubfx and qjackctl?
<brian__> In zynaddsubfx it says default I/O will not initialize. Defaulting to backend NULL.
<brian__> Qjackctl may be the same issue, it just won't start.
<inahd> well, i installed ubuntustudio, how can i change the keyboard layout to dvorak?
<inahd> how did it magically switch!?
<inahd> i guess i unselected 'use system defaults'
<inahd> the internet is quite today
<inahd> hey y'all
<inahd> trying to get sound through my ice1712 sound device
<inahd> sound settings has playback set through it, and the bar is moving like sound is going to it..
<inahd> yet, no sound.
<OvenWerk1> inahd: do you have the analog levels up as well?
<inahd> yes sir
<inahd> that is, i do believe...
<inahd> went into mudita24 control, and turned everything up, still nothing
<inahd> i guess the issue is running sound through the sound cards' RCA out
<OvenWerk1> I take it yu have a 1010lt?
<inahd> ummm
<inahd> m audio delta
<OvenWerk1> Ya, that is what I meant
<inahd> something
<OvenWerk1> I think the 1010lt is the only one with rca audio lines
<inahd> i have gotten this working on my setup before, not sure why its acting up recently
<inahd> mint, avlinux, and now with ubuntustudio
<inahd> although i only had problems using jack with the other 2 distros
<OvenWerk1> I am at the wrong computer to look at mudita24 right now. But if you are seeing audio activity there you should be able to get sound out.
<inahd> thats what i thought!
<OvenWerk1> on the patch bay tab, where are the first two chanels set?
<inahd> like, in jack?
<OvenWerk1> mudita
<inahd> oh
<inahd> pcm 1 &2
<inahd> and spdif L &R
<OvenWerk1> spdif?
<OvenWerk1> I didn't think you could have both.
<inahd> oh god
<inahd> somehow it has magicaly started working now...
<inahd> i swear, it seems like things just start working all the sudden and i never learn how to fix them...
<OvenWerk1> I think you had sound going out to spdif, it should be going to the out puts. Or you can have the monitor mixer going out
<inahd> ii really wish i understood this stuff better
<OvenWerk1> inahd: I find thinking of it as wires and plugs is helpfull to me
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-03
<mrlespaulman> Does anyone here use the EMU 1212m with US?
<mrlespaulman> I don't quite understand how to get it working with ALSA
<iUnify> Hello all, I have been here time and again due to a hybrid graphics card issue - can't get past boot after successful install.  I can't mess w/ it anymore, its been MONTHS guys.... I need help, looooosing it, man!  BUT, I was about to just go buy a external usb drive and throw studio on it and record that way as it works FINE off usb but not install.... will this work?  How big of a drive should I get for the persistence file????
<OvenWerk1> iUnify: I will be back in a half hour... just noticed this.
<iUnify> OvenWerks: Thanks man, I am bout to just go buy a desktop that is good for Ubuntu Studio, any recomendations?  I can't deal any longer.
<iUnify> OvenWerks1: messed up your username, sorry!
<iUnify> ill brb
<iUnify> I am back.
<iUnify> What is a good desktop I could maybe find at a place like Walmart to run UbuntuStudio on?  I think I am just going to have to go this route, and I am about to go buy it NOW. lol  ANy recomendations?
<OvenWerk1> Well, first off, I have found That my desktop(s) have done simmilar things but if I leave them to finish booting, The screen comes back at the login screen. I would expect if the live iso works this should be the case.
<iUnify> OvenWerks: I have let the screen blink on and off for hours
<iUnify> Installed many many times diff. versions.
<OvenWerk1> There are two things to look for, My intel g500 series graphics needs a commandline switch to make it work. but my nvidia I was just able to set plymouth to the text version.
<iUnify> If I were to invest in a desktop what would you recomend for studio? id be going to a store to purchase now
<iUnify> OK, well, if i could get this to work, thatd be better.... but i cant get to command line to switch anything
<iUnify> well, thats a lie, I can.... grub
<OvenWerk1> interesting... So have you tried booting the rescue version?
<iUnify> what would the command line switch be?
<iUnify> It wont, blinks on and off
<OvenWerk1> (in advanced options)
<OvenWerk1> I find it odd that the live iso works .. They are the same kernel.
<OvenWerk1> (and drivers)
<iUnify> i dont get it....
<iUnify> its driving me insane.
<OvenWerk1> Most of the Intel cards just work.
<iUnify> i WANT studio 13 and ubuntu dual boot...
<iUnify> Radeon M series graphics card
<iUnify> 6600 i think
<OvenWerk1> The dual boot should be no problem
<iUnify2> ok now i can talk while i boot
<OvenWerk1> The kernels use the drivers
<OvenWerk1> *same
<iUnify2> So should I reboot and go to command line?
<iUnify2> or will that do me no good at the moment then
<OvenWerk1> That should be a supported card as far as I can tell.
<OvenWerk1> And you have seen it work on the live iso.
<iUnify2> yes, perfectly.
<iUnify2> I don't know if this is helpful but I was going to give it a go  http://askubuntu.com/questions/340249/after-a-successful-install-my-screen-blinks-undefinetly
<iUnify2> i get a syntax error, incorrect command anyways.
<iUnify2> Also this had seemed possibly helpful - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<OvenWerk1> Since you can't even boot to rescue, the only way to fix the install is by booting from the life iso and then mounting the drive to fix things on it.
<OvenWerk1> this may also require doing changeroot to get update stuff to work.
<nimbiotics> on a dual bootwith win8 and ubuntu-sudio 13.04; Is it possible to recover part of the win8 partition for linuz? hiw?
<nimbiotics> on a dual boot with win8 and ubuntu-studio 13.04; Is it possible to recover part of the win8 partition for linuz? hiw?
<OvenWerk1> nimbiotics: you can resize the windows partition at install time.
<nimbiotics> on a dual boot with win8 and ubuntu-studio 13.04; Is it possible to recover part of the win8 partition for linuz? how**?
<OvenWerk1> Why are you repeating over an over?
<nimbiotics> OvenWerk1: not after? both boots are up and running
<OvenWerk1> you may be able to do that, resize windows first and then expand linux.
<OvenWerk1> use gparted
<OvenWerk1> Be warned it will take a long time.
<OvenWerk1> iUnify2: I would compare the initrd.img from the iso to your install
<OvenWerk1> Maybe even use the same config if possible
<nimbiotics> OvenWerk1: Will gparted do this without damaging the windows partition??
<OvenWerk1> It is the same resize as the install uses. I can't speak from experience though and so can't verify that. I would check on the #ubuntu channel as there are a lot more people there than here.
 * OvenWerk1 has not used windows on any of his systems .
<wilee-nilee> always use windows to resize the windows
<wilee-nilee> faster and safer
<OvenWerk1> makes sense.
<tobbe_> Hi, anyone here
<OvenWerk1> iUnify2: I am just remembering the difference between the iso initrd and the installed initrd is that the iso is generated with the possibility of encrypted directories in mind. For this reason it is smaller/shorter because the encryption SW has to be available before / can be accessed.
<OvenWerk1> So if you were to install with your home directory encrypted, that may be enough to correct your problem.
<OvenWerk1> After you install... and if this works... you could create a new user with the same permitions but without an encrypted home and delete the first.
<ubuntu-studio> testing 123
<ubuntu-studio> Da, it working.
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-04
<OvenWerk1> iUnify2: Another thing to try while installing is to not select no free software and update while installing.
<OvenWerk1> iUnify2: It would be great if you tried all these separately so we knew which one actually helped, but you may be more inclined to try them all at once.
<OvenWerk1> *non-free
<OvenWerk1> The thing to remember about non-free sw is that it includes the mp3 decoder and others. but I notice it seems to also include a version of mesa which is video related
<studio-user474> hello
<studio-user474> is my firsttime in ububbtustudio
<studio-user474> can anybody helpme-?
<holstein> studio-user474: i can later.. sorry
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians
<brody> hello music masters o/
<brody> i'm enjoying your awesome distro :)
<brody> i like rock and whatnot
<brody> i want to do some work that doesn't sound electronic
<OvenWerk1> Cool, glad you enjoy it.
<brody> i can play guitar, so that's not a problem, but i would need good basses, and maybe strings
<brody> is zynaddsubfx the best choice available?
<OvenWerk1> Then you can use ardour and record straight from audio in
<brody> piano...
<brody> right, but what can I use with midi?
<brody> i don't own a violin, or a a bass
<OvenWerk1> I am not the best one to ask on that. There are a number of synths though.
<OvenWerk1> it is best to try them looking for sounds you like.
<brody> right thx
<OvenWerk1> Try Qsynth it has downloadable sound fonts
<brody> oh
<brody> i'll do
<brody> i'm using qtractor, is it the best?
<OvenWerk1> It will most likely have sounds that try to mimic nature more than some of the others.
<OvenWerk1> So far I have done all of my recording as analog in.
<brody> that sounds much better
<OvenWerk1> qtractor is god though. It does (like anything I guess) take some learning.
<brody> and you didn't use any sequencer?
<brody> just ardour
<OvenWerk1> No, I have used hydrogen as a meteronome, that is about it.
<OvenWerk1> I am not a keyboard player.
<brody> :)
<OvenWerk1> I have done thre or four guitar tracks, a bass and vocals.
<OvenWerk1> I do have a set of pads for drums, but I need to make a table for it so I get the right height to drum with.
<OvenWerk1> It is just 8 pads in a box.
<brody> with the default presets?
<OvenWerk1> I would take midi out and feed it to a sequencer then probably run it into either qsynth or hydrogen.
<OvenWerk1> I am sort of waiting for ardour 3 which has midi tracks.
 * OvenWerk1 is not spending as much time making music as he would like.
<OvenWerk1> I would split each note (each drum sound) onto it's own track so I can change the sound just by transposing... and have the advantage of different drum kits for each sound as well if I wanted.
<OvenWerk1> The sounds that come with the pads are a bit over the top.
<antorni> hello, is anybody using milkytracker on ubuntustudio? I have a little question about the MIDI
<SunStar> antorni, you might also want to try #opensourcemusicians
<antorni> SunStar, I will, thanks for the advice (:
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-05
<SunStar> no torrent for Saucy?
<SunStar> and why are you not keeping any of the money from merchandising? yall should at least take $0.25 per item
<Unit193> Guessing Canonical rules, not turning a profit on their brand.  Should be torrents for releases, not sure if that includes betas or not.
<SunStar> the article links to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/dvd/current/ which is just ISOs
<Unit193> http://torrents.ubuntu.com:6969/ nope
<SunStar> k
<SonikkuAmerica> SunStar: Nope, no torrents for 13.10 until its release. That's always been the case though.
<brody> OvenWerks nice
<brody> sry i had to go :)
<brody> hi :)
<OvenWerks> Hi
<brody> oh you're here
<brody> what can be used for vocal effects?
<OvenWerks> Lots. Mostly lv2 and ladspa plugins which work in ardour, qtractor etc.
<OvenWerks> or they can be loaded into a jack container.
<brody> well probably I just need reverb, and I don't know if there's any app that can make harmony from just one voice, or one that if i record multiple voices, help me make them sound like a chorus
<OvenWerks> like jackrack or lv2 rack
<OvenWerks> At1 can probably do harmonizing
<brody> really? great
<OvenWerks> There may be others as well.. I would suggest joining the Linux audio users mailing list.
<OvenWerks> There are people there who do a lot more with this stuff than I do. They would know the better plugins to use
<OvenWerks> A lot of the people who develop this sw are there too.
<brody> which one? linux-audio-user, dev both?
<brody> any docs on how to create a jack container or how to load that into qtractor? doesn't seem to be under track -> plugins -> add
<brody> sry i'm a noob :)
<OvenWerks> brody: with qtracktor you should be able to use plugins directly.
<OvenWerks> if you create a track (an audio track), you can open it's properties window and select the plugins tab.
<brody> right, and there i click add and a window opens with lots of plugins
<OvenWerks> select new and you should get a list of available plugins. You can choose the kinds of plugins
<brody> but if it's's there i can't recognise it by name...
<OvenWerks> It will take some time to get used to them and figure which ones are good and which to avoid
<brody> there is one called autotalent, and one called z-1, but no "at1" or "zita-at"
<OvenWerks> That is why I recomended the mailing list Just LAU should be fine. Unless you understand code if you want to join the dev list.
<brody> well i can do some python, but this all this is probably C or worse :)
<OvenWerks> There was a thread about good vs bad plugins this past month so you may find the archives worth going though.
<OvenWerks> Making good plugins is not easy.
<brody> good
<OvenWerks> A lot of good programers won't even try. You have to have a very good understanding of audio theory both analog and digital.
<brody> i joined LAU
<OvenWerks> There is also the #opensourcemusicians irc channel you might use as well.
<OvenWerks> I have not really spent any time there, so I don't know how good it is... I guess I should check it out :)
<brody> dpkg -L zita-at1 doesn't show anything in the qtractor folder, maybe I should do something to see it in the plugins tab?
<brody> i just joined as well :)
<OvenWerks> I don't see it either, you may have to load it standalone and use qjackctl to route the audio through it external to qtractor.
<OvenWerks> Then again maybe I just don't know where to look for it.
<OvenWerks> try looking for autotalent
<OvenWerks> I have heard of people using freeverb as a reverb, but I prefer the plate rever myself.
<caodepalha> hi everyone. can i get some info on how to add new plugins to ardour?
<OvenWerks> What kind of plugins?
<OvenWerks> As far as I know, just install them with synaptic and they should show up in ardour next time it is run.
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-06
<iUnify> OvenWerks1:  No luck with those suggestions, encrypting home, not installing updates, etc.... still no video w my Radeon hybrid graphics card.  Monitor is on and off after successful install still.... ah, man... I don't know what to do
<iUnify> anyone?
<holstein> iUnify: force vesa
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> iUnify: do you get to a desktop from the live CD?
<iUnify> hey i have tried
<iUnify> yes
<holstein> iUnify: how do you get to the desktop from the live CD?
<iUnify> i get the desktop.  no clue but its perfect o usb
<holstein> iUnify: live, you mean.. a USB wont fix the issue, nor create it
<iUnify> i just mean i download the file and put it on a usb and install.  it works off usb - says it installs but wont work.
<iUnify> In the past it did on 2 occasions - which i did nothing differently, but that was a bit ago.
<iUnify> I thought it was due to my hybrid graphics card, radeon
<iUnify> Ideally I wouild like studio and ubuntu 13
<holstein> iUnify: its *definitely* due to youre grahpics hardware
<holstein> iUnify: you would like to use ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> iUnify: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<holstein> iUnify: what do you mean by "in the past, it did on 2 occasions"
<iUnify> Yes, but allll those apps for recording audio.
<holstein> what did what
<holstein> iUnify: the apps are *all* all in the default ubuntu repositories
<iUnify> Its not easy keeping track in ubuntu.  Using both would b ideal.
<holstein> the apps are all in most major distro's repositories
<holstein> iUnify: you will not be using both.. the are the *same*
<holstein> you can dual boot them if you like.. but they are the same
<iUnify> The way they are organized in studio, i love that.  the way ubuntu is otherwise i love.
<holstein> iUnify: you can elaborate as to what you are having trouble "keeping track" of
<holstein> iUnify: organized in the menu?
<iUnify> Yes.  BUT, it really doesnt matter until i can get either / or working for me.
<holstein> iUnify: regardless, im just stating facts.. what do you mean by "in the past it did on 2 occasions".. what did what?
<iUnify> I could just use ubuntu
<holstein> iUnify: im just stating, you dont need to troubleshoot both
<holstein> they are the same
<holstein> the same hardware support.. same access to the same kernels.. packages.. firmware
<iUnify> ok so in the past ubuntu installed successfully without video issues
<holstein> iUnify: unless it was version 13.04 (assuming that is what you are talking about) its irrelavant
<iUnify> but the only one that ever ever worked was ubuntu `1.04.1
<iUnify> *12.04.2
<holstein> iUnify: you are (from what i read) assuming that this is somehow relating to ubuntu vs ubuntustudio.. but, its actually ubuntu 12.04 vs ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> iUnify: what would i do? if ubuntu 12.04 works, out of the box, on your hardware, consider using it
<holstein> we have an ubuntustudio 12.o4 version
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iUnify> No,.... sorry. Let me be more cleR
<holstein> ^^ that is what i refer to to get drivers working for proprietary devices like that
<iUnify> THIS KEYBOARD I HORRIBLW sorry
<iUnify> Nothing works right now.  Period.  No ubuntu of any sort.
<holstein> right.. no 13.04
<holstein> and they wont.. since they are *all* the same
<holstein> its not like, you will find a version of ubuntu that will support your hardware better.. that is my point
<iUnify> In the past Ubuntu 12.04.2 worked  2 times but amidst a million video issues - same one.
<holstein> sure
<holstein> what would i do? vesa
<iUnify> What is vesa?
<holstein> sometimes, (like when i had the *same* issue on different hardware in 12.04) i used vesa driver
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<iUnify> ok BUT how do i effect this change when i cant get into see the screen to do it - changes are to the usb oinly
<holstein> what do i do? i use a knoppix live CD.. i get to a desktop, i configure.. i grab the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and customize it with the vesa driver
<holstein> iUnify: i do not understand what you mean by "in usb only"
<iUnify> ok
<holstein> iUnify: are you installing to usb? are you talkinb about on a live CD?
<iUnify> I have installed studio right now.
<iUnify> But when I boot the screen just turns on and off. ... but I know the OS installed successfully.
<holstein> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<iUnify> How do I enter these commands under these circumstances?
<holstein> iUnify: there is a recovery kernel mode
<holstein> ^^ those are 3 potential ways to do as i said
<holstein> also, you can put the xorg.conf in place using a live CD
<iUnify> ok.... i have this laptop
<holstein> the same knoppix live CD
<iUnify> its my friends
<iUnify> and mine
<holstein> iUnify: ownership will not influence performance
<iUnify> with ubuntu, can u walk me through right quick man?  Ive been at the forever and if i know what i am doing once i can rinse and repeat.
<holstein> iUnify: this is *exactly* what i do
<iUnify> ok
<holstein> load the knoppix live CD
<holstein> configure desktop
<holstein> copy xorg.conf
<holstein> replace the driver portion with vesa
<holstein> then, i *know* that that configuration will work
<holstein> otherwise, you can try..
<iUnify> what is knopix/
<holstein> iUnify: if you dont know what knoppix is, or want to download another live CD.. you can wait for me to paste the next link im getting for you
<iUnify> ok i truly appreciate your help i hope i understand to get it orking
<holstein> also, be sure you let amd know that you are having issues using thier product in the OS you are choosing to use
<iUnify> ok
<holstein> iUnify: you can try something this simple and see
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6068643/
<inahd> hey guys, i just installed amsynth on ubuntustudio... when i used it on AVlinux there were crazy banks available, i wonder how i can find them again?
<holstein> add that to a file named /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<holstein> inahd: load up the avlinux live CD and make note of "those crazy banks"
<holstein> inahd: ask in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> inahd: elaborate here, and maybe a volunteer can help
<inahd> cool
<iUnify> holstein: ok, i am a beginner here ... to some degree.... step 1, run tht command?  step 2, how do I find that file? in studio?
<inahd> maybe  can copy them from wherever they are in avlinux
<holstein> iUnify: i gave no commands
<iUnify> in the paste ubuntu
<holstein> iUnify: you make that file..
<holstein> iUnify: that will be the text of the file.. that is a simple xorg.conf.. it may not work
<iUnify> that is all ovr my head
<holstein> iUnify: sure
<holstein> iUnify: but, if you want to use hardware in linux that is not supported by the vendor, you need to support it on your own
<holstein> iUnify: it is not a waste of time or resources to make a knoppix live CD..
<holstein> iUnify: or, puppy linux
<holstein> puppy lets you choose vesa at boot.. then, you can navigate to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and force vesa
<holstein> iUnify: you said, you tried nomodeset?
<iUnify> No, I got you, I agree.. .I'm just lost here is all, man.  I need a bit of step by step slower explaination as i am unable to get it tis way.  like.  first... do this .. .specifically.  i feel like an ass, dont wanna be a PITA - just really wanna get thisthing working.   Yes nomodeset did not work
<holstein> iUnify: you can also refer to the link i gave, and see about installing a proprietary driver from the recovery kernel
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> iUnify: you can try identifying what hardware you have from that prompt at least, and searching for it
<iUnify> done it
<iUnify> Radeon driver 6600 m series i believe
<iUnify> hybrid graphcs
<holstein> iUnify: you cant "believe".. you just need to find out for certain
<iUnify> found the hybrid and raden askubuntu links..  ive been doing this for months.  online researching asking people on forums
<iUnify> yes true
<holstein> iUnify: is it?
<iUnify> one sec here
<holstein> iUnify: are you in the recovery kernel?
<holstein> did you install a proprietary driver?
<iUnify> no i am on live usb
<iUnify> ive done nothing
<holstein> iUnify: try the recovery kernel, and installing the driver
<iUnify> at the moment
<holstein> if you have "broken" anything with other guides, you might want to fresh install and do that
<iUnify> ok i have freah install
<iUnify> how to get recovery kernal?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode iUnify
<iUnify> i can not get to that screeen
<holstein> iUnify: elaboarate please
<iUnify> the screen turns on and off right after boot
<holstein> iUnify: if you cant, then you cant.. then, we cant help
<holstein> if you elaborate as to what *exactly* is going on.. then we can help
<iUnify> Well, I can hit Shift F2
<holstein> iUnify: do you see grub?
<iUnify> And I go to GNU GRUB
<holstein> iUnify: what would i do? install 12.04.. and install the ati driver
<holstein> iUnify: the recovery kernel is in that grub list
<holstein> boot the machine and tap shift
<iUnify> C for command line
<iUnify> ok
<iUnify> same screen ok
<iUnify> try ubuntu
<iUnify> install ubuntu, oem install, check for defects
<holstein> iUnify: please remove *all* usb sticks and cd's
<holstein> iUnify: that is the live CD booting, friend
<holstein> iUnify: you will remove those, then,
<holstein> Wait until the BIOS has finished loading, or has almost finished. (During this time you will probably see a logo of your computer manufacturer.)
<holstein> Quickly press and hold the Shift key, which will bring up the GNU GRUB menu. (If you see the Ubuntu logo, you've missed the point where you can enter the GRUB menu.)
<iUnify> enter to boot os, e to edit commNDS BEFORE booting and c for command line
<holstein> iUnify: please remove the USB or cd for the live environment
<iUnify> OK, got you, sorry man, I forgot about th USB.... this is what I mean, a bit slow with it yet.... thank you so much.  doing so now.
<iUnify> ok no go
<holstein> you need to identify what is doing what, and why
<iUnify> acreen is on and off
<holstein> stop saying "cant" and "wont".. and just read and make it happen
<iUnify> before the menu comes up
<holstein> iUnify: reboot and hold shift
<iUnify> same with pressing F4 for recovery
<holstein> iUnify: f4 is your system
<holstein> iUnify: has *nothing* to do with ubuntu
<iUnify> I shall again but i just did th shift one as well.
<holstein> f4 will be the recovery for the machine
<holstein> iUnify: you may not have installed ubuntu properly
<holstein> iUnify: this is what i would do... download http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04.3/release/ubuntustudio-12.04.3-dvd-i386.iso
<iUnify> i cN TRY again but i have done it 500 times
<holstein> from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04.3/release/
<holstein> iUnify: sure.. and im saying, you might not have ubuntu installed properly
<iUnify> okay, i would like 13, should i not just do that?
<holstein> so, you will do this *one* time
<holstein> install 12.04
<iUnify> ok
<holstein> try it live, and install it from the live desktop
<holstein> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^^ them, you refer to that for installing a proprietary driver for your card
<holstein> you come here if you have any questions
<iUnify> one quick one to start, why 12 and not 13?
<iUnify> Curiosity as I'd have liked the newest version.
<holstein> iUnify: 12.04 and not 13.04
<holstein> iUnify: the ".04" is *quite* important.. there is no "12" or "13"
<holstein> iUnify: 12.04 is what i suggested
<iUnify> Yes, why 12.04 rathr than 12.10 or 13.04?
<holstein> iUnify: use 13.04 if you want.. and another volunteer can assist you.. you can try #ubuntu
<holstein> why did i suggest 12.04? because i think you have a better chance of getting it to work, assuming the information you have given me is correct
<iUnify> No, no, curious though, why would you suggest that rather than 13.04?  I'm following your advice to the best of my ability and as I've said I am sincrely grateful for it- been going mad - just curious is all.
<iUnify> So I know what I'm doing, you know... Its helpful to understand why.
<iUnify> awesome
<iUnify> thanks so much, i will be back with an updat, you can be SURE of that!  :)
<holstein> iUnify: good luck
<iUnify> Oh I use 64bit
<iUnify> Is that the correct link then?
<iUnify> and thanks
<holstein> thats why i gave th other link
<iUnify> ah ok, idnt realize that.  thanka
<holstein> iUnify: how much ram do you have?
<iUnify> 8gigs
<iUnify> also i will just be able to update to 13.04 if this works, corrct?
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/12.04.3/release/ubuntustudio-12.04.3-dvd-amd64.iso
<SonikkuAmerica> iUnify: You'll have to go through 12.10 first
<iUnify> yeh i have an hour on this donlod
<iUnify> holstein: i have reviewed your notes and one thing is confusing me, sorry... i just dont get how to use the guide to you have given for the drivers to enter commands when i can not
<iUnify> get to the command line after an install....
<holstein> iUnify: we will address proper installation if necessary
<holstein> iUnify: you will install 12.04.. you will get to the command line, you will install said driver
<holstein> iUnify: dont spend hours at this.. if you dont make headway with this *entire* process in 40 minutes, stop
<iUnify> i got ya, but i cant reach command line, after each boot the computer screen turns on and off... this is boots of multiple installations of multiple usbs created multiple oCCaionns  so i know that i cant rech commaND LINE
<iUnify> It ill take an hour to just download the file.
<iUnify> an hour more
<holstein> iUnify: you must stop saying "cant".. and just figure out how
<iUnify> holstein: So I have managed only getting Ubuntu 12,04.2 on my comp.  updating now.  Is there a way to have something compairable to the way the information is organized in the menu in Studio for audio production?  Can I record and use the tools via USB without issue?  How large would it have to be then?  Also I want to say thank you for your help, unbelievably apprecitive!  :D
<iUnify> holstein: for example, icons to click in a folder as opposed to the clickble links in the studio menu, which i realize i likely can not also have.
<iUnify_> holstein: So I have managed only getting Ubuntu 12,04.2 on my comp.  updating now.  Is there a way to have something compairable to the way the information is organized in the menu in Studio for audio production?  Can I record and use the tools via USB without issue?  How large would it have to be then?  Also I want to say thank you for your help, unbelievably apprecitive!  :D  for example, icons to click in a folder as opposed 
<holstein> iUnify_: keep in mind this
<holstein> all of these projects are open, and nothing is hiding from you, so, in theory, basically anything is possible
<holstein> iUnify_: im not sure what you are asking for.. if you can take a screenshot, or show an image
<holstein> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v208-2 (raring), package size 810 kB, installed size 2862 kB
<holstein> ^^ i use that, its like synapse or gnome-do, so i have little information about or interest in menus
<iUnify_> holstein: Thanks man, after all the updates I will be checking into that.  Now, last thing... what is it that I need for terminal entries to get all the studio apps in ubuntu?  Sadly i was told this once before but lost the information.
<holstein> iUnify_: you installed ubuntustudio
<holstein> iUnify_: you have them
<iUnify_> i installed ubuntu not studio
<iUnify_> studio did not install
<holstein> iUnify_: i linked you ubuntustudio
<holstein> iUnify_: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu
<iUnify_> i explained above.
<holstein> iUnify_: ubuntu requires 3d
<holstein> iUnify_: you can just install what you like
<holstein> iUnify_: sudo apt-get install audacity for example
<holstein> dont bother with the meta packages
<iUnify_> yes, there  are man y many programs all of which are not in update ctr
<holstein> iUnify_: software center?
<holstein> iUnify_: the software center has access to the same repos..
<iUnify_> yes
<iUnify_> idk
<holstein> iUnify_: i do know
<holstein> iUnify_: what do you want to know?
<iUnify_> In studio
<holstein> iUnify_: you are not in studio
<iUnify_> There is an audio production folder
<holstein> iUnify_: you are in ubuntu
<holstein> iUnify_: you do not need a "production folder"
<iUnify_> I would like to know how to have all of that.
<holstein> iUnify_: if you literally only want to use audacitcy, just install that
<holstein> iUnify_: you dont need all of that
<holstein> iUnify_: just install what you need
<iUnify_> i use all of the audio production tools
<holstein> iUnify_: then, install them
<iUnify_> ok thaNKSA
<iUnify_> *THANKS
<holstein> iUnify_: you can open the package manager of your choice and search "ubunustudio"
<iUnify_> Damn sorry about caps
<holstein> if the software center is not working for you, install synaptic
<holstein> apt-cache search ubuntustudio
<iUnify_> that waa it
<holstein> that will list them
<iUnify_> perfect ubuntustudio this an that ok thanks.
<iUnify_> very much
<holstein> iUnify_: you do not need most of the meta-packages
<holstein> iUnify_: i say that, becuase you can really cause issues by installing things you dont need
<holstein> iUnify_: do you use JACK?
<iUnify_> sometimes
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446506
<holstein> there is no linux-rt package anymore
<holstein> i would run "apt-cache search ubuntustudio" and install what i need.. actually, i would just install what i need. JACK, ardour, whatever plugins.. etc
<iUnify_> hello if i want to dual boot 2 ubuntu distros how do i install the 2nd  differently than the first?
<wilee-nilee> iUnify_, Differently, what's are your concerns?
<iUnify_> Wilee-nilee: just got ubuntu working and dont want to mess it up when installing studio.  wanna be sure of how the install will vary as its the 2nd OS not 1st ans wont be usin ntire parttion.
<wilee-nilee> iUnify_, You want to add it to ubuntu, a or make another partition and new install?
<iUnify_> new partition and install
<iUnify_> 1tb drive
<iUnify_> unsure when/where/how to partion it best and also unsure of how much to allot each oS.... UBUNTU will be for downloading/intrnet and everything else low end use and studio obviously for studio purposes.
<iUnify_> 500 500 maybe
<wilee-nilee> iUnify_, Not a problem, it wont effect the ubuntu install, your only limit is the number of primary partions you can have 4 on a standard drive, or 3 primaries and a extended for logical partitions.
<iUnify_> ok i only need 2 so that is good
<wilee-nilee> iUnify_, Do you have a swap tight now?
<wilee-nilee> right*
<iUnify_> swap?
<wilee-nilee> iUnify_, Run sudo fdsik -l and pastebin the info.
<wilee-nilee> sudo fdisk -l  actually
<iUnify_>  icouldnt get my video working EVER and finally ubuntu installed, 12 though so now i am upgrading to 13.
<iUnify_> in the process of .04 to .10
<wilee-nilee> iUnify_, This command will tell us exactly what is on the HD now.
<iUnify_> i should i not wait until everything upgrades?   ive had so many issues in the past
<iUnify_> it is rather tempermental
<wilee-nilee> iUnify_, Yeah wait, but I was surised you don't know what a swap is, is all.
<iUnify_> ah, newbie moatly
<wilee-nilee> !swap | iUnify_
<ubottu> iUnify_: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<iUnify_> i appreciate the help man
<iUnify_> thx
<wilee-nilee> no prob, we are all learning
<iUnify_> So... I tried installing studio with xforcevesa -- acpi=and it began to load correctly but than i got kernel panic - not syncing
<iUnify_> fatal exception in intrrupt
<iUnify_> drum_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
<iUnify_> FREEZE
<iUnify_> cant even turn my computer off
<main> hallo
<main> i need help bypassing a password on a laptop my friend has given me
<cfhowlett> !password|main,
<ubottu> main,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<diana_> hilfe?
<diana_> ich suche ein "APACHE" server. so was wie xampp
<MaynardWaters> so im trying to configure my samba to give uploaded files from windows machines permission and ownership by my default user
<MaynardWaters> under the section for my share I have "guest account = administrator
<MaynardWaters> administrator is my default user
<MaynardWaters> but when files are uploaded they still are given to nobody
<MaynardWaters> and no group
<OvenWerks> MaynardWaters: I don't know... I would think a forum for ubuntu-server might have more answers though
<OvenWerks> Even #ubuntu should find more answers.
<iUnify> Guys I have exhausted every avenue and I cant resolve my issue.  I have spoken with many people here and in forums and whatnot.  I don't know what to do here... I can't get my video working after an install but it wrks off USB and it even installs and the video works on rare occasion.  Last night it messed up on the 12.10 upgrade but i've had 13.04 - it is completly inconsistent.
<iUnify> I have been at this for months and now I have to return this second laptop to my frined... i'm basically screwed and I just need an OS running on my laptop at this point.
<iUnify> This entire process has essentially driven me mad.
<iUnify> Much is over my head and nothing seems to work.  If ANYONE can get me opperational I would freaking worship you.
<HisaoNakai> iUnify: Eh?
<HisaoNakai> Video not working? O_o
<HisaoNakai> iUnify: Did you try asking #ubuntu ?
<iUnify> yes
<iUnify> I have done this for dmn near 6 months man
<iUnify> its stupid at this point.  EVERY day.
<iUnify> I get it working randomly nd it crashes
<HisaoNakai> Extra-freaking-ordinary.
<iUnify> Video issues... its a freaking mess.
<iUnify> Go figure, my luck.
<HisaoNakai> iUnify: What hardware is this?
<iUnify> Samaung 700Z5A laptop
<HisaoNakai> I mean cpu and gpu o_o
<iUnify> Why everything works off USB perfectly is beyond me.  aspci=off froze my whole pc so i couldnt even shut it, nomodeset chnges resolution to 1024x768 and nothing makes video work after boot... though RANDOMLY it just DOES, depending on install.
<iUnify> Radeon 6600M Series Hybrid Graphics Card
<HisaoNakai> Hm...
<HisaoNakai> And you absolutely need to use ubuntustudio? Try another distro, avlinux, maybe?
<Fyodorovna> iUnify, I see general problems with using the hybrid graphics, in that there seems to be no support getting it to work fully, the manufactures are to blame  really
<iUnify> hmm
<iUnify> Ubuntu N  Studio is what I wanted
<iUnify> audio recording is my thing
<HisaoNakai> iUnify: Yeah, and that's what I use, but just throwing things out there.
<holstein> iUnify: if you can install ubuntu, install it twice, then convert one to ubuntu
<holstein> or, just install the ubuntu packages and dont dual boot
<iUnify> holstein:  last night i fot 12.04.2 on
<iUnify> it upgrded to 12.04.3
<holstein> iUnify: that is the most recent version
<holstein> iUnify: that is just 12.04, upgraded to the recent version
<iUnify> but the video did its thing after a successful upgrde to 12.10 and now i cant get 12.04.2 back on again anyway
<holstein> iUnify: cant?
<iUnify> this is how its been since day 1.
<holstein> iUnify: you install the *exact* same way, and dont uprade to 12.04
<iUnify> Yes, it will not successfully instal again.
<iUnify> I did.
<holstein> iUnify: what installed then?
<iUnify> I do.  and I have.
<holstein> iUnify: just plain ubuntu 12.04?
<iUnify> Yes.
<iUnify> But it only does SOMETIMES.
<holstein> iUnify: if so, use it, and convert it to ubuntustudio
<holstein> iUnify: *dont* *install* ubuntustudio
<iUnify> I know.
<holstein> iUnify: the end result will be the same
<holstein> iUnify: i dont think you do, if you are wasting months on this
<iUnify> Ubuntu 12.04.2 that worked SOMETIMES does not work EVERYTIME.  Only RARELY.
<holstein> iUnify: you can insatll 12.04? main ubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> iUnify: then, thats is not the same case you reported above
<iUnify> It is.  Ubuntu 12.04.2 successfully installs everytime as does every ther distro BUT 12.04.2 is the ONLY one to ever not have a video issue, which is only SOMETIMES, most of the time even that too has a vido issue at boot.
<holstein> iUnify: fact.. none of this is ubuntustudio related, specifically, so you can go right to the larger (and more relevant) ubuntu community for the video grahpics driver support issues
<holstein> fact: the vesa driver will work with xfce..
<holstein> iUnify: what would i do? get a knoppix live cD and test it.. grab the xorg.conf
<iUnify> I know we went over this yesterday my friend but it goes over my head.
<holstein> iUnify: and, it will.. you are choosing to use hardware that guarantees you windows support.. not linux
<holstein> so, you must learn to supprot it
<holstein> support it
<holstein> you can do that by doing to the larger ubuntu community
<iUnify> I am stuck with the hardware I have sadly for the time being and yes I am eager to learn it...
<holstein> you are *never* stuck with anything
<holstein> you can choose to earn to support that hardware, and the vesa driver is a way to do so
<holstein> !vesa
<ubottu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<iUnify> Yes
<iUnify> Boot options uponinstall
<holstein> http://www.knopper.net/knoppix/index-en.html is what i use to aquire xorg.conf files
<iUnify> xforcevesa
<iUnify> doesnt work
<iUnify> also tried adding other things after the -- but that didnt work.
<holstein> iUnify: thats why i suggest using puppy linux or knoppix because you will *know* that it will work
<holstein> its not a boot option.
<iUnify> one sec looking now
<holstein> its not the answer
<holstein> its a way to aquire the anwer
<holstein> answer*
<iUnify> cn i use this on usb or only dvd?
<holstein> if i were at the machine, i could try a few things, and get a working setup for it
<holstein> im not, so you have to learn to do so
<holstein> iUnify: that is a live CD.. you can use it however you like.. unetbootin via USB or a CD.. or literally wahtever
<holstein> whatever*
<iUnify> awesome
<holstein> ok.. ihave to run.. please try #ubuntu and troubleshoot main ubuntu wih the graphics driver seperate from ubuntustudio
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-07
<XRS1> bah! running Saucy on a laptop and everytime i close the lid, the computer goes to sleep. i already went into Settings manager -> Power Manager and turned it off /restarted the system
<XRS1> still it sleeps when closed
<XRS1> n i keep forgetting n closing the lid when updateing/installing software/reporting problems
<OvenWerks> XRS1: I think it is in two places...
<XRS1> i've looked the whole thing over and it should'nt still be sleeping when closed
<OvenWerks> Have you checked the screen saver settings?
<OvenWerks> The advanced tab has some power stuff too
<XRS1> screensaver is not loaded @ boot. warning me its not running now that i'm checking
<XRS1> not seeing anything about sleep other than after x amount of time, which isn't enabled
<OvenWerks> Ya something else.
<OvenWerks> I have left my netbook on for... weeks for sure. but it is sitting on a desk open.
<OvenWerks> In power manager: general I have: when battery present, ask, nothing,nothing, and both boxes checked.
<XRS1> i have both lid options set for Do Nothing
<sirriffsalot> XRS1: have you tried changing Desktop Environment at all?
<XRS1> ?
<XRS1> havent really done anything. just installed Saucy this evening, first thing i did was run dist-upgrade then closed the lid. luckily i didnt seem to mess up dpkg or anything
<sirriffsalot> XRS1: are you new to GNU/Linux??
<XRS1> eh yes and no.  been using linux since the late 90's but just as a secondary OS to fix windows and maybe screw around a bit.  last year i broke the hard drive in the laptop and had to run from an SD card and havent gone back to windows since
<sirriffsalot> XRS1: before you type in your password (or not) and login, there is a scroll-down bar where you can select a desktop environment, yours is probably on "GNOME" or "XFCE[something]" Try changing it to some of the others and do the same again
<XRS1> for saucy they removed all those options
<XRS1> "to avoid confusion"
<XRS1> im in xfce
<OvenWerks> there was only xfce and ubuntustudio, both were xfce. So it is xfce either way.
<Unit193> Though, xfce will overwrite your config and you'll have to remove it to "get back to" UbuntuStudio.
<OvenWerks> I don't know if I dare test on mine though, because the bios is messed up and I have to have a vga monitor plugged in to boot or I get no video.
<OvenWerks> There is no xfce session any more
<Unit193> OvenWerks: Can you kexec jump it?
<OvenWerks> And actually with the menu changes there is almost no difference anyway
<OvenWerks> what is kexec ?
<Unit193> It bypasses the BIOS in a reboot, so may work.
<OvenWerks> Not if the computer went to sleep I think.
<Unit193> 'This package provides tools to load a kernel into memory and then "reboot" directly into that kernel using the kexec system call, bypassing the normal boot process.'
<OvenWerks> Ah, I will remember that.
<Unit193> Ubuntu kernels support it, as do the Liquorix ones.
<OvenWerks> These acers have a known problem if they run the battery too low the the bios seems to loose track of the lvds screen.
<XRS1> i really need to be able to close the lid without it sleeping
<OvenWerks> Ya, I feel the same way.
<XRS1> maybe i borked it the first time n i should just re-install?
<OvenWerks> Are you sure it is not just the monitor going to sleep? have you set the monitor controls to zero as well
<XRS1> it sleeps n screws up whatever i was doing
<XRS1> blue power light is a red blinky light indicating sleep
<OvenWerks> Ok, that makes sense.
<OvenWerks> have you looked at the syslog to see what it says happened?
<OvenWerks> maybe the lid switch is being mistaken for some thing else
<XRS1> where is that again?
<OvenWerks> /var/log/syslog
<OvenWerks> there are other log files in there too.
<XRS1> Sep  6 19:36:48 nv NetworkManager[726]: <info> sleep requested (sleeping: no  enabled: yes)
<XRS1> then it sleeps
<OvenWerks> There is no udev liine?
<XRS1> ran a search, 0 results
<XRS1>  /button/input0 is never referenced
<XRS1> let me do another one
<OvenWerks> What happens if in the settings->session and startup->application autostart you turn off the power manager?
<Guest30980> hi guys im trying to run zynaddsubfx and i get no sound maybe my audio path is not dev/dsp
<Guest30980> any way to find it
<OvenWerks> /dev/dsp?
<Guest30980> anyone here
<Guest30980> thats the devault i see in znyadd
<Guest30980> in settings im figureing this mayd not be right i have no soun
<OvenWerks> are you running jack?
<Guest30980> i dont know im a newb
<Guest30980> i installed ubuntu studio so i guess it dod  have everything wha
<OvenWerks> ok. Lets start from the begining then.
<Guest30980> i guess i just need to be broke in to getting this music software working i have tried em all and none of them worked expect the basics hydrogen and audiacity
<Guest30980> sure
<Guest30980> thanks for the help too
<OvenWerks> audacity probably plays through pulse, which is the default desktop sound server.
<XRS1> nope.
<OvenWerks> hydrogen generally will start jackd up.
<OvenWerks> XRS1: nope which?
<XRS1> Power Manager is not checked in application auto-start, i rebooted and it still sleeps when the lid is closed
<XRS1> i removed the check and restarted*
<Guest30980> well i started jacked up and sill no sound from zynadd soft synth
<OvenWerks> Ok, that means that none of the desktop settings will have any effect
<OvenWerks> XRS1: ^^
<Guest30980> any way to find the audio output path its not dev/dsp
<XRS1> well it didnt have this problem this morning on 13.04
<OvenWerks> Guest30980: you have to start jackd then use qjackctl to connect it.
<Guest30980> how do i start jackd
<XRS1> Guest30980,  /var/log/udev   <--this should know
<OvenWerks> Ya, that I figie=red
<OvenWerks> But what I am saying XRS1, is that whatever is putting it to sleep is sub session level. So if you get to the login screen and close the lid it will probably slep too.
<OvenWerks> Maybe xfce4-power-manager is supposed to turn that off and doesn't
<OvenWerks> Guest30980: do you have more than one sound card?
<OvenWerks> XRS1: I think you have found a bug. It would be great if you could see if the live session from an ISO boot does the same thing.
<Guest30980> oh crap i hate this
<XRS1> k
<OvenWerks> There is a learning curve, but once you figure it out it is very flexable
<OvenWerks> XRS1: if it happens with the live session, I would like to see if this happens on an xubuntu live session
<XRS1> well that i cant do. would take 5 hours on this connection
<OvenWerks> studio is very simmiler to xubuntu, and xubuntu have some of the xfce devs in there too.
<XRS1> but i can start that now and run the studio version
<Guest30980> can anyone help me out here
<OvenWerks> if you want to try xubuntu, I would just copy the iso image to a new directory and run the xubuntu zsync against it. It should take a lot less time
<OvenWerks> I am trying, Guest30980 how many sound cards do you have.
<OvenWerks> ?
<Guest30980> one i guess
<Guest30980> its a laptop
<XRS1> do you have HDMI?
<OvenWerks> Ok.
<Guest30980> i have a tv tuner plugged in
<OvenWerks> that sounds like a second sound source.
<OvenWerks> but that should not affect things too much.
<Guest30980> how can i find my sound card path
<Guest30980> dev/dsp i dont think is right just to be sure
<Guest30980> do u know the command
<Guest30980> ???
<OvenWerks> Guest30980: probably now that you have run hydrogen there is a jackd running that needs to be killed
<Guest30980> all my jack are dead
<Guest30980> now what
<OvenWerks> alsa audio devices are like hw:0
<Guest30980> the jack audio connectin kid is closed
<Guest30980> its open but not in play
<Guest30980> now what
<OvenWerks> probably log out and in again to start. That will get rid of anything running
<Guest30980> dude whats the process
<Guest30980> im not going to log out
<OvenWerks> killall -9 jackd
<OvenWerks> jack_control exit
<OvenWerks> open qjackctl
<OvenWerks> select the setup button
<OvenWerks> The first two are in a terminal
<Guest30980> the first two what
<OvenWerks> commands I gave above.
<Guest30980> do it before or after i start jackd
<OvenWerks> before
<OvenWerks> and you want to start qjackctl.
<OvenWerks>  This will actuially start jackdbus
<OvenWerks> (once it is set up)
<Guest30980> and
<OvenWerks> have you gone to the setup menu?
<Guest30980> yes sir
<Guest30980> im right here go as fast as u want
<OvenWerks> on the right side a little more than half way up it says interface.
<OvenWerks> beside that there is a >
<OvenWerks> if you click that it should show a list of audio devices.
<Guest30980> ok yea
<OvenWerks> HDA should be hw:0
<Guest30980> try each one till i get sound
<OvenWerks> that is the one you want
<OvenWerks> once have that OK it and then hit start
<Guest30980> ok please go faster
<OvenWerks> if you hit the Connect button, you should see a screen with three tabs
<OvenWerks> The audio tab should show system and PulseAudio jooined
<OvenWerks> Are you there?
<Guest30980> yes
<OvenWerks> Now start your application and change the setting to use th jack IF
<Guest30980> go as fast as u want im tearing up my system in between pauses
<OvenWerks> I ca only type so fast.
<OvenWerks> When you have it should show up in the audio tab in the connect dialog
<Guest30980> dude u lost me go to settings change dev/dsp to hw 0 ??
<OvenWerks>  no to jack
<OvenWerks> I don't have the application you meantioned so I can't tell you what it does.
<Guest30980> ok start what application zynaadd
<OvenWerks> I don't have that... so I don't know.
<OvenWerks> I have zynjacku
<Guest30980> ok great now it wont start
<Guest30980> gee thanks pal
<XRS1> okay, the live CD sleeps when laptop lid is closed in the live 13.10b1. Sleep is not even an option for that in Power Manager. (no rush)
<OvenWerks> Thankyou for having patience
<OvenWerks>  :)
<OvenWerks> So if you sudo apt-get install zsync
<XRS1> eh.. im fine with just downloading the ISO.  its already 25% there
<OvenWerks> OK, because this sounds like a bug xubuntu would like to know about... although it is probably a general ubuntu thing.
<XRS1> so where should i file the bug?
<gamer_> hey man thanks i got sound now i had to reboot
<gamer_> sorry i got impatient
<XRS1> XD
<OvenWerks> gamer_: great
<OvenWerks> XRS1: if you open a terminal and do ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager
<OvenWerks> it should do it all on its own pretty much
<gamer_> yeah man that was it the path was jacked up its hw
<OvenWerks> You will
<gamer_> which synth do u use and is it a soft synth
<OvenWerks> XRS1: you will end up with the browser at a login page probably
<OvenWerks> I would use qsynth for most thng
<OvenWerks> *things
<OvenWerks> hexter is a nice dx7 clone
<OvenWerks> aeolus if you want pipes
<OvenWerks> qsynth is pretty general though
<OvenWerks> gamer_: how are you triggering it? midi keyboard or from a program?
<gamer_> triggering what
<gamer_> im using a software synth no hard keyboard here
<OvenWerks> triggering the synth
<OvenWerks> You might like LMMS which has synth modules in it already as well as a sequencer
<OvenWerks> It is a "fruity loops" clone.
<gamer_> do i make them all work by doing the hw 0 thing
<gamer_> i take it
<OvenWerks> ok.
<OvenWerks>  if you want them to mix together you will want to use jack. If you just one at a time hw:0 is fine
<OvenWerks> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<gamer_> how do i use jack i dont see jack in the settings where we found hw 0
<OvenWerks> Which app are you looking at?
<gamer_> jacked
<gamer_> ok now im in yoshimi what its asking for a jack server it shows default
<gamer_> no sound banks for yoshimi
<XRS1> filed as Bug #1222021; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop sleeps when lid is closed, regardless of Power Manager Settings." [Undecided,New]
<Unit193> And you said happens in Xubuntu too, of course?
<XRS1> still waiting on confirmation?
<Guest86058> yo how do i connect more then one program since u said i could only use one using hw 0
<XRS1> Confirmed Bug #1222021 in Xubuntu 13.10 Beta 1 x64
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop sleeps when lid is closed, regardless of Power Manager Settings." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<Guest81911> привет всем. Мне здесь могут помочь по настройке убунту 12.04?
<Guest81911> тут-тук
<jcbv1> hi guys i need some help agains setting up jacked
<jcbv1> it seems the interface route is the key so i wanna make sure i set it up right in  qjackctl
#ubuntustudio 2013-09-08
<XRS1> volume indicator does not work in 13.10 Beta 1?
<jcbv1> hi guys
<jcbv1> whats up
<jcbv1> i need some help with groups
<XRS1> what are you trying to do?
<iUnify> I am looking for a way to organize my applications in Ubuntu.  I have all of the Studio apps for example - and I am very happy with the way that Studio organizes them... namely in an approiately named folder with the link to each app... sub folders if neccessary... secondly with the fact that menu is right at the top of the screen where the Ubuntu menu is.... so, I would like VERY much to find a way to do something of this nature
<iUnify> Ubuntu menu than I would like to at least be able to have an application launcher I can create folders in and sub folders with shortcuts to the apps.  Like Mac has.... whatever, just somthing.  Any help!?  :D
<XRS1> ubuntu studio uses the menu editor called alacarte (in the settings menu as Main Menu)
<iUnify> I had alacarte
<iUnify> it didnt seem to work.  I added items but they never showed
<XRS1> i've never done any menu editing beyond that, myself
<XRS1> there were some bugs that have sence been worked out
<iUnify> ah.  YEah I don't want to hav to search it, I wanna be able to search THROUGH it
<XRS1> like Unity?
<XRS1> or KDE?
<XRS1> a search in the menu
<iUnify> Yes! Like studio...
<iUnify> Like Windows...
<iUnify> Like Mac... whatever
<iUnify> I want to be able to search for all the different apps like that, for example in Studio the Audio Production tools, I can' t find what I want otherwise.
<iUnify> Know what I mean?
<XRS1> im seeing an app called Whisker Menu for xfce
<XRS1> replaces the current menu
<XRS1> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/07/whisker-menu-fast-application-launcher.html
<XRS1> looks like it doesnt work anymore though unless you compile from source  :(
<iUnify> Yeah but I don't have xfce, I'm in Ubuntu
<iUnify> so thats GNOME, right?
<iUnify> I'm shocked its not a thing.... people have all their apps memorized?
<XRS1> there is the application finder which you can bring up with Alt+F2, (or you can remap this to whatever keyboard command)
<wilee-nilee> XRS1, The PPA not have a version for the release you are running?
<XRS1> im just reading old news from july :P
<wilee-nilee> XRS1, I see precise to saucy in the PPA
<XRS1> well there ya go
<iUnify> Hmm... I don't know, Alt+F2 is the same, you have to KNOW what you are searching for.
<XRS1> http://gottcode.org/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/
<iUnify> I like to see an organized list of what I have to open it.
<iUnify> Xfce, not GNOME, right?  Not for Ubuntu.
<iUnify> ?
<XRS1> it says its for xfce which is what ubuntu studio uses
<iUnify> Ah yea, I am not using Studio
<iUnify> I am using Ubuntu.... with all of the studio apps.
<iUnify> Trying to organize them as done IN studio
<XRS1> well try out whisker menu
<iUnify> Or with a similar idea... like Windows with folders or Mac with the app launcher at the bottom of the screen.
<iUnify> I don't have XFCE, I have GNOME, Ubuntu- not Studio.
<wilee-nilee> XRS1, YOu just want to be aware of ppa-purge if you have problems
<wilee-nilee> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<XRS1> have you asked in #ubuntu? i've never like gnome
<iUnify> I have, I have... no luck unfortunately.
<iUnify> I like xfce also but aspects of GNOME as well, but anyway, humph... I dont know what to do
<XRS1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Do
<XRS1> looks promising
<iUnify> Hey Guys.... you know the Ubuntu Search...? For example, when I click the "Applications" tab... it gives me results in 3 fields: Recently Used, Installed and Available For Download... can I consolidate that to just Installed? I dont want to see ALL the other results and have separate categories.... just keep it simple.
<iUnify> Sorry to ask here - I know Studio is xfce not GOME - but I took a shot, no replies in #ubuntu.
<XRS1> well there are also plenty of other rooms for linux with a much broader scope of support than this one
<sirriffsalot> I'm having curious x-run sounds at the exact same times in a final session export, and I can't work out what's doing it, because when I play it in ardour itself, it sounds flawless.. Any ideas?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> hi friends! i need help!
<ubuntu-studio_pr> currently i am installing ubuntu-studio 12.04.3 on acer aspire 5541
<ubuntu-studio_pr> and i have some problems
<OvenWerks> such as?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> installer (gui) dont find my hdd (sorry for bad english) and on partitioning tab dont show any slices/drives...
<ubuntu-studio_pr> but
<ubuntu-studio_pr> on boot loader destination it shows /dev/sda and in partition manager drive seed nice
<ubuntu-studio_pr> *gparted
<OvenWerks> english is fine, no worries.
<OvenWerks> I have never had a problem with finding a drive though.
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i can mount it from desktop an console and i can partitioning it, but
<OvenWerks> are you making sure it is unmounted before you start the installer?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> yes ofcourse
<OvenWerks> Is it a usb drive.
<OvenWerks> After you unmount it you may have to unplug/replug
<ubuntu-studio_pr> no/ it is simple integrated sata drive
<OvenWerks> Ok. I have done both so thought I would ask :)
<OvenWerks> does df show it is gone after unmounting?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> 5 sec
<ubuntu-studio_pr> no i do not see it
<OvenWerks> hm, I am stumped... as far as I know ubiquity, just makes calls to parted
<ubuntu-studio_pr> parted already it sees
<OvenWerks> ya , I know.
<ubuntu-studio_pr> have any idea&
<ubuntu-studio_pr> have any idea?
<OvenWerks> so youo are using the "something else" option?
<OvenWerks> (in the installer)
<ubuntu-studio_pr> what is this?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> flash&
<ubuntu-studio_pr> flash?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> adobe&
<ubuntu-studio_pr> adobe?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> 5 secs i run installer on eng ))))
<OvenWerks> the installer has the language page then, the make sure there is enough memory etc page
<OvenWerks> then the next page has install options
<ubuntu-studio_pr> no my build dont shows these fields
<OvenWerks> The bottom one is the "Something else" option... unless they have renamed it to manual like kde
<OvenWerks> how are you tryingto install then?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i am select lang then next tab cheks internet connection, free space, and asks about installing updates from inet and checkbox for adobe flash and fraunhoffer mp3 codec.
<ubuntu-studio_pr> both checbox is selected
<OvenWerks> ok, next screen
<ubuntu-studio_pr> next tab partitioning///
<ubuntu-studio_pr> next tab partitioning...
<OvenWerks> yes, there should be a "Something else at
<OvenWerks> the bottom.
<ubuntu-studio_pr> installer dont start ((( - live dvd
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i-am leave for 5 min while rebooting system
<OvenWerks> wilee-nilee: when the guy how was talking shows up again, I have had to and do family stuff
<OvenWerks> please tell him
<wilee-nilee> No prob
<ubuntu-studio_pr> q
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i dont see any another items on partitioning tab
<wilee-nilee> OvenWerks wanted you to know they had to attend to family stuff
<ubuntu-studio_pr> tnx
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: what items are you expecting?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> anybody may know about troubles with drive on partitioning tab at installing ubuntu studio?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: what troubles are you having?
<holstein> if the installer isnt working out for you, you can load the live CD and use gparted.. and make whatever you need manually
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i am installing ubuntu studio 12-04-3 on acer aspire 5541
<ubuntu-studio_pr> and on partitioning tab i dont select any drives/slices
<ubuntu-studio_pr> ok i deed it, but installer dont  see it
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i doo clear slices from drive and installer it dont see
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: if the drive is bad, the installer wont "fix" it
<ubuntu-studio_pr> *do
<ubuntu-studio_pr> drive good
<holstein> what would i do? run the smart tests from a live CD.. some kind of diagnostic tests
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: how are you determining "drive good"?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> all hdd and mem tests passed
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: what hard drive test?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: the test im referring to would take over an hour, and the live CD would have to be able to see it
<ubuntu-studio_pr> mhdd and self tests
<holstein> is that the case? you can see? and mount the drive from the live CD? if so, make your partitions
<ubuntu-studio_pr> and smart answers it good
<ubuntu-studio_pr> yes i cat mount it with gparted partitioning it transfer files folders
<ubuntu-studio_pr> *i can
<ubuntu-studio_pr> yes i can mount it with gparted partitioning it transfer files folders
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: then, make you partitions, and see if the installer can see them
<ubuntu-studio_pr> no it cannot see them
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: them what?
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: the ext2/3/4 partition you make?
<ubuntu-studio_pr> yes
<ubuntu-studio_pr> and ntfs
<holstein> there is nothing about ubuntu, ubuntustudio, or linux preventing you from seeing your hard drive from the installer
<holstein> what would i do? try an ubuntu 12.04 installer.. or *any* other live installer
<holstein> rule out that the ubuntustudio installer is the issue
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i try kubuntu 12/04
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: this is the support channel for #ubuntustudio
<ubuntu-studio_pr> these simple story
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: you might try #kubuntu or main #ubuntu
<holstein> try our installer, or the main ubuntu installer
<ubuntu-studio_pr> holstein sorry for my bad english? but i try any of yo writed dists and i see about disk dont seems in installer
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: not sure where to send you
<holstein> i know, i would try the main normal ubuntu installer
<ubuntu-studio_pr> but fkn win installs momentally
<holstein> i would do that for the support purposes
<holstein> there is, as i said, nothing about ubuntu that is preventing the hard drive from being installed
<holstein> if you have something in the system that is locking it, it will be locked
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> ^for example
<holstein> i would get the main normal ubuntu 13.04 live CD, and see if the installer there "sees" the drive.. then, i would report to the larger ubuntu community what is going on
<ubuntu-studio_pr> my mb dont have uefi
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: thats why i said "for example"
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: im not meaning to imply that you have, or should have uefi, nor that that is the cause.. but, i can assure you, our installer is not doing anything to prevent (at least intentionally) the use of your hard drive
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i need studio in latest LTS
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: consider it a troubleshooting step then
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> also, test your sum
<holstein> you can try the main normal ubuntu installer for 12.04.. if that fails, then you can report to the larger ubuntu community
<ubuntu-studio_pr> md5 is good, currently i am kill any systems on hdd and cannot make any tests from win or another system, i have only this live dvd ((
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<holstein> ^^ i would get the 12.04 desktop, normal, vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> if the intaller works, use it
<holstein> you can add what you want from the ubuntustudio packages
<holstein> if it doesnt work, then, you'll have a *much* larger community of relevant support
<holstein> if you have another hard drive handy, you can put that in.. or try to install to USB
<ubuntu-studio_pr> i can't write it my cd/dvd is busy with live dvd ubuntustudio? and i havent working flashdrive, only qnap drive in my home network
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: i would examine that then.. how you are doing that
<holstein> ubuntu-studio_pr: that could be causing the issue you are experiencing
<iUnify> Hey guys, I record with Audacity (know its not what I should use - but, for the moment...) and just reinstalled Ubuntu... I am always able to just hit "R" to record and go.... well, now when I start fresh I can just hit "R" and go... buuuut, when I start as I am now with a drum track I've made and hit
<iUnify> "R" I just get a new track with what I presume is a milisecond of recording.  Can't get it to just go for me.
<iUnify> ANyone??? crapola....
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-01
<bwallach> morning evening afternoon
<holstein> famax: when i change those settings and set them too extreme on *any* hardware, jack wont start
<holstein> rustyraptor: have you tried a live CD? or any other way to make sure its not a hardware malfunction?
<rustyraptor> well it happened after I installed the nvidia proprietary drivers
<rustyraptor> lot's of annoying bugs and issues happened after I installed them.
<holstein> rustyraptor: try removing the drivers, and let the creator of them know that you are having issues..
<holstein> though, i would take time to run a live CD and make sure its not something in the hardare, personally
<rustyraptor> ok thanks :) will give it a try tonight.
<holstein> nvidia proprietary drivers are basically (as the documentation states) "as-is".. code cant be looked at or "fixed"
<holstein> rustyraptor: you can try #ubuntu and see if you can find anyone with your sepcific hardware.. or #xubuntu
<rustyraptor> I fixed the problems with the desktop. It seems the nvidia-Xserver settings were messed up.
<rustyraptor> but the login screen is still smaller than it should be but it's not a big deal really
<holstein> good
<rustyraptor> the xfce4-panel applications menu was also lagging at startup but now it's fixed.
<holstein> again, let nvidia know you would like the linux community to be able to assist you with that problem.. otherwise, you are looking at a greeter that has different geometry
<rustyraptor> oh yes I will definitely let them know. I have reported various other problems in the past :)
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-02
<waykool99> does anyone use Ardour for multi-track recording?
<al-mahiy> hi
<usuarioprincipal> Hi I just installed ubuntustudio 14.04 and I got no sound. How can I install sound?
<usuarioprincipal> also I am unable to upgrade install lilypond-doc
<waykool99> i see conflicting GUI's in studio v14.04.x LTS 64, could it be a conbination of LXDE, Unity, KDE or Gnome?
<waykool99> forgot Xfce
<cfhowlett> waykool99, stock ubuntustudio - xfce4          no conflict
<waykool99> why the KDE and Gnome checkboxes in, umm i forget the window(?)
<cfhowlett> waykool99, system > settings > session and startup > advanced > compatability             in case you have such services installed.  by default, this is turned off - and it's NOT the gui, it's just services
<waykool99> right when you typed it, pulled it up.
<waykool99> OK. just services. thank you
<waykool99> curious, just finished editing a ton of photos.  Process: Thunar is running Virtual Memory 2.3 GB, causing RAM 1.7 GB of 2.0 GB, basically chocking the computer almost to a halt.  77.2 MiB of 2 GB Swap. anything i can do?
<waykool99> does it allow chang‌ing the Swappiness?
<zequence_> waykool99: You need more SWAP?
<waykool99> no. not sure if more RAM should be going to swap?
<zequence> SWAP is slow
<zequence> For that reason, we've reduce the likelyhood of you using it
<zequence> In the file /etc/sysctl.d/50-ubuntustudio.conf
<zequence> swappiness is 60 by default on Ubuntu
<zequence> We reduced it to 10
<zequence> 2 GB is not much
<waykool99> ten is good.
<zequence> Oops, gotta go
<waykool99> i used to set /etc/syscontr.x #swappiness = 10
<waykool99> spelling
<mathtygo> dsfsdf
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-03
<delt> youtube videos are no longer playing on my laptop
<delt> and htop sees about 20-30 firefox processes
<delt> 9 pulseaudio processes
<delt> 4 jackdbus processes
<delt> etc etc.....
<delt> wtf????
<holstein> delt: i would remove flash from the equation
<holstein> delt: i would try the chrome browser with built in current flash (the only current flash provided by adoble for linux)
<holstein> !info chromium-pepper-flash
<ubottu> Package chromium-pepper-flash does not exist in trusty
<holstein> !info pepflashplugin-installer
<ubottu> Package pepflashplugin-installer does not exist in trusty
<holstein> well, whatever that package is called ^ pulls in the chrome flash for chromium
<holstein> delt: nothing about linux/ubuntu/pulse or jack is preventing youtube from doing anything
<holstein> delt: if you have 4 processes for jack, thats where i would start.. killing them, and starting over, testing flash audio idepended from pulse and jack
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-installer
<ubottu> Package pepperflashplugin-installer does not exist in trusty
<Unit193> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<holstein> Unit193: thanks.. i never remember what that package is precisely called
<Unit193> I can almost, it seems.
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-04
<JohnTalent> what is the status of vst usage, can I add them to reaper yet under linux?
<holstein> JohnTalent: nothing about linux is preventing that
<holstein> JohnTalent: i would ask in #opensourcemusicians or #kxstudio ..if its working anywhere id bet falk is making it work for kxstudio
<JohnTalent> holstein: great. this is johnnyl btw.
<JohnTalent> how have you been?
<holstein> not bad
<JohnTalent> thats good!
<JohnTalent> holstein: did you hear a sample of mine?
<holstein> not yet :)
<JohnTalent> soundcloud.com/johnnyl
<JohnTalent> soundcloud.com/johnnylutz
<JohnTalent> sorry
<JohnTalent> made that with reaper/windows.
<holstein> lol.. the ark is full ;)
<JohnTalent> i know great huh?
<JohnTalent> hehe
<holstein> you might like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wr2DxHbzEA
<JohnTalent> brilliant!
<JohnTalent> thats you?
<JohnTalent> I never knew!
<JohnTalent> I'd like to think one day I can use laptop/keyboard and gig with what little I have. i think vsts may be the way too it. My keyboard has beautiful instruments, but there are others I *need*.
<holstein> some kind of country-western thing? or a theater job?
<holstein> usually, in the "orchestras" ive played in, they supply the instrument patches and hardware for the synth players
<JohnTalent> holstein: freestyle. whatever i can manage.
<JohnTalent> i want a better classical piano.
<JohnTalent> i miss the one i used to play at my college house.
<holstein> i say, just use what you have, unless there is an actual piano around
<holstein> though, i like pianoteq quite a bit
<JohnTalent> i have a good flute and some other very cool instruments on my korg. but i don't want to be limited by major instruments that i *need*.
<JohnTalent> i tired pianoteq. eh.
<holstein> well, you may just not need them
<holstein> i mean, not to get out there and get started
<holstein> if you are not needing certain patches for a job
<holstein> if you are, id just have them get them for you
<JohnTalent> i know there are monster vsts out there with rich sound, maybe with linux's more optimized sound playing i could gig. it's a dream i guess.
<JohnTalent> i have yet to go through them all. but my flamenco guitar vst is so much better than my korg. although it isn't incredibly bad.
<JohnTalent> thats the thing here in america, we have a bar and movie culture.
<holstein> sure.. i play in bars in america..
<JohnTalent> holstein: i'm not sure on this but i think vsts main problem is custom installation under windows.
<holstein> im not sure
<holstein> i only use native or supported wine applications
<JohnTalent> i have vsts i purchased but the author flat out refuses to support linux. so a waste of $220
<holstein> if its a deal breaker, just use what they support
<holstein> dual boot windows or whatever
<JohnTalent> i have vowed never to go back to windows.
<holstein> then, you vow to leave that money on the table
<holstein> sell them
<JohnTalent> hard to buy instruments, impossible to sell.
<holstein> ok
<holstein> then, you wasted your money..?
<JohnTalent> in a big way
<holstein> nothing wrong with using the products as intended.. or trying to sell them
<holstein> anyways.. im out.. gn
<JohnTalent> however, it wasn't my fault. microsoft left my computer open to hacking. and someone specifically deleted my entire downloads directory. i could not put that back on the internet again. so i went linux and now I am here.
<JohnTalent> sleep well!
<holstein> you dont have to get online with windows
<holstein> dual boot to use the product you purchased that requires it..
<JohnTalent> holstein: windows suffers using asio anyway.
<JohnTalent> linux uses asio much better!
<holstein> then, just trash the CD and call it a loss..
<JohnTalent> yep.
<holstein> i can only offer plausible scnearios that work
<holstein> sell.. use..
<JohnTalent> yeah
<JohnTalent> stay well my friend! peace!
<fer_> hola alguien que hable español?
<Unit193> !es | fer_
<ubottu> fer_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marius> o
<holstein> welcome
<marius_> marius
<uRock> what would be the best format for me to record video if I planned to add music to it in openshot?
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-05
<smooji> Hi is anyone here?
<JohnTalent> well?
<JohnTalent> well?
<uli> u55b80
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-06
<aldo> hi all , is there any way to get access to the root directory?
<aldo> I want to install VLC skins..
<cfhowlett> aldo | sudo cp filename
<aldo> ok, thanks,...  is there away to get access via gui
<aldo> ??
<holstein> gksudo thunar
<holstein> or, boot a live CD, use a GUI filemanager...
<aldo> I install the GKSU library from the Ubuntu software center then at the terminal || gksu thunar || it launches an access window and open thunar in super user mode
<aldo> thanks a lot for the support
<cfhowlett> aldo, proceed carefully and have fun
<aldo> thanks a lot
<aldo> ok
<JohnTalent> well?
<cfhowlett> JohnTalent, well what?
<ilcapocha> hola
<ilcapocha> hay alguién ahi?
<cfhowlett> !es | ilcapocha,
<ubottu> ilcapocha,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ilcapocha> gracias!
#ubuntustudio 2014-09-07
<aldo> hi all..  by any chnace do you know how a missing tile bar in fire fox... i've been looking into the ask ubuntu forums but no answer...  I tried removing fire fox but the issue persist
<holstein> aldo: you are missing what?
<holstein> removing firefox would do that.. remove the application.. i would try running the guest user, and see if whatever that behavior is exists in the guest account
<holstein> if it does, then, you know its a system wide thing.. if firefox is normal in the guest account, then, you can assume its the .config in your users /home that is the issue..
<aldo> the title bar ...  or the window title
<aldo> ok
<aldo> I will try that
<aldo> Ok here it is how I know I'm tired...  for some reason the window are poping out too high in the so the panel 1 at the top covers the window title.. also it shows how novice I'm in ubuntu.. lol
<aldo> thanks a lot for your support...
<holstein> sure.. anytime
<holstein> glad you got it working the way you want
<aldo> me too...
<aldo> -.)
<aldo> :)
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-31
<damman> Where can I find a good tutorial for GIMP using it like Photoshop?
<cfhowlett> damman, gimp.org
<cfhowlett> gimpmagazine.org
<damman> cfhowlett: ohh, you were here also. But the way, are you a designer?
<damman> I mean a graphical designer?
<cfhowlett> damman, I'm not
<damman> cfhowlett, I really to look for alternative tools for designing. I need it for my thesis.
<damman> *want
<damman> I just want to install a linux into this laptop for avoiding the laggy atmosphere with the Windows
<damman> specially for a school/work laptops
<cfhowlett> consider installing ubuntustudio-graphics | http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12238641/
<damman> OMG, thank you very much!
<cfhowlett> damman, /blender and /gimp on reddit
<damman> thank cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<damman> I owe alot. It's too much of support from this IRC
<damman> *you
<damman> I bit of stigmatism affect my brains
<damman> :D
<cfhowlett> www.ubuntustudio.org           for the win
<damman> okay, gotta go now. I will not forget about you.
<damman> haha by the way, Can I use the ubuntu studio for web developing? :D
<damman> like using lampp
<cfhowlett> of course.  ubuntustudio = ubuntu + all kinds of cool multimedia stuff.  adding the web building stuff from repos is the same as in plain vanilla ubuntu
<neet_> hello there,i got problem at ubuntu studio. may i ask some question?
<neet_> In ubuntu,i can type ctrl+alt+T to open terminal. so...what is the shortcut at stdio? i have found several hours but still have no ans
<neet_> hope to hear the good news,i will really thankful for your help.
<zequence> neet_: Try Super + T
<zequence> Not sure it will work, but Ubuntu Studio uses XFCE, and in Xubuntu Super Key + T is supposed to work
<zequence> Not on the system myself right now, so I can't test it
<pikurasa> neet_, I think I can help!!!
<pikurasa> I am happy because I am usually the one who needs it.
<neet_> zequence_: thank for your answer! but it did not work
<pikurasa> What you wanna' do is...
<neet_> is...?
<pikurasa> Search for the application (term emulator in this case) in the application finder (should be at bottom of desktop)
<pikurasa> Right click on it and select "edit"
<pikurasa> Should show you that its command is "xo-open --launch TerminalEmulator"
<pikurasa> Then go to "settings manager" also in bottom panel by default
<pikurasa> click the "application shortcut" tab
<pikurasa> click "add" (plus sign)
<pikurasa> input the "xo-open --launch TerminalEmulator" as the command.
<pikurasa> click "ok"
<pikurasa> then input the keys you wanna' use
<pikurasa> ctrl alt t
<pikurasa> bam!
<neet_> ohhhhhhh!!! thank you very much! im going to try this!
<pikurasa> Please let me know if that works for you neet_
<pikurasa> This whole system of creating shortcuts works with anything you want to create a shortcut for, so its nice to go through the whole process at least once.
<neet_> pikurasa_: sorry i got the problem...in settings manager,click "application shortcut" means the icon named "Preferred Applications"?
<neet_> i did not see the "add" button to input "xo-open --launch"...
<pikurasa> Click "keyboard" first in settings manager...
<pikurasa> Then click "Applications Shortcuts"
<pikurasa> "Preferred Applications" is different.
<neet_> oh!!!! i got it
<neet_> omg......i have a big trouble........now i can not open the terminal Emulator
<holstein> you can always launch it with alt+f2.. or use tty
<neet_> the warring is "Failed to execute default Terminal Emulator."....
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> you are just not "executing default term.."
<holstein> no big deal. check your default settings.. consider setting a keyboard shortcut for the terminal you want to use, if you prefer that
<pikurasa> neet_, what do you mean "now i can not open the terminal Emulator"?
<pikurasa> You cannot open it any more at all?
<holstein> thats the error
<neet_> well......i reset to defaults at "Keyboard",but still get warring......
<holstein> when issuing the command, for the default.. the keyboard shortcut
<pikurasa> Did you "cut and paste" instead of COPY and paste?
<holstein> instead of the terminal launching, that error message happens ^
<neet_> yes......
<pikurasa> Because you shouldn't change the command in the "Application finder"
<holstein> why? i would start with, *double* check the default terminal settings, via the terminal, or gui..
<pikurasa> Simply put it back
<pikurasa> ...by editing it like you did above.
<pikurasa> It should have been this:
<neet_> ok...i try
<pikurasa> xo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<pikurasa> If that isn't there, it won't know what to do!
<pikurasa> It will be like "I don't know what you are asking... duh"
<holstein> well, one can always reset defaults.. or, take this from live iso, or fresh install .. or another user..
<pikurasa> Like computers do all the time.
<pikurasa> No, I wouldn't reset anything.
<pikurasa> I think that putting the command back should do it.
<holstein> i agree
<pikurasa> So, how's it going _neet?
<pikurasa> Mission accomplished (fingers crossed)?
<neet_> i try "exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator" and "xo-open --launch TerminalEmulator",but either can not work...
<holstein> neet_: you can use a pastebin to share the entire input and output.. exactly what is happening
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pikurasa> Should be the first one "exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator"
<pikurasa> and you chose "save" after changing?
<neet_> i have try both of two command......thank you every one, i will try hard
<holstein> neet_: after you try the commands, share the error ouput
<neet_> OK
<pikurasa> Well, on the bright side you will learn more about your OS and how it works. :)
<neet_> TURELY...http://imgur.com/Nq2kYVY   http://imgur.com/aTfIuno  the first pic is about the command,second one is the error
<holstein> neet_: the first message.. it means, you dont have a valid command there for the default terminal. no big deal, since, you broke that, before
<pikurasa> I am confused because in the picture I see the terminal emulator open...
<holstein> neet_: you can "attack" this a few different ways.. one easy thing is, share what terminal you want to use.. is it gnome-terminal? if so, use the command "gnome-terminal" there..
<neet_> oh! the terminal has already open a long time
<neet_> now i close,then.......i can not open anymore....
<holstein> neet_: please, share what terminal you want to be using..
<neet_> well......i have no idea about what kind of terminal i should use...
<holstein> neet_: there is no "should".. i mean, if you are looking for a suggestion, just use the default, so you dont break anything
<pikurasa> The command that you put into the "application finder" seems be correct... I am puzzled.
<neet_> oh.......i can't understand.....orz
<holstein> neet_: what terminal are you trying to start?
<holstein> neet_: is it gnome-terminal? terminator? xfce4-terminal?
<neet_> yes!!!
<holstein> neet_: which?
<neet_> xfce4-terminal
<holstein> neet_: so, you put that exact command there.. in that box.. "xfce4-terminal"..
<holstein> then, when you use the shortcut, it will launch that command..
<neet_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<neet_> it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<neet_> oh..........i really can't understand how it work
<holstein> it launches the command you input there..
<neet_> but....before the problem the command is "exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator"
<pikurasa> Did you also change the terminal in "Preferred Applications". I remember that you changed some things there. That might have introduced a problem.
<pikurasa> Because it might have caused it to look elsewhere for the "TerminalEmulator" (the default TerminalEmulator)
<neet_> umm......i forgot what i edit......
<pikurasa> Well, happy that you are back on track. Does ctr alt t work for you?
<neet_> no...
<neet_> i try again
<neet_> oh no.....the problem still there...http://imgur.com/6zppcoG...it still have error if i open terminal by this way..
<holstein> neet_: sure.. you have broken those settings, friend
<holstein> neet_: you'll have to address what you have broken. you can always just reset the entire session. this is nothing to be too worried about
<neet_> oh......orzzzzz
<neet_> well...it's thankful that i install ubuntu studio few hours age,so i think this is a good class for me
<holstein> neet_: you can always, since its a fresh install, just reset the config.. you can then experiment with the live iso, and the guest account
<pikurasa> Good Luck!
<holstein> you really dont need to change the terminal settings, if you are not trying to change the terminal
<pikurasa> neet_ was just trying to make a keyboard shortcut.
<neet_> yes......i just want to add the shortcut like ubuntu for convenience,haha...
<pikurasa> My instructions should work--well they worked many times for me. Please remember to copy and not cut.
<holstein> sure, but, you dont need to change the default terminal to do that
<holstein> neet_: this is ubuntu.. ubuntustudio is ubuntu
<pikurasa> Sorry for leading you down wrong direction.
<holstein> neet_: you just have to say what you want.. you want what? a terminal to open when running super+t? not control+alt+t ?
<neet_> yes,i really have mistake orzzz
<pikurasa> neet_ just wanted ctl alt t to work like it does on standard distro.
<holstein> neet_: you can simply add a new shortcut to xfce4-terminal and link it to super+t
<neet_> super+T did not work neither@@
<holstein> neet_: sure.. i understand that. its still broken
<holstein> neet_: what do i suggest? open the file manager.. press control+h. you will see the hidden files.. .config will be there, in the users home.. you can remove .config.. delete, or rename it to .configBAK
<neet_> ohoh,ok. i want to use ctrl+alt+t just because i used it before haha
<holstein> then, logout, and back in... then, edit the keyboard shortcuts, and add a *new* one.. map xfce4-terminal to control+t
<holstein> or, use unity if you prefer it.. you can use main ubuntu, and add all the ubuntustudio tools to it
<holstein> no need to relearn xfce, or, fight with it to make it something its not,when, you can easily just add the ubuntustudio software to any flavor you want
<neet_> using apt-get?
<holstein> neet_: using whatever package manager you want
<neet_> wow,ok....i will reconsider that!
<neet_> i am really thank for pikurasa & holstein!
<neet_> sorry i'm taiwaness,so my english is not very well
<holstein> neet_: no worries.. welcome
<neet_> thank you for your helping!!!
<holstein> sure.. good luck
<holstein> !tw
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<holstein> ^ if that is helpful..
<neet_> hahahaha,thanks!
<pikurasa> Okay, goodbye!
<pikurasa> Have fun, neet_!
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-01
<zer0-x> Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu Studio 14.04.3 LTS and see this error:  The following file did not match its source copy on the CD/DVD: /target/usr/lib/libkcalcore.so.4.13.3. I press Retry and it keeps showing many other libs error like that. My Installation source is an USB made with Unetbootin.
<zer0-x>  Hi, I'm installing Ubuntu Studio 14.04.3 LTS and see this error:  The following file did not match its source copy on the CD/DVD: /target/usr/lib/libkcalcore.so.4.13.3. I press Retry and it keeps showing many other libs error like that. My Installation source is an USB made with Unetbootin.
<cfhowlett> zer0-x, but ... did you md5sum the .iso before you made the usb?  did you md5sum the usb after you made it?
<zer0-x> you mean to check the data to make sure that it's the same from source? I didn't, but I know how to md5sum the iso but how to md5sum the usb?
<cfhowlett> zer0-x, always md5sum your .iso.  ALWAYS
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<zer0-x> cfhowlett, thanks for the link
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Nardo> Ihave instaled edubuntu and my laptop d'not work more, then i decided to install other versiòn  10.04 i think.
<cfhowlett> Nardo, unsupported.  we only support 12.04, 14.04, 15.04
<Nardo> is posible to install the resent versions?
<cfhowlett> Nardo, download, the .iso (I suggest 14.04 as it is long term support), make a boot usb/dvd, boot and install.
<cfhowlett> !lts | Nardo
<ubottu> Nardo: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<Nardo> i am  a new student of linux   my laptop has edubuntu butit is crash
<cfhowlett> !install | Nardo
<ubottu> Nardo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> understood.
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-02
<pikurasa_> Hello US world! Does anyone want to entertain a problem that I need help with? Would much appreciate it :)
<pikurasa_> And, yes, I have tried everything I could imagine already trying to fix it.
<pikurasa_> If you live in MA I will bake you cookies LOL
<pikurasa_> Basically, I cannot seem to open the Sound Settings or Pulse Audio Volume Control.
<pikurasa_> For that matter, I cannot even open Gparted!
<Unit193> If you open them via terminal, what happens?
<gs> ss
<gs> d
<pikurasa_> Haven't tried. What is command? I tried "pulseaudio" in CL a few days ago, but that is something different, right?
<Unit193> pavucontrol
<gs> where i am?
<pikurasa_> This is error for gparted: /usr/sbin/gpartedbin: error while loading shared libraries: libpangomm-1.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pikurasa_> pavucontrol: error while loading shared libraries: libpangomm-1.4.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<pikurasa_> Am I missing a library?
<pikurasa_> Synaptic hasn't reported any missing libs or broken packages...
<pikurasa_> I look at Synaptic and it is there...
<pikurasa_> libpangomm-1.4-1 is installed.
<pikurasa_> This is what I think caused the problem...
<pikurasa_> I installed the gnome-shell a while back along side the US desktop environment.
<pikurasa_> It was a theoretically brilliant idea.
<Unit193> You're on wily.  Run updates.
<pikurasa_> On wily?
<pikurasa_> I should be on Trusty...
<pikurasa_> Everything looks like it is on Trusty...
<pikurasa_> I update all the time.
<Unit193> Strange, figured it was the rebuild of stuff, but you could perhaps be just missing that.
<Unit193> !find libpangomm-1.4.so.1 trusty
<ubottu> Package/file libpangomm-1.4.so.1 does not exist in trusty
<Unit193> !find libpangomm-1.4.so.1
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:
<Unit193> !find libpangomm-1.4.so.1
<ubottu> Package/file libpangomm-1.4.so.1 does not exist in vivid
<pikurasa_> What I imagined the problem to be is that Gnome and xfce are sharing some of the same config files.
<pikurasa_> Actually, where I am now is a lot better than a week ago. I couldn't even access the desktop a week ago.
<pikurasa_> lightdm became broken
<pikurasa_> So I had to go to TTY and uninstall and reinstall it.
<Unit193> apt-cache policy gparted | pastebinit ?
<pikurasa_> https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/pikurasa/m/having-trouble-with-gparted/
<pikurasa_> Do you also want to see the one for pavucontrol?
<pikurasa_> I tried doing sudo install --reinstall gparted a few days ago when I became fed up with the problem...
<pikurasa_> to no avail.
<pikurasa_> Could this have caused a problem... When I was trying to fix my problem to run the GUI desktop environment...
<pikurasa_> I did run xfce as root a couple of times.
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, why?
<cfhowlett> why run root?
<pikurasa_> I don't think that I had the problem before then... but then again. I had a crippling problem at the time and I was just trying to fix it.
<pikurasa_> I ran as root because the desktop environment wouldn't work AT ALL.
<pikurasa_> So I just started trying stuff.
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, that's ... not the way to fix.
<pikurasa_> And running as root loaded the GUI.
<cfhowlett> so ... no xfce works perfectly, right?
<pikurasa_> XFCE works now because I uninstalled lightdm and then reinstalled it.
<pikurasa_> from the TTY
<pikurasa_> after I ran XFCE as root and searched the internet for solutions.
<pikurasa_> I noticed that running as root did screw with some of the config files.
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, exactly
<pikurasa_> I have restored from a backup, which fixed the configs.
<pikurasa_> But now I need to get pavucontrol, gparted, and the gang up and running again.
<pikurasa_> Is that possible with my current situation?
<Unit193> Did you ever  apt-get --reinstall install libpangomm-1.4-1  ?
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, I'd normally say yes, but root introduces a whole bunch weirdness into the equation.  Personally, I'd get a md5sum verified .iso and reinstall rather than chase the tail of residual problems.
<pikurasa_> Unit193 It worked!!!
<Unit193> Still would be interesting to know why you got random breakage.
<pikurasa_> and GParted works!
<pikurasa_> and pavucontrol!
<pikurasa_> Its all back again!!!
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<pikurasa_> I am still a computer idiot, but at least the problem on the surface is fixed... LOL
<pikurasa_> And now I know to never start xfce as root.
<pikurasa_> Like, now I REALLY know.
<pikurasa_> I will be telling my grandkids about it.
<Unit193> Pretty much.  Wonder if the perms on the authority files just got messed up.
<pikurasa_> I wonder why the GUI wouldn't start that one day...
<pikurasa_> oh the mysteries of free software...
<pikurasa_> Okay, I was not serious about the cookies, but...
<pikurasa_> HERE ARE SOME AWESOME VIDEOS!!!
<pikurasa_> Check this out!
<pikurasa_> https://goblinrefuge.com/mediagoblin/u/pikurasa/collection/music-blocks/
<pikurasa_> This is software I helped guide the development for. Its MusicBlocks, a SugarLabs project.
<pikurasa_> Made the videos with Ubuntu Studio!
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, include "made with ubuntustudio" in the credits and/or encode a US watermark.
<pikurasa_> Thank you! Wife says to go to bed now.
<pikurasa_> How do you do the watermark?
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, I used ffmpeg but you could also use avconv or even the gui video apps
<pikurasa_> Also, I had trouble putting meta data in with Pitivi.
<pikurasa_> I used Pitivi because KDen Live was too complex for this simple project.
<pikurasa_> I have used ffmpeg2theora before...
<cfhowlett> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17410394/how-to-render-a-watermark-with-transparency-into-a-video
<pikurasa_> I have yet to try the newer builds of Pitivi which may work better. I used the Pitivi that was in main repo.
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, I suspect openshot is the least complex video editor
<pikurasa_> Pitivi worked great but the version in repos is "buggy" and meta data was non-existent from what I could tell.
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, tried to view your videos, but the Great Firewall said "no way"
<pikurasa_> What?
<cfhowlett> I'm in China.
<pikurasa_> First time using Media Goblin, but...
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, China blocks a whole list of websites.  for some reason MG and Dropbox are not allowed
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, ah!  false!  just took awhile to get through
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, not bad.  suggestions:  clean up your voice audio.  audacity > sample a non-speaking section > remove noise.  then amplify, compress and equalize.
<pikurasa_> Okay. Non-speaking section means the sound from browser software synth?
<pikurasa_> Also, I added "Videos made with all free/libre software, GNU/Linux operating system, and Ubuntu Studio distribution (http://ubuntustudio.org/)"
<pikurasa_> as a quick credit hack.
<pikurasa_> Okay, if I don't stop making typing noise over here I will see divorce papers.
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, another time then.
<pikurasa_> Thanks for the guidance!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<manh> hi, my first time using Ubuntu Studio and I got no sound after starting JACK server, can anyone help me a little?
<manh> Is anyone available?
<zequence> manh: !ProAudio
<zequence> !proaudio
<zequence> hmm
<zequence> !ProAudio
<zequence> I was trying to get this link up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<zequence> Specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro#UbuntuStudio.2FProAudioIntro.2F1204.Starting_Jack
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<bluzeo> hey guys - i am looking for a why to install libre office to 5.01
<bluzeo> i meant way
<billy_> hello
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-03
<jimbojambo> Hello, anyone knows or is interested in how to develop a driver for tascamUS600?
<pikurasa> Can someone please send me link for ubuntu studio watermark? Thanks!
<pikurasa> Just image okay.
<cfhowlett> pm your email
<pikurasa> [done]
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, SENT
<pikurasa> received. Do I need to do anything to these SVG files? like create a .png the size on my video screen?
<cfhowlett> that is oer way
<cfhowlett> one
<pikurasa> Can I use them "as is"?
<cfhowlett> i believe so.  it's been awhile ...
<pikurasa> I guess I will found out... :)
<cfhowlett> that's the best way.  don't forget to make your official ID!
<pikurasa> Like, my own brand?
<cfhowlett> see the other email
<pikurasa> This is what I am going to try right now: ffmpeg2theora -i Path/to-Original.ogv -i Path/to-Watermark.svg -filter_complex 'overlay' strict -2 Path/to-Name.ogv --artist 'First Last' --title 'My Movie' --date 'Today' --copyright 'Copyright' --contact 'me@myself.com'
<pikurasa> (all the meta data is there because my version of Pitivi is not letting me do this during rendering)
<cfhowlett> go for it!
<pikurasa> [audioresample @ 0x9c1000] Audio sample format conversion failed
<pikurasa> ...
<pikurasa> ffmpeg2theora: invalid option -- 'i'
<pikurasa> ffmpeg2theora: invalid option -- 'i'
<pikurasa> ffmpeg2theora: invalid option -- '2'
<pikurasa> WARNING: Only one input file supported, others will be ignored
<pikurasa> man ffmpeg2theora
<pikurasa>        --vhook
<pikurasa>               you can use ffmpeg's vhook system, example:
<pikurasa>                ffmpeg2theora --vhook '/path/watermark.so -f wm.gif' input.dv
<cfhowlett> avconv makes it so much easier ...
<pikurasa> I wasn't finding avconv with apt-get...
<cfhowlett> libav-tools
<pikurasa> Got it. I had it...
<cfhowlett> :)
<pikurasa> ...just like everything in life.
<pikurasa> wow. Avconv has a long man page
<cfhowlett> similar to ffmpeg
<pikurasa> I am not getting an error message...
<pikurasa> Okay, the meta data is getting onto the file, but when I play it, it complains that it is "not in the right format"
<pikurasa> Also, it stops at 8.2kb
<pikurasa> I think that is about when the sound starts.
<pikurasa> avconv -y -i source.mp4 -vf "movie=watermark.png [watermark]; [in][watermark] overlay=10:10 [out]" -c:v libx264 target.mp4
<pikurasa> Using that as template
<pikurasa> from here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17410394/how-to-render-a-watermark-with-transparency-into-a-video
<cfhowlett> that's the one.
<pikurasa> [overlay @ 0x169f0c0] Overlay area (10,10)<->(1300,740) not within the main area (0,0)<->(1280,720) or zero-sized
<pikurasa> [fifo @ 0x14d4e20] Failed to configure input pad on Parsed filter 1 overlay
<pikurasa> I tried changing the image size--I just get different error each time...
<pikurasa> (This happened when Trying a .png)
<pikurasa> SVG did not seem to be working for me
<cfhowlett> different error each time is strange
<pikurasa> [overlay @ 0x27870c0] Overlay area (10,10)<->(1290,730) not within the main area (0,0)<->(1280,720) or zero-sized
<pikurasa> [fifo @ 0x25bce20] Failed to configure input pad on Parsed filter 1 overlay
<pikurasa> Was with a 1280x720 image (same as video)
<pikurasa> with 300DPI
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, try smaller image
<pikurasa> I don't really know what to do with DPI for this...
<cfhowlett> check back tomorrow.  it's 1 a.m. so well past bedtime.  sorry.
<pikurasa> Okay, thanks!
<pikurasa> I did it! Output is lossy, but I did it!
<pikurasa> $ avconv -y -i original-file.ogv -vf "movie= /path/to/MyWaterMark-(xpixelsminusten)x(ypixelsminusten).png [watermark]; [in][watermark] overlay=10:10 [out]" -c:v theora -q:v 7 output.ogv -metadata artist="First Last" -metadata title="My Video" -metadata date="today" -metadata copyright="copyright" -metadata contact="me@myself.com"
<pikurasa> Where the .png file is 10x10 smaller than the video size. E.G. 1280x720 video needs a 1270x710 image--or at least that is what I needed to do.
<pikurasa> ...but the metadata does not show up.
<bancarota> Hello
<bancarota> Hi?
<Roberto> ola alguem ai
<Roberto> ???
<Unit193> !es | rlameiro
<ubottu> rlameiro: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Unit193> Erm...
<rlameiro> ???????
<Guest11296> Nao consigo atualizar meu umbunto fala que  esta qubrado  o que faço no caso ?
<rlameiro> english
<Guest11296> brasil
<Guest11296> I can not update my ubumto says that this broken
<Guest11296> ??
<Unit193> Guest11296: Please see what ubottu said.
<Unit193> !es | Guest11296
<ubottu> Guest11296: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Unit193> rlameiro: Wrong tab complete, sorry.
<rlameiro> Unit193, no prob :D
<rlameiro> Guest11296, maybe try to update with apt-get update,
<rlameiro> most of the it says to do a command that tries to fix the install
<Guest11296> THE PROBLEM AND I AM A POOR TECHNICAL PROGRAMS
<Guest11296> you would not have a VIDEO NOT TEACHING
<Guest11296> ??
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-04
<ubuntu-user> fhjkf
<ubuntu-user> h
<ubuntu-user> j
<ubuntu-user> j
<Guest80101> hello, I am new to this channel. I am hoping someone might help me get my scarlett 2i4 to work on my lattitude laptop. Audacity can use it under ALSA. Ardour and Rosegarden see that its a 2i4 but when I chose it it ignores it. Of course i had started jack first. Any ideas? Thanks.
<pikurasa> It says that this IRC is logged, but does anyone know where? A modest search query did not show where it is. Thanks!
<holstein> pikurasa: sure..
<holstein> pikurasa: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/09/04/%23ubuntustudio.html for example..
<pikurasa> Wow, there is a lot in here!
<cfhowlett> pikurasa, find the channel you want , the date and then ctrl-f a search term
<pikurasa> Thanks, holstein!
<Arthr> hey
<holstein> o/
<Arthr> u gd?
<holstein> gd? like, am i good? sure.. im ok.. whats up?
<Arthr> just burnin' away a friday evening really..
<Arthr> trying to get busy on the production side of things
<holstein> likewise.. i have a project open that im procrasinating working on
<Arthr> haha, what genre?
<Arthr> roughly
<holstein> this is a live jazz thing
<Arthr> ah nice, I used to play alot of improv Jazz stuff on keys
<Arthr> just had a few masters back actually
<Arthr> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjcVwJD7e0k
<Arthr> that's the kinda stuff I make now, albeit a remix lol
<holstein> ah.. interesting
<holstein> you do the animation, as well.. who is singing?
<Arthr> yea my project at the moment is one half music one half animation based on that character
<Arthr> it's a remix of massive attack that one
<Arthr> :)
<Arthr> have any clips of your stuff?
<holstein> http://holsteinmusic.com/ is the stuff that is excusivley mine
<Arthr> cool will check it out now
<Arthr> really nice recordings
<holstein> cheers
<Arthr> np
<Arthr> I had better shoot of and grab some grub
<holstein> o/
<holstein> cheers..
<Arthr> laters :)
<Arthr> keep up the good music
<holstein> likewise!
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians some time..
<Arthr> ahh wicked, good chat?
<holstein> yup
<Arthr> on freenode?
<holstein> yup :)
<Arthr> bootiful, will fire it up now
<Arthr> not sure anyone is online at the mo
<holstein> nah.. you just missed a bunch of stuff..
<Arthr> haha, story of my life lol
<Arthr> that was a bit melodramatic, that's not the case really
<holstein> hehe. no worries.. it'll pick back up, im sure
<Arthr> what do you record your strings with, multi mic'd?
<holstein> sometimes
<holstein> i have a rhode nt1000
<holstein> and a pait of nt5's..
<holstein> and, a tube mic.. alesis am62
<holstein> and some other crap, as well..
<Arthr> oh cool, so loads of options in the mix to get a nice balance?
<holstein> i think, the stuff on that site "open" and "living" are just the nt1000
<holstein> http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/brendleholstein though.. i remember we had one nt1000 and one octava per bass
<Arthr> recording is great, can hear all the handwork which is nice
<holstein> 3 different studio spaces, of course
<holstein> i move a lot..
<Arthr> getting a universal sound across the album must have been a challenge then?
<holstein> well, i mean, the 3 different recordings, i had different studios
<holstein> i think, rhyzome was done in 3 different spaces, though ;)
<holstein> i cant remember..
<holstein> i know, i had differnet spaces between them..
<Arthr> haha crazy
<holstein> but, i think we tracked a few differfent times...
<holstein> and, we did some of this, as well..
<Arthr> yea fair enough, is it cello you play or double bass/both?
<holstein> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7FZ1lXyM-k
<holstein> bass
<Arthr> oh cool!
<Arthr> they're beautiful things, my girlfriend would love one for the house
<holstein> ok.. gtg.. cheers!
<Arthr> laters man
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-05
<michel> emma2001
<roman> Hallo
#ubuntustudio 2015-09-06
<brie> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Studio 14.04 on a TC1100,
<brie> wondering if getting sound working is an easy fix.
<cfhowlett> !sound | brie
<ubottu> brie: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<brie> Thanks.
<brie> I think this card is currently unsupported. A lot of stuff from '03 tablets is broken.
<cfhowlett> you're probably right.  suggest you try lubuntu as it is optimized for older hardware
<brie> Okay, thanks for the suggestion.
<brie> I'll just work without sound for the time since I like Ubuntu Studio.
<cfhowlett> brie if it booted at all, I'm impressed.  it was discontinued 10 years ago, you know.
<brie> Yeah!
<brie> It works great, surprisingly.
<cfhowlett> congrats on re-purposing!
<brie> Thanks!
<zequence> </win	52
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-05
<deadscion> I have a work around. The apps are showing up in App finder (alt+F3)
<deadscion> and running
<H2O> Thank You for creating such a powerful product. BETTER than pro-tools !
<studio-user678> hello
<studio-user678> abuntu-studio no sound
<studio-user891> anyone know how to fix the banshe music player on xenial xersus - studio?
<studio-user891> It does not work it just sits there when you go to add music to it.
<studio-user891> you have to kill the application.
<studio-user891> although rythem box does work it will not shuffle songs.
<studio-user891> Why would they release this with so many bugs?
<studio-user891> I mean music playback is somethint that every computer does.
<studio-user891> Is there actually anyon on here?
 * antto is not here
<antto> i don't use mine for music since i still use my other machine for that, and that one runs winXP
<antto> the ubuntustudio machine i have has built-in speaker into the case o_O so i can hear stuff from it
<antto> i don't have any mp3s there tho, i've only tried stuff like youtube and soundcloud
<antto> but i think i didn't have sound at first and had to mess around in the settings
<antto> check your mixer settings and see if there are any volume meters, check if they move when they should
<antto> i can't tell if that's gonna be the same for you, since i am with ubuntustudio 16 but with lxde
<studio-user891> it does have sound but applications do not work correctly
<studio-user891> banshe and rythem box do not work.
<studio-user891> banshe does not play any music only locks up.
<studio-user891> rythem box plays but only one song at a time.
<studio-user891> and it forgets previous session of adding the media. So you have to add all the media every time.
<studio-user891> You know for a studio you thing these things would have all basic bugs removed from them before release.
<studio-user891> Anyone here?
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: banshee and rythm box are not pre installed in ubuntu studio
<studio-user891> Ok any idea why they would  not work on studio?
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: could it be that you have jack running, and the output of banshee in pavu controll is not set to play with the jack sink?
<OvenWerks> studio-user891: then perhaps banshe/rythembox have bugs.
<studio-user891> i have not ever started jack
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: i personaly use parole for previews. But i did install audacious for playlists and my discographic library.
<OvenWerks> studio-user891: have you tried to startany application that does use jack by default?
<studio-user891> audacious?
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: i just mention this because i know audacious works
<studio-user891> ok well in volume control
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: http://audacious-media-player.org/
<OvenWerks> may jack applications start jack for you if you forgat to.
<sakrecoer> sudo apt install audacious
<studio-user891> it is using built in audio control
<OvenWerks> it?
<studio-user891> analog audio control
<OvenWerks> what is analog audio control? an appl;iaction?
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: yes, but if you have started a jack aware application it might have started jack for you... what happens if you reboot, and do nothing else but start banshee?
<studio-user891> the applications are there both banshee and rythem box, but both still do not work.
<studio-user891> installing audacious with the sudo now.
<sakrecoer> banshee has a mad amount of dependcies.
<OvenWerks> do you hear audio from firefox? like youtube or whatever?
<sakrecoer> i didn't feel like installing it on this machine.
<sakrecoer> rhythem box worked perfect here.
<studio-user891> audacious is working now.
<studio-user891> thanks sakrecoer
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: according to me, its the best player :)
<studio-user891> very simple interface and playlist manager worked immediately
<sakrecoer> you can even add effects, i'm a big fan of playing stuff at 66%-75% pitchdown when i'm in cosy mode :D
<studio-user891> lol
<studio-user891> nice
<sakrecoer> AND, conky can read its status ;)
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: parole has gotten a lot better too.... though I am not so sure about UI
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: parole is a great previewer!
<OvenWerks> it has not too bad playlist managment now.
<sakrecoer> opens so many formats. i sometimes miss having more information about videofiles with it, like FPS and bitrate
<OvenWerks> right
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: yes, for playlists it is not the best
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: but good enough to always have music playing... either in order or scrambled.
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: absolutely :)
<OvenWerks> effects are what jack is for.
<sakrecoer> i'm just very fond of the library management in audacious: does nothing fancypancy, just scanning to make it searchable from its GUI
<sakrecoer> yeah, but to pitch down 66% jack is overkill :D
<sakrecoer> its 2 clicks away in audacious, lol
<studio-user891> well it is the only one that works
<OvenWerks> is jack is running all the time anyway... why not use it.
<sakrecoer> true :)
<sakrecoer> i could use audacious with jack :)
<studio-user891> sorry only installed this the other day.
<studio-user891> installed it dual boot with win10
<OvenWerks> PA makes a great front end, but jack is a much better audio server.
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: don't be sorry :) but know that it can be many different parameters that hinders your rhythmbox or banshee from playing...
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: rhtyhmbox worked fine for me on ubuntustudio 16.04
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: I would be surprised if they do not default to PA for output.
<studio-user891> yes i know that that is why i came here and sorry is just a term of reference.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: everything desktop should basically default to PA as output.
<studio-user891> how did you install the rythmbox?
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: sudo apt install rhythmbox
<studio-user891> well i used the software control panel
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: hm.. should be the same, i think..
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: I see what you mean by depends in banshee
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: audacious defenitly defaults to pavu when installed with apt in ubuntu
<sakrecoer> i mean... PA
<OvenWerks> :)
<studio-user891> well the sudo apt remove banshee seems to work fin.
<studio-user891> fine
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: everything should default to either alsa (default device which PA creates), PA directly or jack
<studio-user891> the install informed me that the latest version of banshee was already installed.
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: there are some applications out there that default to alsa hw0. That would be a bug.
<OvenWerks> (and mean that they have likely not been maintained in some time and suffer from bitrot)
<studio-user891> So question
<studio-user891> is there any other applications in the software manager that do not install or work correctly when installed from software manager?
<studio-user891> I mean i used a really old version of mint on a netbook that worked just fine. Why the hell would a new version of Ubuntu not work?
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: thats a hard question. they are supposed to work. and if they don't, please file a bug.
<studio-user891> why should i they did not take the time to even test the application?
<sakrecoer> studio-user891: things are tested, however, to asnwer to your question "why should i?" well, because freesoftware is made by people like you and me
<OvenWerks> studio-user891: The software installer has had a few problems since it replaced USC (ubuntu software center). I do not trust either one (personal prejudice).
<studio-user891> I have never released any software that i have worked on that has not been tested.
<OvenWerks> I always install synaptic as one of my first things.
<studio-user891> anyhow yes i am going to post a bug.
<OvenWerks> This  is one of the problems with Ubuntu's release schedule. It gets released by a certain date come "hell or high water"
<OvenWerks> the software installer's main bugs have been with packages that have been downloaded from other surces. That is it has been unusual to have problems with installing any application the installer can find in ubuntu's preo.
<studio-user891> provided a feedback on application page....seems like they do not even check that as there are a ton of people with the same problem with banshee.
<studio-user891> although they are using bugzilla repository ... why the hell is this so split. they should receive updates from review page to cross reference for bugs and alerts.
<studio-user891> Well the hell or high water schedule should be scrapped. Hell this is not windows.
<studio-user891> When i use ubuntu or some distro built on it I expect the applications listed to work.
<studio-user891> not just install a non functional front end.
<studio-user891> anyhow have to get back to bugzilla
<sakrecoer> i both agree and disagree; deadlines are important to push things forward, but then again... they are actulay called "dead line" because they can be deadly :D
<studio-user891> thanks for the insight on the changes.
<OvenWerks> Good to know banshee is broken
<studio-user891> that helps with the understanding the distro and the development.
<studio-user891> well broken from the software center install for sure.
<studio-user891> It may not be with the sudo install.
<studio-user891> since that seems to pull from repositories that work.
<studio-user891> based on the audacious install.
<studio-user891> not on banshee.
<studio-user891> thats booted to the curb.
<studio-user891> ovenwerks
<studio-user891> That krita application is great though
<OvenWerks> Sad thing is that I think we had to remove it for the next release
<studio-user891> Are you serious they are removing Krita?
<OvenWerks> sakrecoer: did krita get fixed for 16.10?
<OvenWerks> krita was keeping the install iso from building.
<studio-user891> it works perfectly with my wacom tablet.
<studio-user891> right off the install.
<studio-user891> of the o/s
<OvenWerks> I am not sure that it is installable in 16.10 even after install.
<OvenWerks> 16.04 krita works really well.
<sakrecoer> OvenWerks: i don't know the status right now tbh, need to ask ross if he ahs time to look into it.
<OvenWerks>  ok
<studio-user891> Ok well please check
<studio-user891> i really dont want to remove the o/s
<studio-user891> ok well have to reboot system now.
<studio-user891> thanks for all the feedback.
<OvenWerks> 16.04 will continue to work for you and will be supported for 3 years
<OvenWerks> One hopes that krita will be fixed by 18.04
<studio-user891> yeah that is a good poin t.
<studio-user891> when is release stated/expected for 18.04?
<OvenWerks> the release numbers are year.month
<OvenWerks> 16.04 was released in the 4th month of 2016
<studio-user891> Ah ok. thx.
<studio-user891> what was the sudo command you used for the rythmbox install?
<studio-user891> was it the sudo apt install rythmbox?
<OvenWerks> That sounds right.
<studio-user891> one thing i do like about this is the IRC uses the firefox
<studio-user502> hey ovenwerks
<studio-user502> i was the guy who had issue with banshee and rhythmbox
<studio-user502> seems like rhthmbox only looked up list of music. it did not actually import the music.
<studio-user502> so tried the import button and it seems to be working now after a crash and relaunch.
<studio-user502> even with the shuffle on and the cross fade.
<studio-user502> Thanks for the information earlier on this.
<studio-user502> have a good one.
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-06
<studio-user603> hey
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-07
<studio-user266> hey
<d1g1t4Lnrg> hello
<d1g1t4Lnrg> anyone know the command from terminal for the shotwell install?
<d1g1t4Lnrg> using ubuntu studio 16.04
<d1g1t4Lnrg> Anyone here?
<maenk> hello, could someone tell me, does Ubuntu Studio offer support for Sound Blaster ZxR sound cards?
<zequence> maenk: Ubuntu Studio itself does not offer any support for sound devices. That is done by ALSA for PCI and USB
<zequence> ffado for Firewire
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is a distribution of packages. We don't actually develop the software in the packages (except for a very few)
<maenk> all right, i guess that explains my question, thank you :) I was looking to transfer to linux as I've always enjoyed it in the past but my sound card is pulling me back
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-08
<DjZU> Hi there! I just upgraded to Ubuntu Studio 16.04 and I'm a bit disapointed by the output of the command "uname -a" which is still showing version 14.04
<DjZU> Linux djzustudio 3.19.0-61-lowlatency #69~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Thu Jun 9 10:15:00 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DjZU> any thoughts?
<studio-user245> hi
<studio-user245> anyone here?
<studio-user245> I'm running UbuntuStudio on a VirtualBox VM in Windows 10 on a MSI laptop and am trying to get sound working
<studio-user245> help tells me to check if my sound card is supported by ALSA
<studio-user245> would that be the physical Windows sound card or the virtual sound card from the VM?
<studio-user245> (I am very new to Linux and VM)
<cmb___> I'm the guest user with the audio driver question, now on Windows because Linux is going to need to be rebooted a lot ;)
<cmb___> update: managed to get sound working, turns out the bugged thing is something called "xV", any suggestions?
<OvenWerks> cmb___: Linux needs to be rebooted a lot?
<OvenWerks> cmb___: getting good sound in a VM (windows on linux or linux on windows) generally will give problems.
<cmb___> yes most tutorials end with "restart the VM for it to magically work" (it never does)
<OvenWerks> I would suggest running Studio from a live ISO
<OvenWerks> (or just installing)
<cmb___> live ISO means burning ISO to a physical optical disc?
<OvenWerks> In all honesty I have never used windows
<OvenWerks> cmb___: run from a usb stick is fine.
<cmb___> hmm ok
<cmb___> maybe ubuntu studio on vm is a bit too much as a first dabble into linux :P
<OvenWerks> linux on a VM doesn't make sense at all from my point of view... But I am prejuduced
<cmb___> of course it does
<OvenWerks> audio generally doesn't.
<cmb___> my entire workflow is based on Windows but ubuntu studio had some features I like, like a video editing suite
<OvenWerks> video should be fine.
<cmb___> so I thought it'd be nice to have both at the same time
<OvenWerks> video has a much higher latency
<OvenWerks> Or to put it another way video can work with a higher acceptable latency.
<cmb___> guess I just overestimated what technology was capable of these days
<OvenWerks> video is just once every 1/25th of a second at it's lowest latency. Audio in profesional use may go lower than once every 1/1000 of a second
<OvenWerks> 5 to 10 ms audio is very common.
<OvenWerks> it is interesting that we are quite comfortable watching video with audio delayed quite a bit.
<OvenWerks> but playing with other tracks requires less than 10ms
<cmb___> not too interested in getting good audio performance... if it works I'll be happy
<cmb___> I use Reaper which does not work on Linux anyway
<cmb___> aha! found it, managed to find a way to change audio device
<cmb___> thanks for the input
<Tommy_> hello
<Tommy_> Someone can help me
<Tommy_> ther is someone?
<OvenWerks> Tommy_: just state your question and wait
<OvenWerks> People do not just wait for activity on irc, they may come back from doing other things.
<Tommy_> ok sorry
<Tommy_> I would like to know how i can put my usb live key in persistant mode?
<OvenWerks> personally, I don't know :)  (I have never tried) It used to be that the USB stick was created that way.
<OvenWerks> but the old usb stick maker hasn't worked for a while.
<OvenWerks> And is no longer included.
<Tommy_> ok because when i restart my computer i have to set the language and change the keyboard to azerty each time
<OvenWerks> So it would depend on how the USB stick is made. I generally use dd and then gparted shows two partitions on the stick
<Tommy_> you use DD instead ISO
<OvenWerks> So I am guessing that the second partition could be mounted.
<OvenWerks> What is iso?
<OvenWerks> dd is a copy utility that copies the iso byte by byte to the install medium
<Tommy_> so DD is a soft
<OvenWerks> dd is a sw utility
<OvenWerks> It does not work for DVDs I use xfburn
<Tommy_> ok so what you advise me?
<Tommy_> to install ubuntu on my hard disk
<OvenWerks> Tommy_: I would ask someone who knows more :)
<Tommy_> ok
<OvenWerks> there is a lot more activity on #ubuntu than here.
<Tommy_> you know i'm french and it's difficult to use ubuntu in english
<OvenWerks> There is no real difference from Studio to plain ubuntu for this purpose.
<OvenWerks> there may be a french channel too.
<OvenWerks> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OvenWerks> Does that help at all?
<studio-user071> anybody else having a issue with connecting an email client to gmail servers
<studio-user071> with either evolution or geary?
<studio-user071> neither can reach server.
<studio-user071> Hello anyone here?
<studio-user071> hello
<krytarik> studio-user071: I don't have any issues with it and Thunderbird.  But try asking in the main #ubuntu channel, as it's not really Studio-specific.
<cmb___> 800 ms latency in LMMS :D
<cmb___> JACK is not working though...
<magic_silver_box> YYAAAYAAyayayAYaayyyayayaYayaYyaayayAYyaayayayaYa
<cmb___> and with it about half of the interesting programs
<d1g1t4Lnrg> Question - can anyone here give information on settings for email client?
<d1g1t4Lnrg> network utils are missing from this distribution for some reason
<studio-user071> #evolution
<d1g1t4Lnrg> anyone here know the command to install network utils in terminal.
<d1g1t4Lnrg> such as traceroute ?
<Guest48643> sudo apt-get install traceroute
<d1g1t4Lnrg> tried that it dis not work.
<d1g1t4Lnrg> did not work
<Guest48643> apt-get update
<d1g1t4Lnrg> well worked this time.
<d1g1t4Lnrg> strange it did not work last time.
<d1g1t4Lnrg> well seems that i can traceroute to imap.googlemail.com
<d1g1t4Lnrg> yet it says network unreachable on the message in evolution
<d1g1t4Lnrg> anyone using a email client in the ubuntustudio ?
<d1g1t4Lnrg> oh wait. i installed from software manager. probably only half installed or some shit like that.
<d1g1t4Lnrg> anyone know the sudo command for install of evolution ?
<d1g1t4Lnrg> going to have to uninstall and reinstall from terminal.
<d1g1t4Lnrg> seems like that is the only way to get apps to fully install on this distribution.
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-09
<cmb___> is there an easy way to start shell scripts from the file browser?
<cmb___> as opposed to open a terminal every time
<eylul> cmb___: you can create a .desktop shortcut to launch it perhaps?
<cmb___> that would work
<eylul> :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-10
<studio-user874> i have problem whith Jack,help please
#ubuntustudio 2016-09-11
<studio-user596> posso installare flash player
<cfhowlett> !flash | studio-user596
<ubottu> studio-user596: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<studio-user25> Holy crap! Was looking for some midi and other adio help on Ubuntu 16.04.....
<studio-user25> Are any poeple other than bots here?
<studio-user25> Going for a smoke.. Be back in 5 or so...
<studio-user535> Helo!, my name is Alfonso, it's a new in the world to Ubuntu Studio.
<studio-user535> I'm install Ubuntu studio in my pc.
<studio-user535> Just one question : IF and irc Ubuntu studio in spanish or french?
<ryanpcmcquen> Thank you to all the Ubuntu Studio devs, this is an awesome distro!
<marxyz> Hello
<marxyz> Still no one ...?
<studio-user603> test
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-04
<studio-user369> helo
<studio-user369> uty tyuyt u tyu ytu gj
<studio-user369>  ghjh
<studio-user369>  jg hjvg
<studio-user369>  gjgh  y
<studio-user369> hgj
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369> h
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user369>  
<studio-user299> Hallo
<studio-user299> I erased some file in the /tmp directory
<studio-user299> and can't seem to re-find my session
<studio-user299> should I reformat the whole drive? (all the info is safe)
<JackWinter2> you don't have to erase the drive for deleting stuff in /tmp
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-06
<craigbass76> Is there a drum machine simpler than Hydrogen? I'm looking for something my kids can practice with where they just dial up "rock beat" or "jazz ride" and not necessarily dork with the individual drums/beats
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-07
<hispeed67> anybody familiar with changing system font and system font sizes in ubuntu?
<studio-user370> tengo alguna consulta
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-08
<aloo_shu> anybody willing tohelp fix/conclude an ubuntustudio 16.04.3 86_64 installation? since ubiquity didn't offer *not* installing grub, I picked the usb install medium to avoid having it anywhere else, the resulting error crashed ubiquity. running grub-mkconfig from my primary linux, mint17 64bit, ustudio got picked up, but booted into initramfs shell, since it can't find the lvm partition it resides on. lvm does find it, but the correspinging padts i…
<aloo_shu> …n the /dev tree are missing
<aloo_shu> so maybe low latency kernel & initrd have problem w/ lvm, I just let myself drop into an initramfs shell of a linux on lvm that does work, and module dm_mirror & dependants/dependencies where loaded, not so in ubuntustudio initrd
#ubuntustudio 2017-09-09
<studio-user989> hello
<studio-user989> Getting started with ubuntustudio  and wanting t use a
<studio-user989> rdour
<studio-user989> Ardour
<studio-user989> when I plug in my comp mic picks up everything and my mixer mic and inst do not
<studio-user366> hi!
<studio-user850> help
<daladingdong> fresh install on AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65 , cpu scaling doesn't run. works fine on kxstudio, avlinux
<aloo_shu> Hey JackWinter, seen on #opensourcemusicians . need help today:
<aloo_shu> ubuntu 16.04.3 64bit install (ubuntustudio, lowlatency kernel), cpu scaling is not available (AMD Athlon(tm) X2 Dual-Core QL-65). Propietary microcode is shown as installed. cpuscaling worked fine in kxstudio, an ubuntu 14 spinoff. what could i try installing to pull the appropiate cpu driver?  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/25500811/
<JackWinter> aloo_shu: no idea to be honest :)  don't have amd and haven't used ubuntu for many years.  so the processor is running at full tilt and you want it to powersave?
<aloo_shu> the reverse, it's at half speed so maybe on 'ondemand', by default, I want 'performance' when running a daw and/or effects
<krytarik> aloo_shu: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Setting_CPU_Governor
<aloo_shu> krytarik will give installing cpufrequtils a shot, but I have a feeling the underlying cpu driver might be missing, since setting performance governor i sort of essential to glitch-free audio, so I'd expect setting the governor being available if possible in ubuntustudio. anyway, will be gone to log out and back in
<aloo_shu> krytarik , cpufrequtils installed logged back into fresh session, I can set governer manually at least now. cadence is still greying out the feature, would you happen to know cadence well enough to say why? will try an applet as alternative
<krytarik> Nope, sorry.
<aloo_shu> still funny that ubuntustudio doesn't offer a way to set governor through gui, or setting performance as default or in session startup..
<aloo_shu> but thanx, I am 1 step further
<krytarik> !info ubuntustudio-controls
<ubottu> ubuntustudio-controls (source: ubuntustudio-controls): Ubuntu Studio Controls is a small application that. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3 (zesty), package size 31 kB, installed size 117 kB
<krytarik> It's not yet updated though.
<aloo_shu> been there, done that. allows to set the audio group for the user, and tr on or off, no governor
<aloo_shu> *rt* , not tr :)
<krytarik> Yes, because that's only committed to the branch, but not uploaded yet.
<aloo_shu> I have the 1.3 regular for xenial, so I see. trying to find some enlightenment on cadence in #kxstudio, meanwhile
<aloo_shu> this solved it for the while: xfce4-cpufreq-plugin . cadence is not inherently an ubuntustudio problem. but setting governor is, so consider bundling the applet and cpufrequtils if necessary, kryatarik . but off-topic: I would love to see parts of kxstudio merged into ubuntustudio, more so since main maintainer of nearly everything there has a full time job now. thanx anywqay, consider this solved
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-03
<Eickmeyer> tgm4883: I have a UMC404HD, and don't have those issues. Make sure your buffers per period is set at 3, and all of the standard buffer sizes apply. The big thing to remember with USB devices is they /must/ have latency in a multiple of 1ms, which is acheieved with 3 buffers per period. See https://wiki.linuxaudio.org/wiki/list_of_jack_frame_period_settings_ideal_for_usb_interface
<Eickmeyer> To be honest, the wiki section you referenced problably hasn't been updated in about 5 years and is full of outdated information. The realtime kernel hasn't been included in Ubuntu in nearly 10 years, so I don't know why that's in there. I'll remove it
<JackWinter1> wouldn't it be better to add a rt kernel again instead :)
<Eickmeyer> JackWinter1: Why? The RT patches are included in the mainline kernel now and have been since 2.6. Also, we don't have the manpower.
<JackWinter1> Eickmeyer: not having the man power is a good reason.  the rt patch however still makes the kernel more preemptable than lowlatency, so it is still helpful.  was actually a joke, sorry if it was in bad taste!
<JackWinter1> but the lowlatency does go most of the way
<Eickmeyer> JackWinter1: It's hard to tell. Ubuntu Studio has been getting a lot of hate for the past few years that I've been trying to clean-up for the past 6 months.
<Eickmeyer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<JackWinter1> you are just one or two devs right?
<Eickmeyer> One of about 5.
<Eickmeyer> We only maintin the Ubuntu Studio specific packages, which are what make it unique. The apps and DE are all upstream.
<JackWinter1> ah 5 people, that isn't too bad at all
<JackWinter1> i maintain the rt kernels for archlinux, gave up on the rest of the packaging
<Eickmeyer> None of us work on it full-time, we're all volunteers.
<JackWinter1> same here
<Eickmeyer> The lowlantency kernel already contains the PREEMPT_RT patch, and in all my testing there is no difference between the lowlatency and any -rt kernels I've ever tried.
<Eickmeyer> I'm a professional audio engineer for a living, so this is stuff I routinely test.
<JackWinter1> try cyclictest from the rt-tests package and check the max numbers.  those are the max scheduling delays that have been detected.  quite a bit higher on the lowlatency kernel.  it's probably not so important on SMP systems anyway, as the kernel can schedule the audio thread on some other cpu if one is held up by something
<JackWinter1> and it's somewhat of a pain, as you have to patch the kernel for a problem in the nvidia driver
<Eickmeyer> And I think that's probably one of the main reasons Ubuntu has chosen not to include the RT kernel.
<Eickmeyer> Proved to be too problematic.
<JackWinter1> but it really was a joke, i couldn't resist when i saw that you were going to remove the rt kernel from the wiki :)
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio isn't a derivitive, it's an official flavor of Ubuntu, so we have to stay within the parameters that have been set for us.
<JackWinter1> i suspect it was because they always chose a kernel version that didn't get a rt patch :)  i was around back then and using ubuntu, and it used to anger me quite a lot.  so much that i built my own kernels :)
<JackWinter1> but also possible that it was problematic to backport fixes to the kernel and apply the rt patch too
<Eickmeyer> That's another reason why. I forget where I read all of this, but it just made sense to enable the PREEMPT_RT items and have the lowlatency patches since they didn't mess with the graphics drivers and weren't a pain to backport.
<JackWinter1> that sounds reasonable
<Eickmeyer> Wow, spam in quit messages. That's a new one.
<Eickmeyer> When I used Fedora's JAM spin, I noticed more Xruns when I was using a third party -rt version than when I was using the stock kernel, believe it or not.
<Eickmeyer> Anyhow, this is a support channel, we really should take this to -offopic.
<JackWinter1> Eickmeyer: we don't really have to discuss it all :)  was just a drive by joke!  hope you have a good day
<JackWinter1> actually maybe you can help me with one thing
<JackWinter1> i'm quite closely related to the reaper for linux effort too, and am considering if i should make recommendations on linux distros or not
<JackWinter1> when a new user installs US, is the system fully configured for use, or does he have to mess with PAM limitations & the priority of the soundcard irq
<Eickmeyer> JackWinter1: So long as one runs Ubuntu Studio Controls, the configuation is done automatically, so no, one shouldn't have to do much more than run Ubuntu Studio Controls, log out, then log back in. My only problem with Reaper is it doesn't support LV2 plugins.
<Eickmeyer> That's another reason why I'm editing the Wiki page referenced, and even considering deleting it since -controls does so much automatically now.
<JackWinter1> i'm pretty sure reaper will get lv2 support and alsa midi sequencer too sometime in the future, can't tell you when though
<JackWinter1> imo it's confusing for the noobs and also experienced linux users to read about all the old info from 10-20 years ago.  google is really somewhat polluted with outdated information
<JackWinter1> is Ubuntu Studio Controls a command line utility or a GUI ?
<Eickmeyer> Indeed. I've been whittling through the wiki as time allows.
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio Controls is a GUI. In 18.04 and prior, it was just a couple of checkboxes. In 18.10, it does so much more including being the first GUI of its kind to configure JACK to look for hotplugged USB devices. This has never been done before, and we're really excited.
<JackWinter1> i have something i wrote you might like too, but it has a problem with shared interrupts, it's a script and a udev rule, so that when you hotplug a soundcard it automatically changes the priority of the interrupt
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: ^ Care to chime in? (OvenWerks is the primary dev on -controls)
<Eickmeyer> (this discussion really should be in -devel)
<JackWinter1> https://github.com/jhernberg/udev-rtirq
<JackWinter1> ok, let's go there then
<Eickmeyer> #ubuntustudio-devel
<tgm4883> Eickmeyer: I didn't know that needs to be multiples of 1ms. I'll see about switching mine around. I've been using a sample rate of 96000 and varying buffer sizes and periods
<tgm4883> Eickmeyer: I feel like that's doing better on 64, 96000, 3. I'm going to let it run to 10 minutes and see if I get any xruns now
<tgm4883> I've noticed I can get some if I switch windows between claudia and ardour
<doublehelix> hello everybody I´ve just installed ubuntustudio 18.04 but I cant seem to get pulseaudio started. start-pulseaudio-x11 gives me a connection refused message
<doublehelix> I can´t seem to remember how to get this working
<Eickmeyer> tgm4883: Claudia is not supported, so we can't answer to that.
<doublehelix> still no luck
<Eickmeyer> doublehelix: Try pulseaudio --kill. That will kill pulsaudio and, unless you messed with Ubuntu Studio's configuration, automatically restart it.
<Eickmeyer> Also, check this out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<tgm4883> Eickmeyer: it only happens sometimes and its when switching between two applications. Those were just the two applications I had open
<Eickmeyer> tgm4883: Unfortunately, there's no way to prevent xruns when it's X that's taking over the processor to render that. I have the same issues. At least your USB audio issues are better!
<tgm4883> Yes, far better
<tgm4883> I've disabled a bunch of stuff already so this is probably as good as it's going to get on this laptop I suppose
<tgm4883> I need to do a full test with more inputs and recording to disk but it's already looking much better
<tgm4883> Eickmeyer: also, thanks for doing this. I know it's a lot of work to make a flavor when you only have 5 people
<Eickmeyer> tgm4883: My pleasure. Very tough with such few people. A lot of people say they want to help, but then never stick around. It's those that have stuck around that are doing an amazing job!
<tgm4883> Very true. I ran into the same issue with Mythbuntu
<Eickmeyer> RIP Mythbuntu. :'(
<tgm4883> Yea, it ran it's course. As the team dwindled so did most of the customization. The main benefits still come from the mythbuntu repo which is still available.
#ubuntustudio 2018-09-09
<skinux> I seem to have ALT-arrow key hotkeys that switch between shells and DE. How do I get a settings dialog to unset the hotkey?
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-02
<Mark8> can anyone tell me where I can find the information to install 19.04 over 18.04 without loosing what I have?
<studiobot> <kornhelius> Why do you want to install over a LTS version?
<Mark8> no reason really, just want to see what’s new
<studiobot> <kornhelius> Ok. I would recommend: first backup your /home folder.... then if possible set /home as a separate partition... then you are safe to upgrade
<MarshallT> if I want to upgrade from studio16.04 to studio 18.04 do I do it through the software updater or some other way? I don’t want it to put regular ubuntu 18.04 on my machine. And yes I'm new to this trying to learn. Thanks!
<studiobot> <kornhelius> yes.... usually there is a "software updates" tool... an there you can tell it to update
<MarshallT> ok so just like the updater in regular ubuntu?
<studiobot> <kornhelius> yes
<MarshallT> ok Thank you!
<paul40> I am installing Ubuntu Studio 18.04 LTS. It won't let me log in as root! What is going on?
<paul40> I ma trying to log in as root through the console
<Eickmeyer> paul40: Login as root on any Ubuntu is disabled. Login as your user and use sudo.
<Eickmeyer> !root | paul40
<ubottu> paul40: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<paul40> The link you refer me to says that the root password is locked by *default*. I think this is to prevent newbies from hurting themselves. I'm OK. Is there a method to unlock the password?
<Eickmeyer> paul40: There isn't one. It's completely disabled in all Ubuntu systems.
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-03
<paul40> crap .... :-(
<paul40> Thanks
<OvenWerks> hmm missed that one... correct answer is that sudo can do _anything_ a root pw could do.
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: Correct, but he wants to log-in as root.
<OvenWerks> sudo bash
<OvenWerks> basically there is nothing thgat can be done as root that can't be done sudo
<OvenWerks> Eickmeyer: unless hes looking for an easy way to break into someone else's system...
<Eickmeyer> OvenWerks: That's part of the fear as to why the root login is disabled. Also, !root explains that, as does the link that is provided. The link DOES show how to give the ability to log into root, but he didn't seem to be interested in that part.
<Eickmeyer> I honestly suspect he was trying to break into someone's system since he wanted to "unlock" the password.
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> The thing is, if he has physical access he could still do that anyway... boot recover and create a new account
<OvenWerks> with the right grounp
<alexbh> test for Telegram :)
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I'm not sure if this is something that should be asked here, but I haven't had this problem in any other distro or flavor. I guess it's something XFCE related, but here goes nothing.  … I recently added an action button to the top panel. The button is to login and logout, it's located on the top right hand corner, but when I click it
<studiobot> the drop down menu pops up in the opposite corner.
<OvenWerks> @Go_Diego_Go: I just tried that here on 18.04 and the drop down is in the right corner where the button is
<OvenWerks> and if I move it to the left end of the panel, the drop down follows
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Mmm... I just noticed that it only happens when there's a window open.
<OvenWerks> If I put the action button on another pannel (on a different display, vertical panel) the dropdown follows the button there too.
<OvenWerks> Having a window open either right under or slightly to the side or far away enough not to touch the drop down seems to have no effect.
<OvenWerks> having no window open has no effect either
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I see, I think it has to do with panel hiding. … Settings: … Mode: Horizontal … Lock panel checked. … Hide panel intelligently … When I click on the action button with no window open, menu shows up on the correct side. … When I click on the action button with window open, full screen, drop down menu shows (correct side) and panel hide
<studiobot> s. … when I click on the action button with a window open (not full screen) panel shows up correctly. … After changing panel settings what I had previously described stopped happening, at least for now.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> Mmm... I closed the settings and now it's back to what I described.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> I think this is an XFCE bug or something.
<OvenWerks> could be, I do have auto hide turned off on both of my panels
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> There are a couple other things I have noticed too. They're not big of a deal and I have found workarounds. The main one is after close the laptop or lock the session. The screen goes black (as it should) but if I try to log back in I can't because the screen won't come up. I have to do CTRL+ALT+F7 (a message comes up saying: You'll b
<studiobot> e redirected to the unlock dialog in a few seconds, but it never does) so after that, I do CTRL+ALT+F8 and it comes back up. … The other one is a minor thing. After I boot the computer I get grub, I select Ubuntu and then a terminal like window opens and stays there until Ubuntu starts loading. It's nothing other than that, just seems weird, unless
<studiobot>  it's meant to happen for debugging or something.
<studiobot> <Go_Diego_Go> @Go_Diego_Go [There are a couple other things I have noticed too. They're not big of a deal an …], For the first one, I have tried some solutions I've seen online but they haven't really worked. As for the second one... I don't really mind lol, just pointing it out in case it's not meant to happen.
<OvenWerks> the big black square after grub menu select is known. not sure what to do about it. Seems to be a grup thing... but not all flavours show that way... maybe because they already have a black back ground
<OvenWerks> I don't lock sessions or generally close my LT when running. I do use blnking though
<OvenWerks> maybe you are set up to sleep somehow. I have heard of trouble when the system sleeps.
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-04
<zeropatience> off to a bad start: tablet buttons, auto screen rotation and on screen keyboard not working
<zeropatience> no calibration for wacom?
<zeropatience> cannot scroll by dragging screen
<zeropatience> farewell, will try again next year.
<OvenWerks> The name says it all
<Guest32415> which way do noobs go?
<veremitz> left
<zeropatience> all the same problems plaguing linux for the last ten years, none of them fixed
<zeropatience> blank screen out of standby, no tablet mode support, no calibration of stylus, no auto screen rotation or on screen keyboard
<zeropatience> screen tearing
<zeropatience> every problems represents days of research to resolve, but i am no longer interested
<zeropatience> all issues known for years, only workarounds in suppport threads where nobody can agree
<zeropatience> and then solutions involve following many command and editing or creating files, dealing with permission hell
<zeropatience> you asked for feedback. this OS is not usable
<OvenWerks> some more non-feedback
<OerHeks> just some more info about *what* hardware would save the rant
<OvenWerks> it would help if they said why they want to switch from whatever they are using now (and tell us what that is). and define all of these things they are talking about. Some idea of their workflow would also help.
<OvenWerks> however, my reply at this time, is: if what you have works, keep using it.
<Eickmeyer>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Eickmeyer> If all they're going to do is come in here and complain with zero solutions, they can just get out. I couldn't care less.
<OerHeks> singing out of key
<OvenWerks> Oh it's Neil Y.
<OerHeks> ta da da di
<OerHeks> electric light orchestra, i believe
<WynnHaynes> Hello! I am having some issues getting Ardour to record external MIDI input using the JACK transport.
<WynnHaynes> If I, for example, change the transport to Internal, then I can get it to record, but, of course, the timing is then out of sync
<WynnHaynes> I am using Ubuntu Studio 19.04 and in order for everything to work so far (I'm using DrumGizmo for one of my inputs) I had to disable the "auto-input
<WynnHaynes> ... option in the Monitoring section of properties
<WynnHaynes> What happens is that I start to record, there is immediately an XRUN, and the track stops recording with barely any data put down
<WynnHaynes> If I don't use the JACK transport, however, it records fine.
<WynnHaynes> So, I'm not really sure what is wrong with JACK here. Does anyone have any ideas as to how I could troubleshoot this?
<WynnHaynes> I just checked. It's with any external JACK input, not just with DrumGizmo. I tried an input from Qsynth directly into an Ardour track with the JACK transport activated, and it immediately stops recording when I hit "Play"
<WynnHaynes> I'm sorry, I forgot to mention that the MIDI input is all from Qtractor.
<WynnHaynes> Could part of the problem be the Ubuntu Studio Controls?
<WynnHaynes> I've done some looking around and it seems that when I hit record, I get about 42 XRUNS at once
<WynnHaynes> my buffer was at 1024 and then I moved it down to 256
<OvenWerks> WynnHaynes: a buffer size of 256 should not be a problem.
<OvenWerks> I am just trying to wrap my head around what you are doing. It seems you are running drum gizmo as an application? Is there a reason not to use a plugin right in Ardour?
<OvenWerks> You are also running both ardour and qtracktor?
<OvenWerks> Which one is master?
<WynnHaynes> Ardour is master
<WynnHaynes> Sorry, I was out for a while :)
<WynnHaynes> Yes, I am running DG through Calf, because I thought the problem (originally) was MIDI input
<WynnHaynes> so I decided to run my MIDI (from Qtractor) through Drum Gizmo via Carla (not Calf, typo) and then output the audio to an Audio track in Ardour
<WynnHaynes> Does that make sense?
<WynnHaynes> OvenWerks would it be better to make JACK master?
<WynnHaynes> I found that the problem is Qtractor, not Ardour
<WynnHaynes> I first tried making Qtractor slave and there was still an issue
<WynnHaynes> But, I decided that I will take the MIDI file from Qtractor and load it up in another external program like MUSE
<WynnHaynes> So, I loaded it in Muse and, lo and behold, Ardour recorded it without complaint
<WynnHaynes> Well, I solved the problem. It went along with what you asked, OvenWerks. For Ardour to record from Qtractor, Qtractor had to be set as Master and Ardour slave.
<WynnHaynes> Then it worked!
<WynnHaynes> Thanks a lot for the input :)
<WynnHaynes> Goodbye for now
<Mark88> after upgrading to 16.04 (trying to get to 18.04) my desktop boots into xfce however when I click on file manager it returnes me with my old background and the whole desktop acts like unity or kind of a xfce-unity cross. anyone know how to fix this?
<Eickmeyer> Mark88: I don't have much time right now to walk you through this, but try #xubuntu or #ubuntu since it's not an Ubuntu Studio-specific issue.
<Mark88> this is an ubuntu studio issue....thanys what I'm using
<Mark88> I should have said studio 16.04, my bad
<Eickmeyer[m]> Ubuntu Studio Is Ubuntu, not a derivitive. Same with Xubuntu as they are just Ubuntu with Xfce. Please follow my advice, thanks.
<Javier5> Hello everyone. I am having some problems with a couple of the x42 midi plugins: "MIDI CC Map" and MIDI CC Scale" do not seem to be working. I don't get any error in Carla and the midi input led does not activate and of course there is no midi output, I double checked with "MIDI Monitor for Jack". Any suggestions?
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-05
<mtf8> hi
<mtf8> I did a bad thing and performed a dist-upgrade
<mtf8> now jackd2 is gone and can't be installed
<OvenWerks> mtf8: if you try to install jackd2 from the command line (sudo apt install jackd2) what error does it give you?
<OvenWerks> Have you installed jackd1 by chance? I have used dist-upgrade without this problem.
<mtf8> I ended up getting everything to work by going to 19.10
<mtf8> :)
<OvenWerks> cool
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-06
<studiobot> <Chris> Thanks for all you do in this group Erich, Ovenwerks and others. Perhaps add '_volunteer' to your handles so people coming in to the group know this?
<OvenWerks> @Chris: thanks for the idea. There is a (rather short) length limit to a nick in irc (10 char maybe?) so hard to do.
<veremitz> its easier to note in IRC because you have @/+ symbols available ..
<veremitz> but yeah .. 16 chars possibly on .. Freenode?
<veremitz> yup - " NICKLEN=16"
<OvenWerks> um, that looks like 11 not 16
<veremitz> " sofastrangler " is > 11 ;)
<veremitz> I wonder if the bot is truncating then?
<veremitz> or. else.
<OvenWerks> It could also be my irc client irssi... or a client I had before.
<OvenWerks> Actually I think it is that anything over 10 charcters is not unique
<OvenWerks> so a user name of 12345678907 is the same as 12345678909
<OvenWerks> That is if you try to use the second one when the first is already in use it will get kicked out as used
<veremitz> ah possibly
#ubuntustudio 2019-09-08
<paul__> When I fire up Ubuntu Studio, I get some message that xfce4-panel isn't running. I click "execute" and I'm in. What ails it?
<paul__> There' something else to the message, but I'd have to log out and in again to get it. Something like I can't make changes. But, the changes I made before the last reboot are there, all saved.
<paul__> Tried to copy and paste, but it didn't make it to the clipboard I guess.
<paul__> Our Mackie HDR24 is finally crapping out, so I'm trying to get this rig up and running, to get me compadre at the studio used to Linux. Hoping that between this and one of those Scarlett boxes, we can do it. We never cut more than two tracks at a time anyway.
<paul__> Actaully, brb. I've got one more set of updates running on this fresh install. Maybe that will fix it.
<paul__> Nupe... Same message.
<kryten> You got the full message for us this time then?
<paul__> Bah, no. I even actually hit Ctrl C and still it didn't make it to the clipboard. I'd have to reboot, and take a picture, then stick it pju on Google drive or something.
<paul__> I can do that... Give me a few minutes though
<paul__> kryten, Ok, hang on, now I've got to stick pic ups for you to see.
<paul__> Installing chromium first...
<paul__> I forget how fast rebooting on a fresh box is... This puppy was a LAMP box a couple hours ago.
<paul__> kryten, https://drive.google.com/open?id=11S56IBZ_K8VbkLFR0elWSmuUoEWxCxDL
<paul__> After that (when I hit Execute) I get this other one: https://drive.google.com/open?id=11RNxxqhP01PhxixLE4b9wa91GKiltoO5
<kryten> paul__: https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=46780#p46780 - try what the OP did at the end here.
<paul__> kryten, I've got no xfce4-panel.xml in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<paul__> I do see a xfce4-session.xml...
<paul__> And there is an /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<kryten> Well, you certainly read the path wrong then.
<paul__> I ran sudo find ./ -name xfce4-session.xml from /
<paul__> There's another in /home/paul/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session.xml
<paul__> I'll nix the ~/ one and see what happens...
<paul__> Nupe...
<paul__> Neither one. Is there a way to regenerate these?
<paul__> The panels are still the way I set them a few reboots ago, so nothing is really broken, I'm just trying to make life easier for Paul when I give this box to him.
<paul__> This is replacing an XP box...
<kryten> Did you find an 'xfce4-panel.xml' in your '~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml' directory then?  Also, the full path to the session cache would be '~/.cache/sessions' as indicated in the post I referred to.
<paul__> kryten, found them, then got locked out completely. Weird. I installed cinnamon and I'm in. That's more liek Windows anyway, by default, so he should be all set.
<dagdag> running latest ubuntu studio...i have an internal dvd player/burner that doesnt play cd's or dvd's automatic,and doesnt burn..first i would like to know the commands in removable drives to run automatic with vlc player..then i tried to burn an iso and after a few seconds it just stops..does anyone know whats going on..
<dagdag> what are the commands to start a cd and dvd in removable drives and media(multimedia),,to start a cd or dvd automaticaly with vlc player
<gretsh56> hello
<gretsh56> Ubuntu studio de mes deux
<gretsh56> bon ben quoi faire après avoir installer KVirc ? Undernet Freenode #ubuntustudio
<gretsh56> It seem that nobody speak french, have a nice day :)
<gretsh56> seem's
<gretsh56> ?
<gretsh56> ouin moé /disconnect
<OvenWerks> That is probably true. I think there is a french ubuntu chanel though
<OvenWerks> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-31
<corrinado[m]> <oerheks "i would wait."> Thanks! :)
<onejukeboksi> Hiii! How's the migration from XFCE to KDE going? I hope well.
<onejukeboksi> Damn it would be nice there were a multitrack soundcard, where one could plug in either analog or USB devices, but I have not found this kind of product yet
<OvenWerks> onejukeboksi: you really don't want such a device...
<onejukeboksi> but I want to do Linux audio with ALSA
<onejukeboksi> coz the JACK cannot be used on everyday laptop, coz it does not wake up from sleep in an ok state
<OvenWerks> usb audio has no way of syncing itself to something else... or even having the same latency from one start to the next
<onejukeboksi> I know with JACK I can hook up USB interfaces, more than one at a time
<OvenWerks> there are even problems with adat or spdif with sync.
<OvenWerks> with jack you can... but for even semi-pro audio that is really not the best.
<onejukeboksi> I'm sous-amateur when it comes to music lol
<OvenWerks> this is most audio engineering than music. A USB mic is normally a cheap (really cheap) mic with a cheap preamp and a cheap ADC. Just as an example.
<OvenWerks> A multi-channel audio interface may cost more, but it will come with better ADCs and maybe preamps too. also there is normally the posibility of using external preamps as well
<OvenWerks> any good mics do not come with a USB interface
<OvenWerks> onejukeboksi: I do understand that for someone just starting out in their bedroom, cheap is much better than none.
<OvenWerks> And to be honest, many of the cheap mics are much better than 10 years ago.
<onejukeboksi> I love the sound on my Senheiser condenser USB mic with boom arm (51€) really good value. Figured out to buy a 2-layer metal mesh pop filter for it from Thomann
<onejukeboksi> I'm going to set up a separate dedicated music laptop when 19.10 comes out. I'm on KDE neon 5.19 (20.04 base) these days for the everyday laptop, quite satisfied atm, but would like to get the best audio setup that is possible with ALSA, but that is not on-topic here
<onejukeboksi> Dang.... yesterday I found a Fender G-Dec modeling amp with busted headphones port for 80€ nearby, but someone else beat me to it
<OvenWerks> a good jack setup also relies on a good alsa foundation
<onejukeboksi> My friend loaned me an older version if the G-Dec and its ton of fun, because in addition to modeling amps and effects it also models rhythym sections
<onejukeboksi> For the newest generation Fender has a software so you can control the settings of the modeler from computer, so I obviously do want that as there is an alternate free software implementation for Linux (I forgot its name)
<onejukeboksi> Oh my... flower the 80€ G-Dec 3 fifteen with broken headphone jack. This https://www.thomann.de/fi/fender_mustang_gt_40.htm has everything I need (incl USB and Bluetooth and controlling the modeling with a smartphone)
<t0rg> Any wine gurus around? Attempting to get this going https://i.imgur.com/Xwnkc8M.png
<t0rg> According to this https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=38947 it should be a matter of "It's easy to solve the problem by installing urlmon, webio, winhttp, wininet, not sure if all needed, but fixed "No Compatible Update Found"." But I can't seem to make it work.
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oerheks> try #winehq  ??
<t0rg> Indeed I can, was assuming this channel was worth a shot, tho
<Kraus> Good day! Does anyone know where/how Panel > Items > Status Notifier Plugin > icon styles and behaviors are controlled, and can be modified? I noticed my Quassel IRC icon is not behaving the way it should (not blue/green until a notification is received, whereby it should turn red.
<Kraus> I tried looking at the "Status Notifier Items" and the only behavior option is "Menu is primary action", but nothing is there that actually can control each icon, so the answer must be hidden somewhere else.
<djaburg> exit
<Kraus> Note to self: Do not touch the Window Scaling feature in Apperance.
#ubuntustudio 2020-09-01
<n4dir> Hello. I think about having a look at VeeSeeVSTRack. To install it the github page says unzip it and put the vst2_bin folder to a VST2 folder.
<n4dir> Where might such a folder be?
<n4dir> oh. i want test if it works with ardour (or lmms)
<OvenWerks> there is no official vst folder
<n4dir> OvenWerks: yes, good. But where can i put it than so that ardour finds it?
<OvenWerks> so ~/.vst or ~/.vst2 should be fine
<n4dir> ah, good. thanks. :-)
<OvenWerks> then in Ardour you can set the directory to look at.
<n4dir> ok, perfect. Will try it later. fingers crossed and all.
<n4dir> sorry for such a question, but i got that right that VST is like a Windows plugin "form" while ladspa and i forgot the other are the Linux variant?
<OvenWerks> edit->preferences->plugins->vst->linux VST path
<n4dir> great, thanks for the exact info.
<OvenWerks> vst can be windows linux or mac
<OvenWerks> however, a windows vst will only work in windows, a mac vst will only work in mac and a linux vst will only work in linux
<n4dir> i see. I misunderstood then.
<OvenWerks> linux vst are often call lxvst
<OvenWerks> Ardour at this time only supports vst2. I think vst3 will be in Ardour 7 (if we are lucky maybe 6.3)
<n4dir> I run into way more than i can handle. This is quite a complex subject it seems. Well, time will tell.
<n4dir> in other words: i am more than fine with what i got :-)
<OvenWerks> :)
<lilith93> Hi, is it possible in Ubuntustudio to prevent Carla from making automatic connections?
<lilith93> Everytime I open a program that uses Jack all my outputs are routet to the interface directly. As I'm using Sonarworks this is suboptimal
<Eickmeyer> lilith93: I'd ask in #lau and specifically ask falktx as he's the developer of Carla.
<lilith93> Eickmeyer thanks. I'll ask him. In Cadence that's an option to ignore self connections, maybe he can implement the same in Carla.
<OvenWerks> lilith93: what makes you think Carla is making the connections? Carla would only auto connect Carla itself.
<OvenWerks> Each jack client decides to auto connect and if properly designed should have a setting to make no connections
<lilith93> OvenWerks: Ok, if I start Bitwirg and connects by itself that's not a problem. But if I have Bitwig connected to Sonarworks and Sonarworks to SystemOut and start Renoise, Bitwig get's connected to Systemout also
<Eickmeyer> lilith93: At no point should you ever use Cadence in Ubuntu Studio.
<OvenWerks> so bitwig should have a setting to not autoconnect
<Eickmeyer> !kxstudio | lilith93
<ubottu> lilith93: KXStudio is a software repository for Debian-based operating systems for audio production. It is not supported by Ubuntu or Ubuntu Studio, and using its repo is highly discouraged as it can overwrite system and user settings. Support in #kxstudio. See also https://askubuntu.com/a/1249739/952110
<Eickmeyer> Just FYI. :)
<lilith93> Ok, good to know
<lilith93> I read it's incompatible
<lilith93> I used it before with Debian
<Eickmeyer> Yes, it's incompatible. You may, however, download individual plugins from kx.studio.
<lilith93> that's what I did
<lilith93> I dodn't add the repos
<Eickmeyer> Perfect. :)
<lilith93> didn't
<lilith93> ubuntustudio works really GREAT out of the box!
<Eickmeyer> Excellent. :) That's our goal.
<lilith93> performance in bitwig is better that on debian with tweaking
<lilith93> I don't know what's the difference is. Maybe some boot paramters?
<Eickmeyer> Probably the lowlatency kernel.
<lilith93> I used the RT kernel in Debian
<Eickmeyer> That's asking for security trouble.
<Eickmeyer> !rt
<ubottu> The RT kernel is the Linux kernel with special realtime patches applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/RealTimeKernel
<Eickmeyer> er...
<Eickmeyer> Yep, that's the one.
<oerheks> :-)
<lilith93> is the timer in the ubuntu lowlatency kernel 1000 Hz and can this make a difference compared to 250 Hz?
<Eickmeyer> It's 1000hz.
<lilith93> ok, that was not available in Debian and the liquorix kernel was even worse
<lilith93> but I'm not going for low latency... I just relaized that the DSP load in Bitwig is supersmooth
<Eickmeyer> Well, that's good.
<lilith93> https://imgur.com/q5dSkpK.png
<lilith93> It was much noisier with Debian
<Eickmeyer> Yeah, that looks steady. Also, pushing the processor to performance does the trick too (in Studio Controls).
<lilith93> yes, sure.. that's the most crucial setting of all
<lilith93> btw. where are the parameters like rt prioritiy for audio group set in ubuntustudio?
<n4dir> i think in /etc/security/limits.d/audio.conf
<lilith93> usually it's in  limits.conf
<lilith93> let me check
<lilith93> thanks that's it
